# Cata zu schwer?



## IkilledKenny (6. September 2010)

Nach der Newsmeldung bei Buffed und zwar genau hier   Klick mich , heißt es das sich viele Beta Tester über den hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad beschweren.
Ich habe gelacht als ich das gelesen habe. 
Monatelang wurde sich darüber ausgelassen wie einfach doch alles geworden ist. 5-Mann Quests alleine abschließen. Jeder (entschuldingt den Ausdruck) Low-Bob hat die Möglichkeit den End-Content zu sehen. Inis werden in wenigen Minuten und mit AE gespamme gerusht. "CC? Mom da muss ich eben ins Zauberbuch gucken" und so weiter

Scheinbar hat Blizz reagiert und den Schwierigkeitsgrad angehoben, und schon werden die ersten Stimmen laut es sei zu schwierig. Ich dachte das ist genau das was wir wollten? 
Ist klar das es wohl noch nicht ganz Balanced ist da wir uns ja immer noch in der Beta befinden, aber es ist doch mal wieder schön eine Herausforderungen
in dem Spiel zu sehen statt überall durchzurennen.

Wie seht ihr das? Vielleicht ist ja ein Beta Tester hier der mal seine Meinung äußern kann.

Mfg  
[font=arial, helvetica]

[/font]


----------



## Chrisjee (6. September 2010)

Also ich finde es witzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ein paar Patches wird es eh wieder generft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (6. September 2010)

Ging mir genauso. Erst mal gelacht und dann an die "guten alten Zeiten" gedacht, als man noch CC einsetzen musste um nicht hoffnunglos unterzugehen. 

Ich hoffe inständig, dass es mit Cataclysm wirklich anspruchsvoller wird. Dann hat das gezerge durch die Innis vielleicht ein Ende


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. September 2010)

Bin zwar nicht in der Beta, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Leveln so schwer sein soll. Früher war es normal, dass es bei zwei Mobs gleichzeitig schon knifflig wurde.


----------



## Vaishyana (6. September 2010)

Ich bin zwar leider kein Beta Spieler, aber wenn es wirklich schwerer wird, hoffe ich sehr dass es auch so bleibt. Zu schwer kann es eigentlich nicht werden.


----------



## Manitu2007 (6. September 2010)

Ich find es ist nicht zu schwer sondern genau ein Mittelmaß

Die Instanzen in der Beta sind nicht einfaches zusammenziehen und Bomben und da das Lvl Cap gerade mal 83 ist (letzer stand wo ich gespielt habe) werden einige dinge noch ausbalanciert. Ok manche Quests sind im Sologang knackig aber immer noch besser als die angeblichen Gruppenquests in der Drachenöde wo man laut beschreibung 3 Spieler brauch und als Klasse mit Begleiter (Hexer, Jäger, Schamane und Mage) diese auch locker allein Schafft. 

Wenn da steht Gruppenquest hat das schon seine richtigkeit und man muss sich halt 2 Leute suchen. Ich finds also nicht zu schwer und ich hoffe es wird auch nix an dem jetzigen schwierigkeitsgrad geändert.

mfg


----------



## Derulu (6. September 2010)

Richtigstellung: Es ist nur für die "zu schwer" die a) mit Lvl 83 Charakteren in den 2 Lvl 85er Gebieten rumkrebsen und b) nicht das passende Equip haben, weil viele Questbelohnungen noch nicht ins Spiel implementiert sind, bzw. bis sie 83 wurden noch nicht implementiert wurden
Für alle anderen ist es eben so, dass man aktuell nich 5 Mobs gleichzeit an sich binden kann und alle umhauen. Und das ist nicht nur in den neuen gebieten so, sondern die Lebenspunkte und er ausgeteilte Schaden wurde bei allen Mobs ab Lvl 65 angehoben. Wenn sich jedoch genug beschweren, wird das ganze ganz sicher wieder geändert


----------



## Deepender (6. September 2010)

casuals aus der beta bannen!


----------



## Butze666 (6. September 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> casuals aus der beta bannen!



!


----------



## b1sh0p (6. September 2010)

Ich hoffe nicht. Ich will endlich wieder ein wenig Anspruch im Spiel.

Die ganzen Flamekinder können ja Hello Kitty Online spielen gehen, wenn ihnen CC zu anstrengend ist oder ihnen eine Inni mit 45min+ zu lange dauert.


----------



## MasterCrain (6. September 2010)

Diese Newsmeldung is total unsinnig. Warum? weil nirgentwo steht WAS zu schwer is. Wenn es zu schwer ist 10 mobs als Stoffi gelichzeitig zu killen ist das natürlich richtig so. Wenn man aber nach einem mob welches auf deinem lvl ist nur noch 10% live hat isset was anders. (besonders in gebieten wo man nun mal 2-3 gegner pullen muss weil die so eng beieinander sind, nicht alle klassen haben guten cc)
Stellt euch vor ihr habt ne quest "Kill 30 gegner" und du brauchs 2 mins pro gegner. Das Frustiert.

Wir wissen nur leider nicht was die leute zu schwer finden^^


----------



## Derulu (6. September 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> casuals aus der beta bannen!



ok du "pro"...ich werde diesen Vorschlag mal vorbringen lassen. Soll ich gleichzeitig noch fragen lassen, ob Blizzard dir einen der "den casuals" weggenommen Beta-Zugang geben könnte, damit sie endlich mal profunde Kritik und Statements von einem Profi bekommen?


----------



## Magazad (6. September 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> casuals aus der beta bannen!




Yes Show your Move !!!


Zum Thema ich bin Causal gamer aber so macht mir das spiel  aber auch spass und die schwierigkeit.....Liegt genau richtig im moment . Man muss wieder überlegen wie man die Trash grps angeht im CC und sowas also im moment hat Blizzard was die Schwierigkeit angeht gut angesetzt ich hoffe es bleibt so drinne man soll sich lieber auf die bugs konzentrieren und die ausmerzen.


----------



## WhiteSeb (6. September 2010)

Alle, die schreien "Zu schwer" spielen eh erst seit WotLK.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der aktuelle schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig.
Endlich wieder ein wenig anspruchsvoll, und musste auch merken, dass man in Inis nimmer einfach so Brain-AFK gehen kann ^^


----------



## b1sh0p (6. September 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> casuals aus der beta bannen!





Was ist denn deiner Meinung 'Casual' ?

Obwohl, ne, lass es, hat eh keinen Zweck.....


----------



## Skymek (6. September 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> casuals aus der beta bannen!



so siehts aus. Müssen sie halt mal zu 2t questen, das mal ordentlich verwöhntes Nordend Pack, was da rumheult


----------



## cortez338 (6. September 2010)

Also ich denke die Idee allen Mobs ab Stufe 65 ???? doppelte HP und DMG zu geben könnte es Klassen wie den Priester verdammt hart machen zu leveln. Aber ich denke das es so laufen wird wie bei WOTLK. Die Beta war auch nicht grade die leichteste aber dei fertige Version war dann ja viel leichter und so wird es bei Cata auch laufen


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (6. September 2010)

ohman erst is WoW zu einfach dann heult ihr rum und jetz isses zu schwer und ihr heult rum ....


----------



## Chrisjee (6. September 2010)

> das mal ordentlich verwöhntes Nordend Pack, was da rumheult


Nein


----------



## WhiteSeb (6. September 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Nein



GEGENARGUMENT DES TAGES!!! xD


----------



## Derulu (6. September 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> ohman erst is WoW zu einfach dann heult ihr rum und jetz isses zu schwer und ihr heult rum ....



Es wird geheult um des Heulens willen...wenn es nichts mehr gibt, worüber man früher geheult hat, sucht man sich was neues um darüber zu heulen...


----------



## Shaila (6. September 2010)

Wie halt bereits vermutet wurde, sind viele Spieler aus der Generation WOTLK oder nach so langer WOTLK Zeit überfordert mit Cataclysm. Ich muss sagen, mir persönlich ist es mittlerweile egal ob die Raids schwer oder leicht sind, mir ist beides Recht. Ich will nur atmosphärische Instanzen, schöne Bosskämpfe, mit Vertonung und Alles und natürlich Spaß. Sie müssen es nur so regeln, dass nicht jeder Alles hat oder das es zumindest deutliche Abstufungen gibt, sonst schlägt alles wieder in einen negativen Ton um. Auch der Schnelligkeit und Anonymität sollte etwas entgegengewirkt werden. Ich finde es z.B. daher gut, dass man immer mindestens einmal zur Instanz gelaufen sein muss, um sich hinporten zu können. Das sind so Punkte wo ich richtig sagen kann: Blizzard hat aus den Fehlern in WOTLK gelernt.

Und auch bei der ID Zusammenlegung kann man sagen: Blizzard hat gelernt, sollte es denn so bleiben. Ich denke Blizzard wird das schon alles gut hinbekommen und ich denke, dass sich viele erst wieder an das alte Niveau gewöhnen müssen.

P.S: Spart euch den Arthas Kommentar, danke.


----------



## Höllensturz (6. September 2010)

ach is doch zum kotzen...

es schreit danach, dass es schwerer werden soll,
es wird schwer,
dann schreit es danach, dass es leichter werden soll...

die entwickler solln mal punkt setzen, was sie jetzt eigendlich in das spiel drin haben wollen...


----------



## schuhbaka^^ (6. September 2010)

Ich finds gut das es schwere ist da hat man mehr anreitz=)


----------



## MrBlaki (6. September 2010)

Euch allen ist aber schon klar das es um den Schwierigkeitsgrad beim LvLn geht?
Und nicht um die Instanzen.
Man hat sich darüber beschwehrt das man 1 Mob killen kann und dann nurnoch die Hälfte seines Lebens hat und erstmal reggen muss.


----------



## Shendria (6. September 2010)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Also ich denke die Idee allen Mobs ab Stufe 65 ???? doppelte HP und DMG zu geben könnte es Klassen wie den Priester verdammt hart machen zu leveln. Aber ich denke das es so laufen wird wie bei WOTLK. Die Beta war auch nicht grade die leichteste aber dei fertige Version war dann ja viel leichter und so wird es bei Cata auch laufen



Selbst ein Priester wird nicht dazu gezwungen allein zu questen.... Mal abgesehn davon, das es seit Dualspecc wohl kein Problem sein kann sich ne Skillung zu basteln fürs Heilen und für dmg (muss net Shadow sein..... ).


----------



## erwo (6. September 2010)

Die ganze Meldung ist ein reiner Werbespass.

Jeder der die Beta zockt wird bestätigen das es nicht schwer ist...

Jeder der unfallfrei seinen Char einigermassen Spielen kann, wird da nirgendwo sterben...

Es ist immernoch das simpelste und für Anfänger optimierteste MMORPG und das wird auch so bleiben weil so immer frische Spieler wieder neu dazukommen!!


----------



## Derulu (6. September 2010)

schuhbaka^^ schrieb:


> Ich finds gut das es schwere ist da hat man mehr anreitz=)



Stimmt...es ist viel mehr Anreiz an einer Quest dreiunddrölfzig Mal zu scheitern als 50 Quests gleichzeitig zu machen....

für mich hat beides wenig Reiz


----------



## b1sh0p (6. September 2010)

Naja, es kann wirklich sein, dass diejenigen, die jetzt "rumheulen" wirklich die sind, die nicht seit Classic-Zeiten spielen. Damals war es wirklich noch anspruchsvoller. Aber nie richtig schwer. Außer vielleicht ein Raid. Wer mit 40 Mann in BWL war weiß was ich mein. Bis man erst mal über den ersten Raum rausgekommen ist. Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fänds wirklich schön, wenns wieder knackiger wird. Und v.a. wenn ein Epic noch ein Epic ist. Und nicht in jeder verdammten Inni zu holen ist. Die sollten im Raid bleiben. Oder so selten droppen wie seinerzeit die Attacke des Direktors 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (6. September 2010)

bin kein beta tester , obwohl ich nen key hatte ... aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir das gleiche als du gedacht ... jeder macht mimi weils zu einfach is ... dann wird der schwierigkeitsgrad ein bissl angehoben und dann flamen schon wieder welche xD
ehrlich gesagt haben die meisten in wow eh kein skill mehr ...
mfg


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. September 2010)

naja das Problem ist die Masse hat vergessen wie man spielt da man in WotLK wirklich Semi Afk spielen konnte merk ich grade mit dem Pala den ich noch hochziehen wollte 

man nehme Defskillung renne in eine Gegnergruppe mit 5 Gegner u drücke Tasten 1-4 (oder dank Makro 1u 2)


----------



## Umpalump (6. September 2010)

Ihr solltet mal den ganzen Text lesen und auch verstehen , wie immer in Wow wird es erst schwer sein um das Spiel länger spannend und am laufen zuhalten . Später regelt die neuen Items den Schaden und Später fehlt der CC weg weil mobs einfach umfallen . Hinzu kommen noch einige anpassungen von Blizzard , wie ZB.: Mana, Hp , und Schaden der Mobs und der Spieler . Mit der Zeit wird es leichter und leichter und Erfahrung bringt auch einiges und später werden Spieler mit Gear wieder andere durch die Instanzen schleifen und am ende wird jede Instanz einfach durch gerannt . Weil es einfach Beispiel 225 Instanzen sind aber die Spieler mittlerweile 269 anhaben und die Spieler einfach zustark für die Instanzen sind .

Am Anfang werden Instanzen wieder länger dauern und es wird auch mal wieder am Trash gestorben und die Spieler müssen sich auch mal absprechen und nicht nur "hi" und "bb" und erst anfangen zuschreiben wenn es um ihre Epic´s oder Fehler anderer Spieler geht .

WotlK ist das kürzeste Addon bis jetzt ! Es gibt mehr Twinks als jemals zuvor auf der höchsten Stufe . Man brauch nicht mehr Farmen im ursprünglichen Sinne , nurnoch Marken und Gz, Willkommen in ICC . Man munkelt sogar das Blizzard beim letzten Patch noch einmal die Marken anhebt für die aktuellen Instanzen . Somit könnt ihr in einer Woche t10 Farmen .

Cata.. Beta ist auf keinen Fall zu schwer wenn man 5 Leute hat die ihre Klasse spielen können und wissen was man zutun hat und wie man in einem MMO in einer Gruppe spielt . Wenn man aber Spieler hat die durch Classic und BC ihr Twinks rushen und Epic farmen , aber doch nix gelernt haben werden deren Fehler gnadenlos bestraft und genau diese weinen jetzt in den Foren .


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2010)

Man wird sowieso nie alle Spieler glücklich machen können. Die "Progamer" beschweren sich das Wotlk zu einfach ist, während Neueinsteiger damit komplett zufrieden sind. Jetzt wird es durch das ganze Geschrei dieser Spieler (weil kaum jemand einen "Ich bin völlig zufrieden-Thread" eröffnet) alles etwas schwieriger und jetzt sind die Neuansteiger und "Casuals" dran mit rumheulen. Und wenn Blizzard dadrauf auch wieder reagiert..Ihr wisst schon. Teufelskreis und so


----------



## b3llic95 (6. September 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> naja das Problem ist die Masse hat vergessen wie man spielt da man in WotLK wirklich Semi Afk spielen konnte merk ich grade mit dem Pala den ich noch hochziehen wollte
> 
> man nehme Defskillung renne in eine Gegnergruppe mit 5 Gegner u drücke Tasten 1-4 (oder dank Makro 1u 2)



mit retri gings bei mir auch so^^


----------



## IkilledKenny (6. September 2010)

Ich denke auch das es was mit den Spielern zu tun hat die mit Wotlk angefangen haben. Die Erfahrungspunkte die man braucht um auf 70 zu kommen wurde extrem verkürzt. Viele Quests die früher noch als Gruppenquests markiert waren, wurden zu normalen runtergestuft. Man stirbt einfach nicht so oft. Wenn ich in der Statistik bei meinem Hexer gucke, den es schon seit Classic gibt, dann hat er bestimmt drei mal so viele Tode wie mein Schami den ich Ende BC angefangen habe. Früher musste man halt noch vieles entdecken. Ich zumbeispiel, als ich aus Tarisfal in die Westlichen Pestpländer gelaufen bin, und mich gewundert hab was denn der Totenkopf bedeutet der statt dem Lvl angezeigt wird - zack- tot. Ich tauche durch die Gegend, lass kurz die Atem anzeige aus den Augen - zack tot ( ja früher konnte man viel kürzer Tauchen). Ich hau nen Mob halb tot, es rennt weg, pullt noch zwei - zack - tot. 

Ja ja "früher war alles besser" bla und blub aber ist nunmal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkydiddy (6. September 2010)

Das sind einfach die leute die zu Wotlk angefangen haben "Wääh zu schwer NERF!" "Wääh DK ist overpowered NERF!"


----------



## Ereko (6. September 2010)

Ich bin auf der beta unterwegs und habe meinen Char auch schon gelevelt....ich find es vom schwierigkeitsgrad her Perfekto es is einfach bescheuert das alle schreien es sei zu schwer nur weil se selbst mit wotlk angefangen haben und nur das durchgerashe kennen.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (6. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es wird geheult um des Heulens willen...wenn es nichts mehr gibt, worüber man früher geheult hat, sucht man sich was neues um darüber zu heulen...



ich finds gut das es schwer wird vllt habens es  paar kiddys satt und hören auf ^^


----------



## Mief (6. September 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> GEGENARGUMENT DES TAGES!!! xD


Naja, was soll man erwarten in einem Thread, in dem die meisten es besser wissen als die Betatester. Keinen Schimmer, wie sich die Beta wirklich spielt, aber grosse Töne spucken, klugscheissen und die Betatester beschimpfen. Eine Schande, diese Leute hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuran (6. September 2010)

mimimi wow is zu schwer
mimimi wow is zu wenig casual
mimimi wow is immernoch zu schwer
mimimi wow ist zu einfach
mimimi in wow sind die klassen zu nix nütze
mimimi im pvp reisst meine klasse nix
mimimi im pvp is die klasse op
mimimi wow ist zuviel casual
mimimi....
mimimi.....

führt es selbst weiter es gibt soviel
alles was ich dazu sage ist 

Lieber etwas zu schwer , und mehr content
als zu einfach , und selbst als casual nixmehr zu tuhn zu haben.

L2P !


----------



## pvenohr (6. September 2010)

Die Anhebung des Schwierigkeitsgrades in den Ausmaßen passt zu der massiven Erhöhung des Itemlevels und dem damit einhergehenden massiven Itemwipe. Diese Anhebung musste in der Form kommen denn ansonsten wären die Gegner nach dem Absolvieren der ersten Schlachtzugsinstanzen echte One-Hit-Opfer. Es wird sicherlich noch die eine oder andere Anpassung der leichteren Sorte geben aber man sollte nicht auf allzu massive Änderungen hoffen denn dann müsste das ganze System nochmals umgekrempelt werden. Die Entwickler haben mittlerweile Daten aus 5 Spieljahren und über 10 Millionen Nutzern. Die können damit immer noch am besten beurteilen was gut für den Spieler ist.


----------



## Kehrin (6. September 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> casuals aus der beta bannen!



This !


----------



## Manitu2007 (6. September 2010)

Ereko schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der beta unterwegs und habe meinen Char auch schon gelevelt....ich find es vom schwierigkeitsgrad her Perfekto es is einfach bescheuert das alle schreien es sei zu schwer nur weil se selbst mit wotlk angefangen haben und nur das durchgerashe kennen.



bin auch in der Beta und wie schon gesagt dass ist nichtmal dass problem dass nur die verwöhnten wotlk spieler jammern. Wenn die Hardcore Levler die nicht im stande sind Bugs zu meldenbzw mal dass machen würden wozu eine beta da ist nämlich testen und berichten, sondern einfach nur Lvln und strategien ausarbeiten wollen wie man am schnellsten lvlt mit ihren 83 in gebiete gehen  wo sie eigentlich nix zu suchen haben und da von nem Mob mit 3 schlägen im dreck liegen sind sie selbst schuld.

Dass hat dann nix mit zu schwer zu tun. Leider ist der gegenteil der fall. Was man nur hoffen kann das Blizzard die nörgler Ignoriert


----------



## Natar (6. September 2010)

es wird nur auf das lvln bzw. solospiel eingegangen, von raids steht noch nichts

ansonsten: 





> ich find es vom schwierigkeitsgrad her Perfekto es is einfach bescheuert das alle schreien es sei zu schwer nur weil se selbst mit wotlk angefangen haben und nur das durchgerashe kennen.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (6. September 2010)

Ich fahr gleich zu McDonald's..


----------



## Tamarillo148 (6. September 2010)

Wayne mimimimi thread ;D
erst heult jeder 2. rum das is zu einfach..
icc und blah alles freeloot^^
und nun aufeinmal zu schwer ;D
man lieber sau schwer und lange daran versuchen als in 2tagen durch und dann rumheulen ja cata war zu einfach-.-


----------



## Chrisjee (6. September 2010)

> GEGENARGUMENT DES TAGES!!! xD


Eine bessere Antwort hat er nicht verdient! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hassreden gegen andere Leute gab es schon genug.


----------



## Cybereule (6. September 2010)

We all got friends, as we learned to play (wie poetisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Hat mal ein PvP-Mage gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde, anstatt die Leute, die mit Wotlk angefangen haben, auszuschliessen, sollte man jenen helfen, die es (noch) nicht schaffen, aber naja... 

B2T: Ich finde jeden (möglichen) Schwierigkeitsgrad gut, da es immerhin eine Herausforderung somit ist...ich würde auch gegen NPC's  kämpfen mit dem "Können" und Fähigkeiten der "Pros" , denn so würde jeder früher oder später lernen zu spielen (l2p). Diese Mobs könnten meinetwegen auch mehr EP geben und sollten somit den schnellsten Weg fürs Leveln ebnen, damit es sich auch lohnt, diese zu bekämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vllt bissl wirr geschrieben und unrealisibar, aber naja, so würde ich es mögen!


----------



## Nephaston (6. September 2010)

Wow-Bravoplayer schrieb:


> Ich fahr gleich zu McDonald's..



bringste mir ne tüte mimimi von den leuten mit die sich über schlechte pommes beschweren??^^

ich will endlich nen beta key weil das was ich hör klingt nur genial (bin wotlk starter)
wuhuu schweres leveln pls!! biete gammafantastilliarden gold ololololol


----------



## b1sh0p (6. September 2010)

Ich finde, es könnte ruhig alles etwas schwerer und aufwendiger werden.

Mit Wotlk wollen ja alle nur noch schnell schnell hopp hopp überall durch ohne Hirn und Herz einsetzen zu müssen.


----------



## wowjenkie (6. September 2010)

Bitte macht das richtig schwer. Ich will wieder mal was zu tun haben, statt nur immer durch alles durchzurushen...


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Scheiß Casuals machen das Spiel kaputt!

Zerstört ein anderes Spiel sowas wie AION oder irgendne andere kacke aber lasst WoW in Ruhe!!


----------



## wronny (6. September 2010)

Ich zitiere hier einfach mal, was ich bereits in den Kommentaren der News dazu geschrieben habe...


> Zum einen möchte ich mich einer Aussage über den Schwierigkeitsgrad enthalten, so lange ich die Inhalte nicht selbst gespielt habe und zum anderen möchte ich die Frage in den Raum werfen, was denn aus den "guten, alten Levelgruppen" geworden ist.
> Hat man alleine Probleme nimmt man sich Freunde oder Gildenkollegen hinzu.
> Wo genau ist da das Problem?
> 
> ...


----------



## Forneleiche (6. September 2010)

Und am Ende bekommt die ganze WoW-Com Ihre Suppe wieder vorgekaut, das ich nicht lache. WoW zu schwer, ich denke das wird ein Eigentor von der Com.


----------



## benwingert (6. September 2010)

ich bin zwar nicht in der beta aber ich fand wotlk von der schwierigkeit her sehr gut (bis auf pdk) je nach realm hat man in icc auch mit 30% wenig chancen arthas ohne gilde auch nur zu sehn. und da die meisten gilden eine (meiner meinung nach nicht sehr sinnvolle) ab 18 regelung haben hätte ich in cata nicht viele chancen wenn die raids schwerer werden. des leveln soll gern auch wie in wotlk bleiben, aber mehr elitemobs die man mit ein wenig hirnschmalz alleine schaffen kann wären nett (am besten so wie in tiefenheim mit taktik und movement).
MfG


----------



## Hamburgperle (6. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> ok du "pro"...ich werde diesen Vorschlag mal vorbringen lassen. Soll ich gleichzeitig noch fragen lassen, ob Blizzard dir einen der "den casuals" weggenommen Beta-Zugang geben könnte, damit sie endlich mal profunde Kritik und Statements von einem Profi bekommen?



/sign


----------



## Hamburgperle (6. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Scheiß Casuals machen das Spiel kaputt!
> Zerstört ein anderes Spiel sowas wie AION oder irgendne andere kacke aber lasst WoW in Ruhe!!




... kaum ist die Schule aus ... schon sind die Pro´s wieder da ... 

... alles klar Nils-Holger, Mama hat gesehen, daß Du gefallen bist, kannst aufhören mit Weinen ...


----------



## Astrakiller (6. September 2010)

Ich selber spiele die Beta und ich finds so wie es ist sehr gut. Du kannst halt jetzt nichtmehr 5 Mobs pullen und dann schnell töten in den neuen Gebieten ( Deepholm und Uldum+)..Und das finde ich gut. Damit wird das Questen und somit auch das Leveln eben wieder eine Herausforderung!


----------



## elnerda (6. September 2010)

Oh nein! Ich kann nicht mehr alles mit Sprinten und Entrinnen zusammenziehen und dann mit Klingenwirbel niedermetzeln... Spaß bei Seite, ich find es sehr gut, dass es mal wieder ein bisschen knackiger wird und jeder der sich beschwert ist ein Troll, mit dieser Meinung stehe ich wohl nicht allein da.


----------



## Tikume (6. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht in der Beta, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Leveln so schwer sein soll. Früher war es normal, dass es bei zwei Mobs gleichzeitig schon knifflig wurde.



Jup, kann mich noch mit meinem (Schutz)-Krieger erinnern wie ich mit 50+ beim Chillwindlager Untote massakriert habe nach Release. 2 Mobs wurden unangenehm, bei 3 musste man echt alles inkl. trank zünden wenn man überleben wollte.
Darüber lächelt man heutzutage nur müde.
Und das leveln an sich war auch damals in Wow weitaus einfacher als in anderen MMO's.

Das Lustige an den Kommentaren ist ja dass die Leute sagen: "Jaa, Raids schwerer aber leveln hätt ich ja doch gern einfach.". SInd halt die typischen Wow-Spieler die eigentlich nur noch für Belustigung sorgen.
Auf der einen Seite soll es schwer und anspruchsvoll werden, auf der anderen Seite scheitern sie bereits an Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Cybereule (6. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Scheiß Casuals machen das Spiel kaputt!
> 
> Zerstört ein anderes Spiel sowas wie AION oder irgendne andere kacke aber lasst WoW in Ruhe!!



Und du Ober-Mega-Roxxor-Bäm-Troll (wie auch immer) solltest dich nicht so sehr auf ein Spiel (!) fixieren, dass du Mitspieler, die "weniger können" (?), gleich so bezifferst...


----------



## red soil (6. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> ok du "pro"...ich werde diesen Vorschlag mal vorbringen lassen. Soll ich gleichzeitig noch fragen lassen, ob Blizzard dir einen der "den casuals" weggenommen Beta-Zugang geben könnte, damit sie endlich mal profunde Kritik und Statements von einem Profi bekommen?



Wo liest man das er ein pro ist ? es gibt einen großen unterschied zwischen "casuals" und "pros" 

Casual = spieler die nur ab und zu spielen.
Pro  	=  spieler die einfach gut in diesem spiel sind.

hätte er was von "noobs" gesagt hättest du mit deinem argument kommen können =)


----------



## Cathan (6. September 2010)

Die ganzen "Bann-Casuals" Leute sollen sich mal ein RL suchen.
Jeder mit einem einigermaßen Vorhandenen RL akzeptiert Leute die NICHT den Ganzen Tag Zeit für WoW haben.


----------



## Croey (6. September 2010)

Ich finde es auch lustig wie die WoW-Community sich hier verhält. Ich hab einmal ein gutes Beispiel gelesen eines Users hier im Forum : Das dicke Kind will Süßigkeiten, wenn es Süßigkeiten hat mault es rum das es zu dick geworden ist. 


Als Betaspieler kann ich sagen, dass Cataclysm vom Schwierigkeitsgrad wirklich nicht mehr mit Wotlk zu vergleichen ist. Die 5er-Instanzen geben bereits einen stattlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad vor, aber wer von sich behauptet seine Klasse spielen zu können wird damit keine Probleme haben. Die Leute die hier jetzt maulen und motzen sind das Produkt von Wrath of the Lichking : Mehr Epicitems als alles andere im Spiel, Bosse kippen wie die Fliegen, Gearscorewert = Skill den man sich selbst zu schreibt, wenn es dann aber mal schwer wird, sagen wir mal so auf BC-Niveau (was meiner Meinung nach die optimale Balance in Sachen Schwierigkeit darstellte, alter Content musste abgeschlossen werden bevor man weitergehen konnte, jede Typen von Spielern hatten ihre abgesteckten Bereiche zum Raiden, Casual halt mehr Kara, Hardcorespieler im kompromisslosen Sunwell, Dinge wie Itemlevel und Gearscore interssierten niemanden denn ein epischer Loot war noch was halbwegsbesonderes und auch das Markensystem war noch nicht so außer Kontrolle wie heute) dann kommen auf einmal die Wotlk-Gearscore-Peff-Peff-Spieler die vorher nicht gespielt haben oder Raidmässigen nichts reissen können und weinen, dass das in dieser Form in Cata nicht mehr funktionieren wird. Durch das Zusammenlegen von 10er und 25er IDs wird meiner Meinung nach das Random-Raiden von Endcontent-Instanzen eingedämmt da die Leute ihre IDs für die Gilde brauchen, was ich ebenfalls begrüsse. 

Questgebiete wie Uldum und Schattenhochland sind ebenfalls tatsächlich schwer, was aber momentan noch am falschen Verhältnis von Equipment und Stärke der Mobs liegt. ein 83er normaler Mob hat um die 50k HP , ein normaler 85er ca 70k. Mit zunehmenden Equip aus Heros oder ersten Raids dürfte sich in der Hinsicht noch etwas tun. Das Niveau muss allerdings auf diesem Niveau liegen, denn sonst würden die ganzen Überequippten Chars aus Wotlk, wo ja jede halbwegs gute Raidgilde mittlerweile ICC25er HC raiden dürfte, durch die neuen Gebiete zwischen wie der Geölte Blitz, trotz Mastery sind nämlich die alten Hero Items nicht sofort austauschbar. Die Schwierigkeit fällt hier also überwiegend den Twinks oder schlechter ausgestatteten 80ern zu Last, für die sind die hohen HP-Zahlen und der Schaden in der Tat ziemlicher harter Tobak und wenn ein zweiter Mob added wird es schnell frustig.

Eigentlich hab ich hier nur noch mal alles zusammengefasst , was hier in mehreren Beiträgen schon steht. Ich finde den Schritt den Blizzard mit Cata macht mehr als gut, ich hoffe das es sich auch wirklich so anfühlt wenn das Addon live geht und Blizzard nicht auf die Whine-Community hört und zu früh nerft. Durch das Setting von Cata hätte wir dann vielleicht WoW-Classic Feeling auf dem Schwierigkeitsniveau von Burning Crusade. Dann können wir Wotlk als Ausrutscher abharken(was nicht bedeutet, dass das Addon keinen Spass gemacht hat, es einfach nur viel zerstört was früher gut war, hauptsächlich auch in der Einstellung der Community) und wieder "richtig" WoW spielen.

So long,
Croey


----------



## kilerwakka (6. September 2010)

ich finde es sollte noch schwerer werden den umsoschwärer etwas ist desto länger hat man eiene beschäftigung


----------



## TheGui (6. September 2010)

Wie sagt Barlow?

generation Lich King!


----------



## Derulu (6. September 2010)

red schrieb:


> Wo liest man das er ein pro ist ? es gibt einen großen unterschied zwischen "casuals" und "pros"
> 
> Casual = spieler die nur ab und zu spielen.
> Pro 	= spieler die einfach gut in diesem spiel sind.
> ...



Nungut...nach deiner Beschreibung gibt es also auch Casuals die Pros sind...und das finde ich sehr gut, denn es gibt sicher "Casuals", also Leute die bei "Gelegenheit" spielen (im Wortsinn) und trotzdem einfach gut in dem Spiel sind (also nach Definition deinerseits - Pros). Was dann der Postersteller des von mir zitierten Posts meint, erschließt sich mir allerdings in dem Zusammenhang dann nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mariglö (6. September 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> casuals aus der beta bannen!




stimme dir voll und ganz zu!


----------



## Nexus.X (6. September 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Wenn da steht Gruppenquest hat das schon seine richtigkeit und man muss sich halt 2 Leute suchen. Ich finds also nicht zu schwer und ich hoffe es wird auch nix an dem jetzigen schwierigkeitsgrad geändert.


Gerüchten zufolge waren Gruppenquests damals sogar für 5 Spieler, aber psssst ... nix verraten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MrBlaki schrieb:


> Euch allen ist aber schon klar das es um den Schwierigkeitsgrad beim LvLn geht?
> Und nicht um die Instanzen.
> Man hat sich darüber beschwehrt das man 1 Mob killen kann und dann nurnoch die Hälfte seines Lebens hat und erstmal reggen muss.


Könnte daran liegen, dass 70% der Spieler nurnoch ihre Dmg-Rota-Knöpfchen in der Leiste haben und so Dinge wie Fear, Frostbolt (auch als Nicht-Frostmage) oder Wurzeln, etc ... gänzlich ihrer Existenzberechtigung beraubt wurden.
Habe selbst keinen Beta-Key, aber habe bei einem Kollegen mehrere Male die Klassen durchgetestet und keinerlei Schwierigkeiten mit zu wenig HP oder Mana gehabt, nahe dem Tod kommt man schon garnicht wenn man anständig spielt.
Daher stelle ich einfach mal die Behauptung auf, dass jegliche Beschwerden von Spielern kommen, welche zu sehr an die WotlK-Manie (völlig egal wann man angefangen hat zu spielen) gewöhnt sind und ein Problem damit haben, dass die Mobs nichtmehr nach 5 Sekunden liegen und man mit 100%/100% aus dem Kampf geht.



Forneleiche schrieb:


> Und am Ende bekommt die ganze WoW-Com Ihre Suppe wieder vorgekaut, das ich nicht lache. WoW zu schwer, *ich denke das wird ein Eigentor von der Com.*


Wär ja nicht das erste ... so langsam gehts in den 3-stelligen Bereich.


----------



## Cybereule (6. September 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Wie sagt Barlow?
> 
> generation Lich King!



Barlow in Ehren (oh..hm...ein Schaf...hm xD <3) aber verallgemeinern kann man es nicht!!!


----------



## Chrisjee (6. September 2010)

> casuals aus der beta bannen!


Und dich aus WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (6. September 2010)

mariglö schrieb:


> stimme dir voll und ganz zu!



Hihi, euch möchte ich sehen, wenn zu einer Beta wirklich nur Leute zugelassen werden würden, die das Spiel nicht nur in ihrer Freizeit (wenn man Casual mal wörtlich übersetzt) sondern Berufsmäßig spielen (dh. die damit ihr Geld verdienen, also Pro[fi]s) und alles nur nach deren Wunsch gestaltet werden würde, auch das Leveln. Na da würdet ihr auch freuen


----------



## Anomali10 (6. September 2010)

Um meine Meinungals Betatester zu äußern: Ich habe bisher nur auf Level 82 spielen können und war nur in Vashir, Hiyal und Deepholme. Alle 3 Gebiete fand ich nicht zu schwer, aber auch nicht wirklich einfach. Dazu muss ich erwähnen, dass ich meinen Magier hochspiele, der ein recht gutes gear vorzuweisen hat. Und auch die ersten Instanzen sind knackig, aber nicht unschaffbar.

Die meisten Spieler beschweren sich allerdings über Uldum und Schattenhochland. Darüber kann ich leider noch nichts sagen. Sollte es aber wirklich schwer sein, dann finde ich, ist der Wunsch vieler WoW- Spieler endlich in Erfüllung gegangen, denn kein 08/15-ich-bin-nur-zur-hälfte-im-Spiel-die-andere-hälfte-sieht-fern-Spieler, oder solche, die wirklich keinen Dunst haben, was sie eigentlich machen, werden dann riesen Probleme haben, sich in den Instanzen zu beweisen.

Und ich hoffe auch, dass Blizzard diese Schwierigkeit in die Raids einbringt, denn dann kommen wieder gute Spieler zum Vorschein die sich wirklich mit dem Spiel befassen und die Mechaniken komplett verstehen usw.


----------



## Cybereule (6. September 2010)

Anomali10 schrieb:


> Sinnvoller Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich denke Uldum und Schattenhochland als 83-85 Zone gestalten sich deshalb schwierig, weil der Dmg und HP Aufschub prozentual in diesen Zonen am höchsten aufsteigt, aber das Gear meistens noch aus den anderen Zonen ist (Questbelohnungen) und die sekundären Werte prozentual fallen!


----------



## nrg (6. September 2010)

Jeder der hier rumschreit mit Casuals bannen sollte sich endgültig mal darüber klar werden wer die größte Gruppe an Zahlern bei Blizzard ist. 

<1% Progamer
4% Möchtegern- oder Pseudoprogamer (Großes Maul, wenig Leistung)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


>95% Casuals

Hmm, Casuals springen ab und es gibt auf einmal sehr viel weniger bis gar keine Server mehr.


Ich bin dafür das man ImbaPro Server aufsetzt. Wer auf die wechselt darf keine Addons mehr nutzen, die Mobs machen 100% mehr Schaden und haben 100% mehr HP. Wer stirbt dessen Char wird gelöscht, dazu quietschbunte T-Sets damit auch jeder von Ferne erkennen kann wie Imba man ist durch T-751-35er Super Hero. Wer nicht jeden Tag mindestens 3 Stunden auf einem Epic Bling Bling Mount post bekommt seine Chars auch gelöscht. Man kann nie wieder von dem Server runtertransen und auch nie wieder auf einem normalen Server einen Char erstellen. Vielleicht sollte man auch PVP von Anfang an aktivieren, am besten sogar gegen die eigene Fraktion....

Jetzt schwer genug?


----------



## Astrakiller (6. September 2010)

Ich finde halt schon das es in den neuen Gebieten ( 82+ ) schwerer sein soll zu leveln. Schließlich wird man mit 85 auch dahin zurückkehren können wegen Daily Quests - Und man will sich da ja nicht langweilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Cybereule (6. September 2010)

nrg schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das man ImbaPro Server aufsetzt. Wer auf die wechselt darf keine Addons mehr nutzen, die Mobs machen 100% mehr Schaden und haben 100% mehr HP. Wer stirbt dessen Char wird gelöscht, dazu quietschbunte T-Sets damit auch jeder von Ferne erkennen kann wie Imba man ist durch T-751-35er Super Hero. Wer nicht jeden Tag mindestens 3 Stunden auf einem Epic Bling Bling Mount post bekommt seine Chars auch gelöscht. Man kann nie wieder von dem Server runtertransen und auch nie wieder auf einem normalen Server einen Char erstellen. Vielleicht sollte man auch PVP von Anfang an aktivieren, am besten sogar gegen die eigene Fraktion....
> 
> Jetzt schwer genug?



Nein, an jedem Dienstag (Mittwoch) werden die Chars wegen Serverarbeiten gelöscht, Ziel ist es nun innerhalb den nächsten Arbeiten den Char genauso wie vorher zu equipen. Wer es nicht schafft muss eine Geldstrafe von x Euro/Dollar zahlen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat Blizz reagiert und den Schwierigkeitsgrad angehoben, und schon werden die ersten Stimmen laut es sei zu schwierig. Ich dachte das ist genau das was *wir* wollten?



Wer bitte ist den WIR? ich wollte das nicht!


----------



## Nodoka (6. September 2010)

OMFG, man bekommt echt Hasspickelchen wenn man manche Brühe hier so am lesen ist...

Man könnte die Vermutung aufstellen, das ein jeder hier nur vor sich hinschreibt, und nicht eine Sekunde über das, was er hier niederschreibt am bedenken ist...

Im Vorfeld möchte ich sagen: Ich bin ein Beta-Tester !

zum Thema Casual...  wisst ihr was ein Casual gamer ist? anscheinend nicht...

kommentare wie " Casuals machen das Spiel kaputt " ist völlige Brühe.
Wenn sich einer dazu entscheidet WoW als Casual zu spielen, dann ist es sein Bier, 
am langen Hebel sitzt der Große blaue, bzw. die schöne firma mit der blauen Schrift...
diese entscheiden wie "Casual" das Spiel gemacht wird oder nicht, es sind nicht die Casual gamer, so wie ihr es immer schön sagt.

Aber warum macht Blizz diesen Gang überhaupt?

Naja dazu muss man auf einfach mal eine 5er Ini betreten, man kommt in eine Ini (über das tool), man steht am Anfang der Ini, es ist ein Magier ein Dudu-Tank Holy-Pala ein Hexenmeister so wie ein Priester(shadow)in der Grp.... nun könnten ja alle buffen, tischlein stellen ect... aber nein, einer schreibt in den Chat : ogo ogo... der Tank stürmt wie eine Bestie los, zu allem überfluss sind wir in HDS, alle(bis auf der Dudu und der Magier) sind so gut wie frisch level 80(die anderen beiden sind vom feinsten mit ICC25er equip bestückt), aber es werden ja nur, weil man fix 2 Marken abgreifen möchte 2 Bosse von den 4 möglichen, dieser Instanz gemacht, so etwas merkt Blizzard auch und denkt sich womöglich "die leute machen von 4 bossen 2, sie wollten ein schnelles spiel haben, dann geben wir ihnen auch ein schnelles Spiel"

Im gleichen Atemzug heult die Community in diversen Blizzard Foren, wie öde das Game doch geworden sei, keine Herausforderung, alles so easy...ect...

Die Herren der Schöpfung denken sich "ohjeh, die Leute sind unzufrieden" ... das Resultat daraus, die Cata instanzen fordern richtig was, man benötigt cc Taktik und MOVEMENT, so wie bei einem ü-ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3 sachen auf einen Schlag.

Es ist dann endlich so weit, die ersten Instanzen stehen auf dem PTR, man kommt über das Tool in eine Gruppe, es geht los, buffen was ist das, der Tank stürmt in die erste Gurppe, wruuuuums der Tank ist tod, WIPE.

Alle wundern sich, huch was war das denn...

Nur warum wundern sie sich? Naja, sie sind es nicht gewohnt cc zu usen,zu buffen, zu warten... weil alles so schnellatmig geworden ist

Die folge daraus... die Community heult sich abermals in den Foren aus, die blauen Leute schrauben den grad der Schwierigkeit enorm herunter, es wird alles wieder einfacher, oder so wie ihr es gerne sagt "Casual" .

So, nun die Frage von mir, wer macht das Spiel kaputt?
sicherlich nicht die Casual gamer... es sind ehr ungeduldige möchtegern "götter" in ihrem ach so tollen ICC25erHC equip, die es zu langweilig finden über 3 Minuten in einer HC5er Instanz ihre Zeit zu vergeigen...

und mal ganz im Ernst, ich persönlich habe manchmal das gefühl das manch ein "Casual" gamer seinen Char besser spielen kann(da er sich beim leveln länger mit diesen beschäftigt hat) als irgend ein "möchtegern ultra-pro" der seinen Char in 1 1/2 Wochen auf 80 gezogen hat... zumal wenn ich mir die gruppen auf dem Cata-PTR so ansehe, da sind ungeduldige Tanks bei, die haben 277er ICC equip bis zum anschlag,und denken sie können durch die Instanzen rushen(und verlassen nach dem 1 Wipe die Grp.), und dann gibt es die Sorte von Tanks, die 232er Equip haben aber dafür aber mit bedacht an jede Gruppe gehen(und erst nach dem Ableben des endbosses die Grp. verlassen)


----------



## Diclonii (6. September 2010)

Die sollen den schwierigskeitgrad so lassen bzw. ggf. noch etwas erhöhen falls noch zu leicht und so.
Ich meine bissl anspruch darfs ja auch wohl für die Casuals sein, glaub nicht das alle noch richtig lust darauf haben per faceroll tastatur durch den content zu ziehen.
will wieder meine finger benutzen, und net mein gesicht :/


----------



## Freelancer (6. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Ging mir genauso. Erst mal gelacht und dann an die "guten alten Zeiten" gedacht, als man noch CC einsetzen musste um nicht hoffnunglos unterzugehen.



So ging es mir auch und nachdem ich genauer gelesen haben hab ich noch mehr gelacht wenn es so ist wie es beschrieben ist. da freue ich mich schon drauf den ich will auch mal wieder beim leveln sterben wenn ich ein Fehler mache und eine ganze Gruppe pulle und nicht wie z.b mit dem dk in große Gruppen rein rennen und alles umhauen und nachher mit voller hp da stehen


Damals wo ich angefangen habe war es genau so wenn man nicht aufgepasst hat war man schneller am Friedhof als man sich vorstellen konnte und man hat sich halt ein wenig Verstärkung gesucht für die quest was das zusammen Spiel sehr gefördert hat was heute doch vollkommen abhanden gekommen ist was ich sehr traurig finde 

Früher war es normal das man nicht in level gebiete könnte wo Mobs sind die 2-3 lvl höher waren das war der sichere Tod und so sollte es auch sein und das ist in wotlk nicht so da passt das ganze vorne und hinten nicht 

Und die ganzen 5er Instanzen sind in wotlk eh ein witz und das gilt auch für das was man heute so erlebt wenn man mal ein twink im low level spielt man ruscht nur noch durch die Welt und Neulinge bekommen eigentlich nichts von der Atmosphäre mit die z.b Leute hatten die Classic schon angefangen haben 

Damals war es schon eine Leistung überhaupt 60 zu werden heute machen das manche in 1-2 Wochen bis 80 also ich habe ca 4-5 Monate gebraucht um überhaupt 60 zu werden und ich hab nicht gerade wenig gezockt damals


----------



## Silentpups (6. September 2010)

@ nrg,

finde ich garnicht schlecht, ich würde gerne auf so ein Server wie du ihn beschrieben hast spielen denn muss ich nicht mit solchen blöden Casuals wie du es bist zocken die ehhh nichts auf die reihe bekommen.

Wäre echt schön wenn es solche Server geben würde "Träum" echt schade, aber werden Sie leider nicht machen:-(


----------



## Tratog (6. September 2010)

ich finde, sie sollen den kurs beibehalten und nicht, bei den ersten beschwerden wieder einknicken, ähnlich in icc. Im RS haben sie es doch auch geschafft.


----------



## Vecel (6. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Scheiß Casuals machen das Spiel kaputt!
> 
> Zerstört ein anderes Spiel sowas wie AION oder irgendne andere kacke aber lasst WoW in Ruhe!!




ach ja, scheiß casuals

tut mir leid. ich werd jetzt nach 5 jahren wegen dir aufhören WoW zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur weil ich ein RL habe und du nicht?

P.S.: is gut so das cata schwere wird. mir gehts am sack das ich 1-2 hits brauch einen mob umzuhaun. wird nach ne zeit richtig fad.
 0 herausforderung. ich vermiss die classic zeiten^^


----------



## Natar (6. September 2010)

nrg schrieb:


> Jeder der hier rumschreit mit Casuals bannen sollte sich endgültig mal darüber klar werden wer die größte Gruppe an Zahlern bei Blizzard ist.
> 
> <1% Progamer
> 4% Möchtegern- oder Pseudoprogamer (Großes Maul, wenig Leistung)
> ...




80 % von deinen 95 % sind keine casuals, sondern einfach schlechte vielspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (6. September 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> @ nrg,
> 
> finde ich garnicht schlecht, ich würde gerne auf so ein Server wie du ihn beschrieben hast spielen denn muss ich nicht mit solchen blöden Casuals wie du es bist zocken die ehhh nichts auf die reihe bekommen.
> 
> Wäre echt schön wenn es solche Server geben würde "Träum" echt schade, aber werden Sie leider nicht machen:-(



Komm, lass uns einloggen, ich erstell mir ein Twink, du kommst auf dem "Unbesiegbar" (?) Mount zu mir geritten, gibts mir 100k Gold, zeigst mir dein Blink Blink PEW Equipment, den Arthas HC 25 Titel sollst du auch haben, und dann ein Link zu wowlogs, dass der 30% Buff nicht da war.


----------



## Kovacs (6. September 2010)

man merkt ganz gut, dass die eigtl. Levelphase nicht mehr als Hauptteil des Spiels verstanden wird. Möglichst schnell ins endgame und roxxorn hieß es mind. seit WotLK.
In anderen MMO Gott sei Dank noch üblich. 2 mobs auf deinem Level? Wird schon knifflig. 3 und einer noch ein named non-elite? Alleine kaum Chancen. Ein Elite auf deinem Level oder sogar 1 drunter? Renn!!!!!
Herrlich, aber ich denke auch, dass Blizz wie bislang keinen Mittelweg findet, womit auch Levelhasser leben können, sondern die Nerf-Keule degradiert den Questmob in deinem Level auf das Niveau des Startgebietes (passt auch besser zur com "loooool du nub pull mal mehr!")


----------



## NeoN79 (6. September 2010)

red schrieb:


> Casual = spieler die nur ab und zu spielen.
> Pro 	= spieler die einfach gut in diesem spiel sind.



Ich glaube diese Definitionen stimmen für WoW schon lange nicht mehr! Mittlerweile dürfte das schon ziemlich miteinander verschmolzen sein.
Nur weil manche glauben, nur weil sie den Content fertig haben, selbst Pros zu sein, heisst das noch lange nicht dass sie welche sind. 
Eben genau aus dem Grund, dass WoW zur Zeit recht einfach zu bewältigen ist. 
Ich persönlich würde mich sehr freuen wenns auch wieder richtig anspruchsvolle Questreihen geben würde. Oder auch eine wiedereinführung 
von knackigen Zugangsquests würd mir gefallen... hier würde man schon sehn wer sich reinhängt und wer nicht.


----------



## Redtim (6. September 2010)

achja ^^ denke auch gerne an die classic zeit, leider als 60er nur knapp nen monat erlebt aber naja ^^
immer schön durch strath imemr schön aufpassen das nicht mehr mobs kommen als gewollt... und dann immer schön ein sheepen, shakeln, eisfalle ect 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war was....


----------



## Silentpups (6. September 2010)

sorry du ich spiel kein WoW mehr aktiv rate mal warum, genau deswegen, ich kann dir aber sagen das ich in Poeta den A boss gelegt habe was um einiges schwerer sein wird.

Ich hab zwar noch auf 80 gespielt, aber als ich gesehen hab das man alles in Nax umbomben kann hab ich mir nur nach an die Stirn gefasst und bin gegangen,

Und ja ich hab BWL zu Classig Zeiten komplett durch gespielt, da gab es noch nicht mal viele Addons.

Und ich muss zugeben Nax hab ich früher nicht gepackt bis zum 3 Boss sind wie gekommen.

Nach LichKing wieder in Nax gewesen und wir sind nur so durchgelaufen ohne darüber nach zu denken.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (6. September 2010)

Habe auch gelacht bei der Meldung. Kann mir lebhaft vorstellen, welche Leute das sind: "Hallo, ich hab zwar erst mit WotLK angefangen aber voll die Ahnung von MMOs. Hab vorher auch schon Wii Golf gespielt."

Ja, viele der heutigen WoW-Spieler wären mal besser bei Wii-Golf geblieben (was auch Spaß macht!). In Wrath wurde soviel falsch gemacht, dass man das hier gar nicht aufzählen kann. Allen das Raiden ermöglichen zu wollen ist nobel, aber muss das Spiel deswegen erst in Ulduar anfangen? Wozu gibts die 80 Level vorher, wenn sie keinerlei spielerischen Anspruch beinhalten?

Verzeihung aber so mancher Film hat inzwischen mehr Spieltiefe als World of Warcraft. Da Blizzard offenbar auch mehr auf die Kunden von Farmville schielt, als auf die von z.B. Eve Online wird sich das vermutlich auch nicht grundlegend ändern. Im Hoffnungen schüren war Blizzard schon immer erstklassig, im Hoffnungen erfüllen dann aber nicht mehr so sehr.


----------



## insertscarynamehere (6. September 2010)

ich verstehe momentan grad nicht, warum manche wieder mit "ololol du noob, ich hab immerhin ein RL und du nicht!!!!11" anfangen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ist es nicht jedem selbst überlassen wie er sein Leben gestaltet? Die einen gehn am We halt mal einen trinken oder ins Kino oder zur Freundin oder sonst wo hin, und die anderen eben nicht und gucken TV oder spielen WoW... macht doch nicht immer dieselben Fehler und behauptet das Leben der anderen bestens zu kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: ich persönlich finds gut, wenn das spielen wieder anspruchsvoller wird. Auch dem Argument, dass es viele sind die erst mit WotlK angefangen diejenigen sind die "rumheulen" kann ich mich nur schwer entziehen. Ich denke da noch mit Grausen an abendliche Zerschmetterte Hallen Hc Runs ohne CC....der Horror eines jeden Tanks damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (6. September 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> sorry du ich spiel kein WoW mehr aktiv rate mal warum, genau deswegen, ich kann dir aber sagen das ich in Poeta den A boss gelegt habe was um einiges schwerer sein wird.
> 
> Ich hab zwar noch auf 80 gespielt, aber als ich gesehen hab das man alles in Nax umbomben kann hab ich mir nur nach an die Stirn gefasst und bin gegangen,
> 
> ...



Naxxramas war das Lächerlichste, was man raidtechnisch mitbekommen hat, aber du laber ruhig weiter...du kennst den akt. Content nicht erlaubst dir aber so ein Scheiß?!


BWL war keine Wunderinstanz, allerhöchstens Horsemen war ein Wunderboss! Horsemen vergleiche ich pers. mit Mimiron 25 (ohne Nerf) und Arthas HC mit 20% im 10er Modus ...

Aber ich lass es...

MfG...


----------



## lexaone (6. September 2010)

Es war so klar...ewiges gewhine über zu einfachen Content / WOW im allgemeinen und jetzt weiter whinen weil zu schwer und so....typisch...ich freu mich weiterhin aufs Addon, egal wie schwer oder leicht das lvln von der Hand geht.


----------



## Phenyl19 (6. September 2010)

Ist doch jedesmal das gleiche...erst wird geheult das alles zu einfach ist => Blizz macht es nächstes mal schwerer => Mimimi Blizz das ist zu einfach => Blizz macht es leichter => und so weiter...


----------



## Nexilein (6. September 2010)

Es geht ja schon damit los, dass sich eigentlich keiner beschwert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus dem verlinkten Beitrag kann man eigentlich nur eines herauslesen:
Es wird wieder einen stärkeren Itemreset geben. Ob es schwerer oder leichter wird steht dabei noch vollkommen in den Sternen, denn das Equip das man in den Lvl 85 Gebieten tragen sollte ist teilweise noch nichtmal implementiert.


----------



## Cybereule (6. September 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Es geht ja schon damit los, dass sich eigentlich keiner beschwert hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch, 50% (+ -)der Community haben sich über den allg. Schwierigkeitsgrad beschwert. Nun wird er in allen Bereichen angehoben...


----------



## Ulkhor (6. September 2010)

na da freu ich mich doch gleich drauf, wenn ich endlich in die "schweren" gebiete komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber eines sollte doch allen klar sein:

balanced ist es, wenn sich alle gleich laut beschweren ... und das gilt auch für pve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikayne (6. September 2010)

Also ich spiele auch die Beta, allerdings nich von 80-85 sondern halt mit nem neuen char auf lvl1. 
Wie das in den Instanzen aussieht kann ich also nicht beurteilen, aber das leveln ist eindeutig anspruchsvoller geworden. Ich würde nich sagen schwerer, nur halt...anders...so seh ich das zumindest. und die die ich kenne und beta spielen meinen alle dass der schwierigkeitsgrad in den höheren instanzen richtig gut ist. Also versteh ich nicht wer bitte da gemeckert haben soll..


----------



## xerkxes (6. September 2010)

Mit Cataclysm wieder Classic-Atmosphäre ins Spiel zu bringen indem einfach die Umgebung auch mit Endgameequipment noch Fehler bestraft ist eine große Chance verlorene Söhe zurückzuholen. Ich kaufe Cataclysm sicher nicht, wenn es eine Kinderjause wie Wotlk wird aber ich bin ja nur ein kleines Minus auf einer riesigen Bilanz, wen interessiert das schon.

Erst wenn jemand, der in Wotlk aufgrund reiner dps als gut galt in Cataclysm aufgrund Bomberspielweise komplett versagt, bin ich zufrieden.

Blizzard, jetzt wo die ersten heulen packt noch ein wenig Anspruch drauf und wenn ihr meint es sei bereits zu schwer streut nochmal ein wenig Anspruch darüber. Ihr habt den Klassen seit Classic haufenweise Fähigkeiten mitgegeben, jetzt zwingt ihre Spieler dazu diese auf die Leiste zu ziehen und zu benutzen.


----------



## Rukosh (6. September 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Alle, die schreien "Zu schwer" spielen eh erst seit WotLK.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist der aktuelle schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig.
> Endlich wieder ein wenig anspruchsvoll, und musste auch merken, dass man in Inis nimmer einfach so Brain-AFK gehen kann ^^


Da hast du schon recht^^

*ich schreibe nur i-was zum Topic mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt an deiner Sig ...SCHEIßE JA , noch ein Cthulhu-Anhänger =) Hätte ehrlich gesagt niemals gedacht hier im Buffed Forum auf einen zu treffen ! Cthulhu fhtagn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

MfG
Rukosh^^


----------



## Nexilein (6. September 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Doch, 50% (+ -)der Community haben sich über den allg. Schwierigkeitsgrad beschwert. Nun wird er in allen Bereichen angehoben...



Ja, aber in dem Beitrag mit dem schönen Namen "[url="../wow/news/16450/WoW-Cataclysm-Beta-Tester-bemaengeln-zu-hohen-Schwierigkeitsgrad"]*WoW Cataclysm Beta: Tester bemängeln zu hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad*[/url]" steht nix sinnvolles zum Thema Schwierigkeitsgrad. Auch aus dem verlinkten Post kann man bei genauerer Betrachtung nichts über den Schwierigkeitsgrad herauslesen.


----------



## bloodstar (6. September 2010)

hmm angenommene Werte

100.000 machen Beta
500 haben keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse und den Möglichkeiten, bzw zocken indem sie den Kopf auf die Tastatur knallen.
Davon flamen dann 450 im Forum rum.

Dass die restlichen 999.500 komplett zufrieden sind mit der Schwierigkeit kriegt natürlich keiner mit, die haben ja keinen Grund sich zu melden!

Mein Rat: tut es trotzdem!


----------



## Yokoono12 (6. September 2010)

Es wurde aber auch von Seiten Blizzards gesagt das die Betatester noch nicht das entsprechende equipp und Stufe für dieses Gebiet haben, was also darauf schließen lässt das es doch nicht so schwer wird wie manche behaupten. Selbst wenn man heute BC levelt stirbt man öfter wenn man was unüberlebtes tut als in Nordend, so zumindest meine Erfahrungen. Ich finde es gut das man nicht mehr alles alleine machen kann, so muss man doch wieder mehr Teamplay betreiben was manchen den letzten Nerv rauben wird und andere aber dazu zwingt mal wieder über ihr verhalten Nachzudenken.

Ich glaube das solche querulanten die alles und jeden flamen wenn mal was nicht so rund läuft in Cata echt zu beißen haben, da wird der ein oder andere wohl des öfteren dem Ausschlusswahlverfahren zum Opfer fallen xD 

Ich hoffe wirklich sehr das mit dem neuen Addon die Spieler wieder dazu veranlasst werden klug zu spielen und nicht nur blind pullen, ae und fertig.


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. September 2010)

Wie ich das sehe?

"Mimimi, ich kann mit LvL 80 nicht in LvL 85-Gebieten Questen das ist doch unfair! Und mein Gear aus ICC 25 bringt mir nix mehr ich hasse Blizzard wuuuäääähh"


----------



## arynz0r (6. September 2010)

es wird ehh ziemlich schnell wieder alles generft...

ich finde allerdings, dass man das questen nicht zu "schwer" machen sollte...jemand der seinen ersten char aufs maxlevel bringt, sollte dabei keine allzgroßen probleme haben!

um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich das konzept von icc ziemlich gut...lk 25er hc ist der wohl schwerste boss den wow je gesehen hat - falls den jemand für easy hält bitte mal buff wegklicken und tryn kkthxbye -, aber das ende des contents ist auch für casuals erreichbar ...

nur die heros sind lächerlich...was aber auch kein wunder bei dem durchschnittlichen equipstand ist O.o


----------



## Orgoron (6. September 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Ja, aber in dem Beitrag mit dem schönen Namen "*WoW Cataclysm Beta: Tester bemängeln zu hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad*" steht nix sinnvolles zum Thema Schwierigkeitsgrad. Auch aus dem verlinkten Post kann man bei genauerer Betrachtung nichts über den Schwierigkeitsgrad herauslesen.



/sign 

auf buffed.de gibt es wohl immer mehr Artikel auf Bildzeitungsniveau und die Communitiy macht aus diesen Mücken dann bereitwillig Elefanten.

Ich kann aus dem Artikel nichts handfestes rauslesen wer sich im Forum in welchem masse worüber auch immer beschwert hat.


----------



## Orgoron (6. September 2010)

bloodstar schrieb:


> hmm angenommene Werte
> 
> 100.000 machen Beta
> 500 haben keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse und den Möglichkeiten, bzw zocken indem sie den Kopf auf die Tastatur knallen.
> ...



hmmm ??? ^^


----------



## Stormcaller (6. September 2010)

questen in WoW zu schwer lololol
ja ne is klar.


----------



## Killhoppas (6. September 2010)

Ich finde man sollte auch mit beifügen...das es ne "Beta" version ist...die halt noch überarbeitet wird etc

TBC und WOTLK war anfangs auch wahnsinnig schwer...selbst die Classic Beta war nich gerade ein Kindergarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Smeal (6. September 2010)

Mimimi wow zu leicht, mimimi wow zu schwer, mimimi zu mittlemäßig von der schwierigkeit, mimimi mimimi

Wenn die Idioten mit 83 in die 85 gebiete rennen und dann 50 mobs ziehen und sich wundern das man sie nicht easy wegbomben kann haben sie pech gehabt und sollen aufhören die etwas 
forderne Schwierigkeit zu zerstören.

MFG

PS: musste mal raus das reggt mich mega auf.


----------



## xerkxes (6. September 2010)

arynz0r schrieb:


> ich finde allerdings, dass man das questen nicht zu "schwer" machen sollte...jemand der seinen ersten char aufs maxlevel bringt, sollte dabei keine allzgroßen probleme haben!



Genau dadurch züchtet man Pfeifen heran, die sich seit Wotlk stark ausgebreitet haben. Ich glaube nicht, dass mir hier viele widersprechen.


----------



## Deepender (6. September 2010)

red schrieb:


> Wo liest man das er ein pro ist ? es gibt einen großen unterschied zwischen "casuals" und "pros"
> 
> Casual = spieler die nur ab und zu spielen.
> Pro  	=  spieler die einfach gut in diesem spiel sind.
> ...



MEEEEGA /sign! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja lassen wir kleinere sich über kommentare aufregen, weils im game n casual sind,
trotzdem bleibt meine meinung
casuals bannen!!!!!!!!

Ich selber, behaupte mich einfach mal als pro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wow release date angefangen, und nur 2klassen richtig auf 80, aber alle 2 top equip und top pvp , reicht doch oder?
naja n 80er dk, der aber nur da rum steht um erze zu farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/flame inc!


----------



## Sedalf (6. September 2010)

Die Leute haben sich bei der momentanen schwierigkeit (Baby-leicht) angewöhnt. Nun hat Blizz die schwierigkeit ein bisschen erhoben (leicht) und das ist für die Leute schon zu viel... Die Spieler sollen sich an das angewöhnen was Blizzard macht, wenn man die ganze Zeit rum motzen, sollen die einen MMORPG machen das für sie eine angenehme schwierigkeitgrad hat. Bei Classic Zeiten wurde nichts geflamet, und da war es viel schwerer, wette schwerer als Cata-Beta (errinere mich nicht mehr genau ^^ ). Sollen sich doch an die schwierigkeit gewöhnen!


----------



## Stormcaller (6. September 2010)

WOTLK war anfangs schwer???
Wo denn bitte, bei dem Hello Kitty Content.
BC anfangs war schwer ja, Vashj,Kaelthas vorm Nurf.
aber Wotlk lol


----------



## Kief (6. September 2010)

Blablabla, ja es ist alles viel zu schwer und niemand wird es jeeee mals auf Stufe 85 schaffen weil die Mobs alle Level ?? (Boss) sind und alle werden scheitern.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abwarten und Tee trinken.

Bitte schließt diesen Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andros-LL (6. September 2010)

Bin auch in der Beta mit einem Enhancer Shaman unterwegs. Und ja ich muss sagen, das die Mobs jetzt mal mehr aushalten kommt seit Wotlk komisch rüber. Ich meine in Wotlk kann man als Verstärker zu einem Nonelite Mob auf seinem Lv gehen, haut mit Sturmschlag einmal zu und der Mob ist (natürlich Gearabhängig) unter 20% Leben wenn nicht sogar schon besiegt. Gleichzeitig habe ich vll grademal 500 Lebenspunkte verloren weil der Gegner einmal zuschlagen konnte.

Im Gegenteil dazu ist es nun in der Beta, meiner Meinung nach, besser. Hier wurden die HP der Spieler sehr stark erhöht sodass größere Schadensbeträge von Mobs ertragbar sind. Hier muss ich für einen Mob mehr als nur Sturmschlag machen. Ich caste zum pullen einen Blitzschlag, werfe einen Erdschock oder Flammenschock hinterher und kümmere mich dann darum die Nahkampffähigkeiten zu benutzen. Jetzt brauch ich für einen Gegner nichtmehr nur < als 1sek, nein, jetzt brauch ich vll sogar mal > als 15sek. Und hochgerechnet auf die Kampfdauer verliere ich auch sehr viel mehr Leben da der Mob ebenfalls mehr aktionen nutzen kann.

Aber mein Gott, da kann ich mich nur bedanken das ich nun endlich mal die Vielzahl an Skills benutzen darf um einen Kampf erfolgreich zu bestehen und nicht nur durch die Gegend renne und einmal eine Taste drücken muss. Ja ich muss nach 2 Mobs vll mal einen Heilspruch zaubern weil einen die beiden Mobs zugesetzt haben. Aber das sowas als "Schwer" bezeichnet wird finde ich übertrieben.

Es ist nicht schwerer, es erfordert einfach das man sich etwas mehr Gedanken macht, das man mehrere Zauber kombiniert und nicht einfach 7-8 Mobs zusammenzieht, Magmatotem stellt und mit einer Feuernova sämtliche Gegner besiegt.

Zu dem Schwierigkeitsgrad in den Instanzen kann ich eigentlich nur sagen, die Bosse sind nicht anders wie bisher. Es gibt meistens einen Trick oder Kniff den man kennenlernen muss um den Kampf besser zu überstehen ansonsten ist es wie überall auch. Die Tanks bekommen ordentlich Schaden, während bisher in Wotlk in den Instanzen Tanks die Crit Immun waren eigentlich je nach Gegner bis zu 10sek aushalten konnten ohne wirklich Heilung zu benötigen verlieren sie in Cataclysm stetiger Lebenskraft und müssen verstärkt geheilt werden. 

CC in Instanzen ist Sinnvoll um sich den Instanzgang zu vereinfachen aber auch ohne CC alà "Du sheepst Ziel X jetzt bis der Kampf vorbei ist" lässt sich die Instanz überstehen. Am Anfang einen CC um sich mehr Übersicht zu verschaffen und dem Heiler etwas entgegen zukommen ist ausreichend so wird also niemand "gequält" nur ein Ziel zu kontrollieren.

Für Instanzen freue ich mich persönlich auf den Heroischen Modus. In Wotlk kann ich mit einem frisch 80 gewordenen Charakter sofort eine heroische Instanz absolvieren. Ob als Tank, Heiler oder DD. Auf 80 kommt man kostengünstig an blaue Items die man aus Berufen erhalten kann (Tankset - Schmied, Heilerset - Schneider, Lederer usw) wenn ich aber zurück denke wofür "HEROISCH" eigentlich steht dann ist das Ziel hier nicht erfüllt worden.

Heroisch war damals für Charakter die zumindest schonmal im T4 Content unterwegs waren. Die Tanks haben sehr schwer Schaden genommen sodass fast jede Gruppe gerne auf CC zurückgriff. Die Heiler mussten mehrfach nach einzelnden Gruppen erstmal wieder reggen.

In Wotlk kann man getrost die ganze Instanz ohne zu reggen überstehen. Mit meinem blau, grün ausgestatteten Priester konnte ich auch gut Heilen, Schattengeist und Hymne mit inbegriffen. Mechanar heroisch: Die Arkanwächter im zweiten Teil hauten so schwer zu das der Tank auch mit besserem Gear teilweise 70% Leben verloren hatte in kurzer Zeit. In Wotlk kann ein 200 Itemlevel Tank eigentlich ohne Probleme auch mal ohne Heiler eine Heroic Instanz tanken also zumindest zeitweilig ohne Heilung (wer kennt es nicht, randomgruppe, man hetzt durch die Instanz und der Heiler hat einen Disconnect... Wo man früher noch netterweise gewartet hatte wird dann eben heute ohne Heiler weitergemacht und das schlimme ist es klappt!)

Cataclysm finde ich einen guten Schritt in Richtung Schwierigkeitsgrad. Es ist nicht mehr so leicht das wesentliche Spielelemente irrelevant geworden sind, gleichzeitig ist es aber auch nicht so schwer das Neulinge ohne monatelanges sammeln an Spielkenntnis keine Chance hätten.

Cataclysm reduziert wieder das "Hack and Slay" feeling bei dem man in Wotlk einfach viel zu viele Gegner mit leichtigkeit ins Jenseits schicken konnte und holt wieder etwas mehr das "Taktische Element" das WoW langezeit besaß raus.

Statt 15 Mobs wegzubomben wird es dann wieder so sein, 3 Mobs taktisch zu beseitigen.

Jedem das seine, wer WoW als Wotlk-Leichtspielbasis kennengelernt hat wird hier einen Schwenk in eine unbekannte Richtung erleben.
Jeder der WoW als Classic/BC-Herausforderung kennengelernt hat wird hier sicher wieder Ecken und Kanten erkennen die er schon zu alten Zeiten gemocht hatte.


Abschließend von mir, es wird weder so schwer wie damals noch so leicht wie zur Zeit aber es wird für beide Seiten sicherlich nicht schlecht sondern eher interessant sein.


----------



## Braamséry (6. September 2010)

Ich hätt ja auch gern nen Beta-Key, aber wenn man, zur allgemeinen Hebung des Schwierigkeitsgrades, die normalso aus der Beta bannen müsste, wüäre mir das Recht.

Dann lieber die Pros von Paragon, Ensidia FTH & Co testen lassen. Die entdecken die Fehler und beschweren sich net wenns mal schwerer ist.

Und wenn man eben nur mob für mob machen kann, wo is da das prob? Ich finds gut. Kein Jump'n'Run wie jez.


----------



## Falwas (6. September 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> casuals aus der beta bannen!




Aber pronto!


----------



## bananenflipo (6. September 2010)

sind sie zu stark bist du zu schwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> casuals aus der beta bannen!



/sign 

wie haben die leute von blizzard nochmal gesagt sie wollen nicht immer auf die mimimis der casuals eingehen bin ja gespannt ob was draus wird..


----------



## Toxxical (6. September 2010)

Ich hoffe das die Schwierigkeit nicht wieder raus generft wird!


----------



## benwingert (6. September 2010)

also ich hab zwar zu classic nicht gespielt aber die "zu classic war alles schön schwer" leute solln mal dran denken dass es damals noch mehr/andere addons gab.
decursive erfordete keine zielauswahl sondern nur einen einzigen tastendruck und schon wurde das zeil mit der höchsten priorität decurst
clickheal funktionierte ähnlich wie healbot heute, nur gab es da den panikbutton der automatisch den stärksten heal auf das am meisten verwundete ziel castete
und zu guter letzt gab es für fast alle dds die das brauchen könnten 1 klick addons für dei rota, oder die spielweise war von grund auf eine 1 klick rota (vergelter)
der content war vllt equipfordernder, aber nicht schwerer zu spielen.
MfG


----------



## Kafka (6. September 2010)

Naja wenn man bedenkt das soziemlich Alle in der beta noch mit 80er Equipt rum rennen ist es doch klar, dass die 85er gebiete schwer sind oder?^^


----------



## bababuss (6. September 2010)

Wie alle wieder hier so tun, als wenn sie Wotlk zu leicht und scheiße gefunden haben.
Die meisten von euch kriegen doch nicht mal ICC Non-hero gebacken, also hdF, bitte.
Wozu soll es wieder so schwer wie zu Classiczeiten werden ?.
Da wurde doch auch rumgeheult, dass alles so lange dauert, ihr habt es bloß nie zu der Zeit gespielt, sondern tut nur so, weil ihr einfach lächerlich seid.
Ich mein', sich dadurch zu profilieren, dass man Classic gespielt hat, ohne, dass man es überhaupt hat ?.
Hmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Naguria (6. September 2010)

ich denke auch dass blizz es einfach so gestaltet hat, dass aoe nicht mehr das ganze leben eines wowspielers ausmachen...

aber war es nicht auch anfangs wotlk schwieriger? ich meine da als die tanks mit 30-35k HP in raids mitgenommen wurden und das nicht schon fast die vorraussetzung für ein DD war...

Ich spiele momentan gerade an einem twink und bin momentan in der wotlk anfangsrunde (lvl 68), aber da muss ich als "nichtgrotenschlechtequipter" aufpassen bei 2 mops nicht zu sterben. es stimmt, wenns nur einer ist liegt der in sekundenschnelle im staub, aber sobald ein zweiter oder dritter added wirds schon knifflig...



Was mich aber wirklich freuen würde ist, wenn die inis eine cc-wiederbelebung erhielten. glücklicherweise gibt es im lowlvl bereich ab und zu "schlechtequipte" gruppen, die cc sogar noch benützen, wenn man sie dazu auffordert.


----------



## madmurdock (6. September 2010)

Auf den Thread duerfen nur Leute antworten, die selbst Betaspieler sind. Alle andere koennen es gar nicht beurteilen und geben nur wieder ihre "Mimimimi, Wotl war zu leicht, alle verweichlicht - Suelze" ab.

Aber da die Betakeys eh an die daemlichsten der Daemlichen ausgeteilt wurde (wenn ich diverse Threads betrachte), macht auch das keinen Sinn. 

Ja was machen wir denn nun?


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (6. September 2010)

Abend Kollegen,

Es sieht doch so aus. Viele beschweren sich über das Thema Gearscore/Recount. Nun ist aber aktuell bei WoW dies einfach die effizienteste Methodik. Was will man denn in den heutigen HC's und in vielen WotLK Raids mit CC?! Das wäre einfach ein Faktor, der das Geschehen verlangsamt, und das will ja keiner. Also wird gebombt. Und da geht es natürlich AUSSCHLIEßLICH um Schaden. 
Folge?:
Mit Kataklysm kommt wieder Crowd Control und Movement ins Spiel. Ihr werdet sehen: Innerhalb von 2 Wochen nach erreichen der Maximalstufe schreit niemand mehr nach Dmg. Da heisst es dann im /2 wieder: "Suchen noch Schurken, Mage, Hunter und Priest für Raid XY." Es wird wieder nichts ohne Stun, Sheep, Icetrap und Shackle laufen. 
Ich finde das klasse! Weiter so Blizz! Meinentwegen noch schwerer!

So far,
Fr33


----------



## Cybereule (6. September 2010)

bababuss schrieb:


> Wie alle wieder hier so tun, als wenn sie Wotlk zu leicht und scheiße gefunden haben.
> Die meisten von euch kriegen doch nicht mal ICC Non-hero gebacken, also hdF, bitte.
> Wozu soll es wieder so schwer wie zu Classiczeiten werden ?.
> Da wurde doch auch rumgeheult, dass alles so lange dauert, ihr habt es bloß nie zu der Zeit gespielt, sondern tut nur so, weil ihr einfach lächerlich seid.
> ...


mimim meh is tah ulti pro roxxor and u ar some childish noobs!!!!l2p i played classic and you all entered in wrath of the ololol gimpcasualking...l2p!!!11


Woher willst du wissen, wer wann gespielt hat? Bis du es weisst...



> hdF, bitte.


----------



## Klos1 (6. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Was ist denn deiner Meinung 'Casual' ?
> 
> Obwohl, ne, lass es, hat eh keinen Zweck.....



Seiner Meinung nach sind halt alle Dauerzocker absolute Pro-Gamer und alle Gelegenheitsspieler Noobs. Wie er darauf kommt, weiß ich auch nicht. Klar, Übung macht den Meister. Aber lange nicht jeder Dauerzocker spielt besser als jemand, der nur gelegentlich zockt. Manche sind einfach von Natur aus recht fix und das merkt man dann auch gleich. Würden die dauerzocken, dann wären sie wahrscheinlich jemand, wo das Wort "Skill" endlich mal seine Daseinsberechtigung hätte.


----------



## xerkxes (6. September 2010)

benwingert schrieb:


> also ich hab zwar zu classic nicht gespielt aber die "zu classic war alles schön schwer" leute solln mal dran denken dass es damals noch mehr/andere addons gab.
> decursive erfordete keine zielauswahl sondern nur einen einzigen tastendruck und schon wurde das zeil mit der höchsten priorität decurst



Wurde aber noch in classic unterbunden...


----------



## Obsurd (6. September 2010)

ne ist überhaupt nicht zu schwer, finde es gut das das gebombe endlcih aufhört.

ich würde sagen es hat den schwierikeitsgrad zwischen classic und bc


----------



## BlizzLord (6. September 2010)

Man hier versammelt sich ja wieder die Elite der Vollidioten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*popcorn hol*

Übrigens es ist teils wirklich zu schwer.
Es gibt Gegner die schlagen für 3k Schaden zu(alle 1.5 Sek ca.) und machen NEBENBEI noch 3-6k Schaden mit ihren Zaubern.
Ausversehen 1 zuviel gepullt --> durchheilen und im schneckentempo den Gegner totkitzeln.
Hat man keine Heilzauber oder CDs am Start wars das zu 70%.

Schwerer als Wotlk gerne aber man darf es auch nicht übertreiben.

EDIT: Damit sind natürlich die nicht elite gegner AUßERHALB von Instanzen gemeint.


----------



## Cybereule (6. September 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Man hier versammelt sich ja wieder die Elite der Vollidioten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn du nicht mich meinst, würde ich dir ne Coke ausgeben, wenn ich bissel mitnaschen darf   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentoro (6. September 2010)

Ich lese hier dauernd Gebombe und CC...


Wenn man den Buffed Artikel mal liest, geht es aber eher um die Schwierigkeit ausserhalb der Instanzen.

Dort darf es mE auch mal nen kniffligeren Questmob geben, aber ich hätte keinen Bock nach jedem umgekloppten Mob, von denen ich vielleicht 25 Ohren brauche,
erst mal essen und trinken zu müssen.

Problem ist, dass die Benutzer hier, wie der Pawlow'sche Hund reagieren.

"zu schwierig" weckt gleich mal die Erinnerung an die harte, wilde Classic Zeit, die ja jeder hier seit der Betaphase mitgestaltet hat...


----------



## Manotis (6. September 2010)

Leute das ist eine Beta, das wird eh alles noch 1000 mal umgeschmissen bevor cata nicht auf den live servern ist und alle Spieler den neuen Content testen kann man dazu auch nichts vernünftiges sagen. Aber wenn man aus der level phase in die Raids kommt also nach einem Add on, so dass alle spieler recht low equipt sind erscheint alles recht schwer..


----------



## BlizzLord (6. September 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht mich meinst, würde ich dir ne Coke ausgeben, wenn ich bissel mitnaschen darf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Popcorn langsam zu sich hinzieh*
Neee... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (6. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> ok du "pro"...ich werde diesen Vorschlag mal vorbringen lassen. Soll ich gleichzeitig noch fragen lassen, ob Blizzard dir einen der "den casuals" weggenommen Beta-Zugang geben könnte, damit sie endlich mal profunde Kritik und Statements von einem Profi bekommen?



casual ^^


----------



## Cybereule (6. September 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> *Popcorn langsam zu sich hinzieh*
> Neee...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Glück hab ich immer Popcorn in Reserve, genau in der Sofaritze *mjam*    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die Cola kriegst du trotzdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentoro (6. September 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> EDIT: Damit sind natürlich die nicht elite gegner AUßERHALB von Instanzen gemeint.



Um die es geht!


----------



## zwergeromatiko (6. September 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich?!
Ich bin froh drüber.
Wenn es wirklich so sein wird, dann wird es viel mehr um Skill als um "bla bla 6k gs ich bin imba" gehen.
Und vielleicht verabschieden sich dann ein paar Leute aus der Community die so oder so schon wegen jeder kleinen Schwierigkeit Nerfs fordern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## BlizzLord (6. September 2010)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Um die es geht!



Sag ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nagut...
*Popcorn reich*
Mhh wir spammen zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm lecker Cola!


----------



## bababuss (6. September 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> mimim meh is tah ulti pro roxxor and u ar some childish noobs!!!!l2p i played classic and you all entered in wrath of the ololol gimpcasualking...l2p!!!11
> 
> 
> Woher willst du wissen, wer wann gespielt hat? Bis du es weisst...


Da dein Post sogar noch niveauloser als meiner war, bist du einer konstruktiven Antwort einfach nicht würdig.

Und dein erster Satz zeugt einfach nur davon, dass du den Sinn meines vorigen Postes nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## Derulu (6. September 2010)

FullMetalJacket schrieb:


> casual ^^



Yes, me is casual...denn ich spiele bei Gelegenheit...manchmal ist die Gelegenheit länger, machmal kürzer...aber immer nur gelegentlich...ergo wenn ich Zeit habe...beruflich...also pro(fessionell) und für mein Geld mach ich was anderes...oder habe ich die Wörter jetzt falsch verstanden...mein Dictionary stimmt mir eigentlich zu


----------



## Cybereule (6. September 2010)

bababuss schrieb:


> Da dein Post sogar noch niveauloser als meiner war, bist du einer konstruktiven Antwort einfach nicht würdig.
> 
> Und dein erster Satz zeugt einfach nur davon, dass du den Sinn meines vorigen Postes nicht verstanden hast.



Muss ich wirklich *sarkasmus/Ironie off* schreiben, oder reichen der "l33t-Sp43k", die Rechtschreibfehler und Abkürzungen dafür nicht aus?


Aber, es gab in deinen Post einen Sinn, außer ich hab Classic gespielt, ihr lügt und hab es nicht gespieltweil xy? Ich bin so toll und hab mehr Erfolg in WoW (Spiel!).

Mein Satz war vllt nicht ertragsreicher, aber garantiert nicht ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mjam* Popcorn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich schliesse mal aus, dass du Ironie whatever benutzt hast, da du so ernst drauf reagierst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nodoka (6. September 2010)

Oh man, LEUTE allen ernstes, das THEMA heißt "Cata zu schwer?"

und nicht Casuals ja oder nein...
oder
GS ja oder nein

und ich sage nochmals, so wie in meinem Post vor einigen Stunden
die Community sorgt mit ihrem Verhalten dafür, was aus dem Spiel wird.

95% aller Spieler sind Casuals...
Casuals sind nichts böses, Casuals sind Leute die RL haben, und nicht 24h vorm Bildschirm sitzen, Casuals sind sogar Leute, die nur abends zum Raid online kommen...

so back to Topic........... Cata zu schwer?

Nein, es ist nicht zu schwer es ist Super, endlich werden alle Spieler wieder gefordert, endlich müssen alle lernen ihren Char zu beherrschen, endlich bekommt man kein equip mehr hinterhergeworfen.. btw. es ist NUR ne BETA, das bedutet: heulen die leute rum, weil es ZU schwer ist, wird es einfacher.. und es werden viele rumheulen, weil sie ja kein blingbling lila equip für nöppes bekommen....
strengt euch doch mal an,für euer blingblign equip. so kann man sich wenigstens freuen was geleistet zu haben für ein wenig lila.


----------



## Amraam (6. September 2010)

hm..
Pro:
bischen schwieriger darfs schon werden..

Questen mit Wotlk und gebrechen/Dämo-hybrid ? 

CoA/Corr drauf (nein, kein UA, drauf obwohl in der leiste, kostet zuviel zeit), nächster mob -> 2dots -> nächster.


oder !gruppen! quests (5man lol), einfach soloen...


Gruppen-quests stärker machen, das diese nichtmehr solo zu schaffen sind -> fein

Gegner-stärke erhöhen, das "2dots drauf, vergessen" nichtmehr funst -> auch fein.



kontra:

jemand steigt komplett neu ein.

Grünes gear , evtl ein parr grüne questbelohnungen...

ein T10 hexer kann eigentlich das soloen, wozu man eigentlich eine 3spieler-grp aus grün/blauen braucht. 
(evtl sogar ne 5er grp) -> was machen dan die neulinge?


----------



## xerkxes (6. September 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> (evtl sogar ne 5er grp) -> was machen dan die neulinge?



Finger aus dem Arsch ziehen und beidhändig zocken, wenn es schief geht dazulernen und besser machen. Wenn alles nichts hilft andere Neulinge suchen, die vor dem gleichen Problem stehen.


----------



## Boddakiller (6. September 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Nein



Doch.


----------



## Zyfor (6. September 2010)

Ich persönlich habe vor ca 10 Monaten aufgehört WoW zu spielen, weil es mit zu langweilig und einfach war.

Also gilt für mich:
Je mehr Spieler rumweinen, dass alles viel zu schwer wird, desto eher fange ich wieder an zu zocken. Je anspruchsvoller, desto besser.

In dem Fall ausnahmsweiße (hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das mal sagen würde):
Weiter so, Blizz!


----------



## freudi990 (6. September 2010)

die sache ist die ich speiel selsbt in der beta und ja schattenhochland und uldum sind egientlich für 84 oder 85 ausgelegt und nciht für 83 
wenn man mal den sprung der werte von 81 auf 82 und von 82 auf 83 sieht man das das gewaltige sprünge sind 
bei mir waren es mit neuem equip ca 4k live und 4 k mana von 82 auf 83 und das bei nicht so guten equip 
also ich hatte in uldum nciht wirklich probleme (wenn es nciht imemr so buggen würde)


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. September 2010)

bababuss schrieb:


> Wie alle wieder hier so tun, als wenn sie Wotlk zu leicht und scheiße gefunden haben.
> Die meisten von euch kriegen doch nicht mal ICC Non-hero gebacken, also hdF, bitte.
> Wozu soll es wieder so schwer wie zu Classiczeiten werden ?.
> Da wurde doch auch rumgeheult, dass alles so lange dauert, ihr habt es bloß nie zu der Zeit gespielt, sondern tut nur so, weil ihr einfach lächerlich seid.
> ...



Was war denn in Classic sooo schwer bitte? Ein Jahr lang MC zu farmen bis man den Endboss sehen durfte? Monatelang Feuerresi farmen damit man MC gehen durfte? Nach BWL monatelang Schattenresi sowie Ruf farmen, damit man Naxx gehen durfte? Dass man monatelang Naturresi für AQ40 farmen musste? Ich schätze, du verwechselst schwer mit zeitaufwändig...


Schwer waren Instanzen wie UBRS, bei denen ein Fehler oft den Instanzreset oder den Wipe bedeutete. Und die wurden nicht generft.


----------



## Nexus.X (6. September 2010)

bababuss schrieb:


> Wie alle wieder hier so tun, als wenn sie Wotlk zu leicht und scheiße gefunden haben.
> *Die meisten von euch kriegen doch nicht mal ICC Non-hero gebacken, also hdF, bitte.
> *Wozu soll es wieder so schwer wie zu Classiczeiten werden ?.
> Da wurde doch auch rumgeheult, dass alles so lange dauert, ihr habt es bloß nie zu der Zeit gespielt, sondern tut nur so, weil ihr einfach lächerlich seid.
> ...


Und die "anderen meisten" haben immernoch nicht gelernt, dass WoW nicht nur aus Arthas 25er HM (Ohne Buff) besteht ... ganz davon abgesehn, dass Raids hier garnicht Thema sind ... aber das haben ja noch weniger mitbekommen ...

Wer hat da vorhin Cola verschenkt? Will auch eine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das Popcorn dürfts behalten.


----------



## xerkxes (6. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich schätze, du verwechselst schwer mit zeitaufwändig...



Und du verwechselst zeitaufwändig mit vorbereitet.

Und Ragnaros war ein T2-Boss in einer T1 Instanz, daher wars richtig, den erstmal unangreifbar zu machen bis die Leute Equip und damit auch Ruf bei den Hydraxianern hatten.


----------



## Rellston1 (6. September 2010)

Also ich habe nichts dagegen wenn es wieder Anspruchsvoller wird,
aber wahrscheinlich korrigiert Blizz das noch mit Patches ,damit sich dann wieder alle Beschweren es sei zu Leicht*grins*


----------



## LingLing85 (6. September 2010)

Voll belustigend - es läuft gerade mal die Beta und es wird Mimimi gemacht wegen dem Schwierigkeitsgrad ^.^


----------



## DanielDaro (6. September 2010)

also ich hoffe das es anspruchsvoller wird, es macht doch keinen spaß wenn alles viel zu leicht geht und wenn das jetzt wieder geändert wird nur weil irgendwer rumheult nur weil er mal n paar versuche braucht um einen grp-q zu erledigen, dann bekomm ich echt so nen hals...


----------



## bababuss (6. September 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Muss ich wirklich *sarkasmus/Ironie off* schreiben, oder reichen der "l33t-Sp43k", die Rechtschreibfehler und Abkürzungen dafür nicht aus?
> 
> 
> Aber, es gab in deinen Post einen Sinn, außer ich hab Classic gespielt, ihr lügt und hab es nicht gespieltweil xy? Ich bin so toll und hab mehr Erfolg in WoW (Spiel!).
> ...



Ich habe nie wirklich Classic gespielt, :O, wtf.
Mir war schon bewusst, dass dein erster Satz ironisch gemeint war, weshalb ich überhaupt geschrieben habe, dass du meinen Post nicht verstanden hast/ verstehst.

Und die anderen, die mich zitiert haben, so gut wie keiner mochte schweres Leveln, okay ?. 
Fast keiner, oder wer hat gerne zu der Zeit einen Priester hochgelevelt ?.
Ne.

Und ja, ich assoziiere zeitaufwändig mit schwer, ist schon richtig so.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Und du verwechselst zeitaufwändig mit vorbereitet.
> 
> Und Ragnaros war ein T2-Boss in einer T1 Instanz, daher wars richtig, den erstmal unangreifbar zu machen bis die Leute Equip und damit auch Ruf bei den Hydraxianern hatten.


Dann nenn es halt Vorbereitung. Ändert nichts daran, dass es immens zeitaufwändig war. 


Und Ragnaros bekam erst das T2, als BWL implementiert wurde.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (6. September 2010)

Währe schön wenn's auch wirklich schwerer wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hiiragi (6. September 2010)

Bin auch Beta Tester und kann nur sagen das es gut so ist und genau das bietet was fehlt, auch wenn es sicherlich anstregender ist als vorher aber OMG wir werden es überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (6. September 2010)

Die die sagen, dass es zu schwer sind, haben bestimmt alle mit Kiddy WotLK begonnen...
Die sinds einfach ned anders gewohnt ;/


----------



## AlphaChris (6. September 2010)

ich finde es sollte noch ein bisschen angepasst werden, habe mir in hyjal die mobs angeschaut, 30k life, mmh ok für jemanden der derzeit auf lv 80 ist kein problem, aber da das gebiet später mal ab lv 78 sein soll eher übertrieben.

ansonsten finde ich es gut wenn in inis wieder vermehrt cc fähigkeiten genutzt werden müssen, dafür hat man sie ja


----------



## TAYLAN (6. September 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> MEEEEGA /sign!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol Über sollche Leute wie dich lache ich mich immer tot. Mit BC oder Wolk angefangen WOW zu spielen und dann sagen sie wären Pro echt lustig.





Oegi schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> wie haben die leute von blizzard nochmal gesagt sie wollen nicht immer auf die mimimis der casuals eingehen bin ja gespannt ob was draus wird..



Mit Sicherheit werden sie auf casuals Spieler hören das mach nähmlich den größten Teil der Spieler aus. Es gibt mit Sicherheit mehr Casuals als Prospieler. Denn Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen das Geld verdienen möchte.

Wenn Blizzard es zu schwer macht werden ihnen die sogenannten Casualsspieler wegbleiben und somit wird Ihnen viel Geld flöten gehen. Denn nur von Pro Spielern kann Blizzard mit Sicherheit nicht genug Geld verdienen.

Ich schätze mal das die Ersten 3-4 Monaten wird es etwas schwerer werden. Danach wird sowieso wieder alles genervt um nicht zu viele Spieler zu verlieren.

Ich freu ich mich jetzt schon wenn die pro am rum heulen sind weil sie nach 3-4 Monaten nichts mehr zu tun haben.


----------



## Chrisjee (6. September 2010)

> Doch.


Nein.



> casuals bannen!!!!!!!!


nup



> lol Über sollche Leute wie dich lache ich mich immer tot. Mit BC oder Wolk angefangen WOW zu spielen und dann sagen sie wären Pro echt lustig.


/sign

Also ich denke das es so sein wird das man zwar Solo Quests alleine schaft aber man für Gruppen Quests auch wirklich 2-3 Leute braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde ich eigentlich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TAYLAN (6. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was war denn in Classic sooo schwer bitte? Ein Jahr lang MC zu farmen bis man den Endboss sehen durfte? Monatelang Feuerresi farmen damit man MC gehen durfte? Nach BWL monatelang Schattenresi sowie Ruf farmen, damit man Naxx gehen durfte? Dass man monatelang Naturresi für AQ40 farmen musste? Ich schätze, du verwechselst schwer mit zeitaufwändig...
> 
> 
> Schwer waren Instanzen wie UBRS, bei denen ein Fehler oft den Instanzreset oder den Wipe bedeutete. Und die wurden nicht generft.



Ohja das waren noch Zeiten wo man wirklich noch farmen gehen mußte. Sonst wurde man überhaupt nicht mitgenommen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (6. September 2010)

Auf Cata relaese warten?


----------



## lord just (6. September 2010)

man sollte beachten was das für leute sind die sich beschweren, das die beta zu schwer sein soll.

es sind alles leute die mit lvl83/84 jetzt in die neuen gebiete gehen mit equip was für lvl82/83 ausgelegt ist. das wäre vergleichbar als wenn man mit lvl76 und equip aus der drachenöde nach eiskrone gehen würde. das wäre dann auch etwas anspruchsvoller bzw. schwer.

das problem ist einfach das die letzten gebiete (die für lvl84/85 ausgelegt sind) eingeführt wurden und jetzt die leute mit zu niedrigen level und zu schlechtem equip da leveln wollen. viele instanzen hatten bisher noch garkeinen loot und viele quests haben auch noch kein equip gegeben und das equip an sich ist auch noch nicht endgültig gebalanced.

der schwierigkeitsgrad wird auf jeden fall angehoben, da die spielmechanik sich verändert und teilweise schwieriger wird (man muss noch besser mit seinen ressourcen umgehen) und man besonders in den instanzen merkt, dass man sich nichtmehr einfach durchbomben kann.

ich denke dass man einfach mal abwarten sollte bis blizzard auch bei den quests die belohnungen eingebaut hat und bis die leute endlich den ersten loot aus den instanzen haben und dann auch endlich das richtige level und das richtige equip für die zone haben. das es schwierig ist mit schlechtem equip und zu niedrigem level im endgebiet zu leveln sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## TAYLAN (6. September 2010)

lord schrieb:


> man sollte beachten was das für leute sind die sich beschweren, das die beta zu schwer sein soll.
> 
> es sind alles leute die mit lvl83/84 jetzt in die neuen gebiete gehen mit equip was für lvl82/83 ausgelegt ist. das wäre vergleichbar als wenn man mit lvl76 und equip aus der drachenöde nach eiskrone gehen würde. das wäre dann auch etwas anspruchsvoller bzw. schwer.
> 
> ...



Genau einfach Abwarten es kann und es wird sich noch viel ändern.


----------



## Männchen (6. September 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> casuals aus der beta bannen!



Wenn ein "Casual" die Beta intensiv spielen würde, wäre es kein "Casual" mehr ... das widerspricht sich nämlich!


----------



## Yinj (6. September 2010)

Also ich hoffe das der erhöhte schwierigkeitsgrad mir wieder denn spielspaß bringt, denn atm spiel ich nich weils fad, lw und teilweise zu easy ist. wenn cata draußen ist werde ich mich umhören und mal sehn wie es ist.


----------



## Zodttd (6. September 2010)

Ich bin kein Betatester aber ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das ich meine ausgedehnte WoW-Pause lebenslänglich verlängern werde, falls wieder nach den ersten "GIEF NERF OLOLOLOL"-Schreien alles generft wird.


----------



## ShinoXt (6. September 2010)

also alle die behaupten cata wär zu schwer!! die kennen dan wohl die classic zeiten überhaupt nicht geschweige  bc!!!


----------



## xerkxes (6. September 2010)

TAYLAN schrieb:


> Ohja das waren noch Zeiten wo man wirklich noch farmen gehen mußte. Sonst wurde man überhaupt nicht mitgenommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für ein Omelett braucht man ein Ei.


----------



## IkilledKenny (6. September 2010)

Erstmal an alle "Bann die [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Casuals" Rufer[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Es ist einfach mit full epic aus ICC zu rufen das alle "[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Casuals" gebannt werden sollten. Zu Classic hätte die hälfte der Leute hier wahrscheinlich nicht ein Epicteil gehabt. Ich persöhnlich hab so zum Ende von Classic angefangen, war ca. 2 Monate lang 60 und hatte genau 1! epic Teil. Heute ist man innerhalb von 1er Woche full Epic und ICC ready. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich würde mir wünschen das es so wird wie zu BC. Da haben sich die Leute auf den Content verteilt. Die frisch 80er sind erstmal Kara gegangen um sich Equip für Gruul und Maggi zu farmen. Dann hat man sich langsam in den Schlangenschrein und Berg Huyal gewagt. Die guten Leute waren in BT und die ultra "Pros" in Sunwell unterwegs. Man beachte aber das man wenn man irgendwann BT raiden wollte auch mit Kara anfangen musste. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Heute ist das anders. Durch die 3 ICC heros, das ganze Marken gedroppe und PDK ist es kein Problem mehr sich direkt für ICC zu equipen. Naxx und Uldu werden nur noch besucht um Erfolge abzustauben. Nix anderes. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dies kann doch auch nicht im Sinne der Entwickler sein das die "[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Casual" zwar den Endcontent sehen aber wenn sie vor einigen Monaten erst angefangen haben nie Naxx von innen betrachten. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]so long =)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]@Astrakiller [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bei deinem Sig: Deathwing mit einem weichen Radiergummi [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] (Fluss und Stärke runter setzten)[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] abradieren. Mit Zauberstab Tool die Sachen die beim Ausschneiden übrig geblieben sind entfernen. Ebene duplizieren, Weichzeichnungfilter auf ca 40% auf die "untere Ebene", "obere Ebene" auf ca 70% Durchscheinen stellen. Sieht dann besser aus.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]np ich helfe gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## TAYLAN (6. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Für ein Omelett braucht man ein Ei.



Eine sehr schlaue Antwort mit der keiner richtig was anfangen kann. Hauptsache mal einen Kommentar ablassen der überhaupt nicht passt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (6. September 2010)

/faceplant

Blizzard wird es sowieso nerfen...


----------



## xerkxes (6. September 2010)

TAYLAN schrieb:


> Eine sehr schlaue Antwort mit der keiner richtig was anfangen kann. Hauptsache mal einen Kommentar ablassen der überhaupt nicht passt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Spruch passt sehr gut oder brauchst du keine Eier um ein Omelett zu backen? Wer etwas haben wollte musste sich eben erstmal vorbereiten. Und Material für Tränke etc. hatte man auch damals schnell beisammen, noch schneller wenn man in einer starken Gemeinschaft war.


----------



## TAYLAN (6. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Der Spruch passt sehr gut oder brauchst du keine Eier um ein Omelett zu backen? Wer etwas haben wollte musste sich eben erstmal vorbereiten. Und Material für Tränke etc. hatte man auch damals schnell beisammen, noch schneller wenn man in einer starken Gemeinschaft war.



Entschuldige dann habe ich dein Kommentar falsch verstanden.


----------



## Laugoatse (6. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> /faceplant


lol'd.
@topic: is ja nich weiter verwunderlich dass jetz geheult wird, vorher haben die leute geheult die gut in dem game waren und für die alles zu leicht war. jetz heulen halt die die schlecht sind. man kanns nich allen recht machen.


----------



## blooooooody (6. September 2010)

Ich würde es sehr begrüssen diesen hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Dann kommen viele Spieler von ihrem hohem Ross runter.

aber man kennt BLIZZARD. Die Spieler heulen sich dann im Forum aus und 1-2 Wochen später wird der Schwierigkeits grad runter gesetzt. War ja bei LK das glecihe als alle herum gehuelt hatten "Ich schaffe es nicht auf 80 *heul heul*" oder "ich bin casual spieler und muss viel zu viel EP farmen bis ich 80 bin *babygeheul*" Blizzard ging drauf ein und BUMM EP farmen wurden weniger -.-'

Yay, ich liebe NOOBFILTER's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (6. September 2010)

TAYLAN schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard es zu schwer macht werden ihnen die sogenannten Casualsspieler wegbleiben und somit wird Ihnen viel Geld flöten gehen. Denn nur von Pro Spielern kann Blizzard mit Sicherheit nicht genug Geld verdienen.


Die Aussage ist so schwammig, wie die gelbe Müslipackung im Fernsehn, welche die Jugendgeneration zurzeit verblödet.

Der Mensch in seinem durchschnittlichen Verhaltensmuster ist ein Gewohnheits- und Massentier, dass überall mitzieht, wo die Gruppe in der er sich verkriechen kann groß genug ist ...

Heißt auf WoW bezogen: 
Blizzard muss nur einmal ihren Vorsatz an Schwierigkeit durchhalten und nach spätestens 3 Monaten hört man nurnoch vereinzelte Laute von dauermaulenden Leuten ... der Rest akzeptiert es einfach.
Nur sollten sie damit bald mal anfangen ... 

PS: Wo bleibt meine Cola? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bröselmonster (6. September 2010)

Wenn Cata einen nicht wird, dann ist es zu schwer.
Es wird ungewohnt besonders für die neueren Spieler die nur Wotlk kennen. 

Klar gibt es die unteren 10 Prozent die sowieso nix peilen und das mit dem CC setzten und gezielt killen, 
effizient healen und richtig tanken nicht hinbekommen werden wenn das Niveau angehoben wird. 
Allerdings will ich hierzu ehrlich sein und sagen, es tut mir nicht leid um die Leute die sich momentan stupide Equip farmen, 
hirnlos rumbomben und sich dabei einen von der Palme wedeln, weil sie mehr GS als jeder andere im Raid haben.

Ich gehe allerdings davon aus das der Rest es hinbekommt die CC´s aus dem Zauberbuch auf die Leiste zu ziehen,
die Aoe Zauber nur in tatsächlichen Aoe Gruppen anzuwenden, das Ziel des Tanks anzugreifen und Zauber zu unterbrechen.
Ein paar werden sich daran gewöhnen müssen, ein paar werden eventuell ihre Skillung bzw Rotation demnach ändern,
doch ich denke sie werden damit umgehen können und es wird auch ihnen mehr Spaß als vorher machen.

Der Mensch wächst an seinen Herausforderungen und Spieler sind auch nur Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (6. September 2010)

Ich hoffe erwartungsvoll auf eine Rückkehr von Gruppenleveling, CC in Instanzen und Bossen, die auch im Normalmode herausfordernd sind.


----------



## NarYethz (6. September 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Stellt euch vor ihr habt ne quest "Kill 30 gegner" und du brauchs 2 mins pro gegner. Das Frustiert.



classic hast du nich gespielt wa?
ich erinnere mich noch genau, wie ich ca 3Monate für 1 lvl58er Epic Robe gefarmt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zum topic:
ich finds gut, wenn es bissl schwerer is, aber ich finde, es sollte so bleiben, dass man 2Mobs schon noch schafft oder die klassen, die nicht beide schaffen können dann eben den CC haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es is oftmals viel fingerspitzengefühl gefragt, wenn man in manchen gebieten nen Mob alleine pullen will (erinnere mich da dunkel an die dörfer/städte in den östl. pestländern^^

gruß

PS: nein, bin kein beta-spieler


----------



## Chillers (6. September 2010)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Ich hoffe erwartungsvoll auf eine Rückkehr von Gruppenleveling, CC in Instanzen und Bossen, die auch im Normalmode herausfordernd sind.



Ich auch! Ich auch! In der Gruppe leveln, die sich spontan findet, hat was. Palimpalim.


----------



## TheWitchHunterGuy (6. September 2010)

ich finds nicht gut das es genervt wird 
ich finde dieser schwierigkeitsgrat ist genau das richtige dadurch wird man mehr oder weniger gezwungen eine gruppe zu machen und dadurch wird das soziale leben ingame gestärkt


----------



## Varitu (6. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich hoffe wie viele anderer das der Schwierigkeitsgrad in Cata deutlich anzieht und *das beherrschen der eigenen Klasse wieder was wert ist.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorbei die Zeiten wo man selbst 5er Eiskronenquests alleine macht, Epics nachgeschmissen bekommt ohne Ende und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen die Raidbosse "Movementfehler" ohne Ende verzeihen.

Zu BC Zeiten war es noch was besonderes sich Epics zu erarbeiten, normale 5er Inis waren in Hero immer noch eine Herausforderung, ohne Ahnung von der eigenen Klasse lief da nicht viel (z.B. ZH Hero, FdS Inis).



Gruß Varitu (Casualplayer im Highcontent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## pvenohr (6. September 2010)

TheWitchHunterGuy schrieb:


> ich finds nicht gut das es genervt wird
> ich finde dieser schwierigkeitsgrat ist genau das richtige dadurch wird man mehr oder weniger gezwungen eine gruppe zu machen und dadurch wird das soziale leben ingame gestärkt



Es ist noch gar nichts veröffentlicht worden und wenn der Schwierigkeitsgrad noch sinken wird bevor der Prepatch erscheint dann ist dem halt so. Dem Rest stimme ich allerdings vollstens zu und ich persönlich hoffe das es auch so knackig bleibt wie berichtet wird.

Zu der ganzen Diskussion fällt mir im Grunde nur eines ein:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ogWp6BPH3Y


----------



## Datteldurst (6. September 2010)

Ich finde das Spiel sollte schwieriger werden, da es jetzt schon zu leicht ist.


----------



## kjoo (6. September 2010)

man sollte nur unterscheiden, die beta tester ( ich auch ) sind der meinung das der schwierigkeits anstieg sehr gut ist nur der allg balance zwischen life und schaden stimmt noch nicht, das einzige problem teilweise ist das man nach 1 mop reggen muss was sehr den spielspass vermindert


----------



## pvenohr (6. September 2010)

Soweit ich weiss wird am Verhältnis Level/Lebenspunkte immer noch gearbeitet. Das kann sich während der Beta immer noch nach oben oder unten bewegen.


----------



## Cata kenner (6. September 2010)

Also ich spiele schon lange jetzt die Beta und finde es ziemlich schwer denn die Fiecher machen sehr viel schaden und haben 35k hp also ich hoffe das der schwierigkeitsgrad veringert wird


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (6. September 2010)

Ist doch ganz klarer Fall davon, dass die Meinung Einzelner auf die ganze Masse gewältzt wird.
Wenn 1% der Comunity die Foren flammt weil WotLK zu leicht war, dann wird diese Meinung vermehrt von der Comunity gelesen. Die Leute, die finden, dass die Schwierigkeit angemessen ist melden sich hier nicht zu Wort oder habt ihr schon mal nen Treath gelesen mit dem Thema "Ich finde WotLK ist weder zu schwer, noch zu leicht. Mach weiter so Blizz" ? Also ich nicht.
Wenn Blizz jetzt den Schwierigkeitsgrad anhebt melden sich genau diese Leute zu Wort und die früheren Flamer die ihren Willen bekommen haben sind ruhig genauso wie ich noch nichts gelesen hab von "Ich mal hier mal nen Sammelthema auf um mich zu bedanken, dass Blizz den Schwierigkeitsgrad angehoben hat. Tolle Sache Leute 2 Daumen hoch".


----------



## feronius (6. September 2010)

Ist doch nur ne Beta, die kann man doch noch nicht mit dem fertigen Ergebnis vergleichen.


----------



## DaScAn (6. September 2010)

Und da geht es schon los.
Noch nicht einmal Veröffentlicht und nicht einmal in Griffweite ist das Addon und es wird schon rumgeheult.
Die sollen es so schwer lassen wie es ist.
Ich will endlich wieder herausforderungen sehen -.-

Ich wünsche mir das ein bißchen Classic wieder einzug hält.
Dazu gehört vor allem. CC und ein angemessener Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Freelancer (6. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Erstmal an alle "Bann die [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Casuals" Rufer[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Es ist einfach mit full epic aus ICC zu rufen das alle "[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Casuals" gebannt werden sollten. Zu Classic hätte die hälfte der Leute hier wahrscheinlich nicht ein Epicteil gehabt. Ich persöhnlich hab so zum Ende von Classic angefangen, war ca. 2 Monate lang 60 und hatte genau 1! epic Teil. Heute ist man innerhalb von 1er Woche full Epic und ICC ready. [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich würde mir wünschen das es so wird wie zu BC. Da haben sich die Leute auf den Content verteilt. Die frisch 80er sind erstmal Kara gegangen um sich Equip für Gruul und Maggi zu farmen. Dann hat man sich langsam in den Schlangenschrein und Berg Huyal gewagt. Die guten Leute waren in BT und die ultra "Pros" in Sunwell unterwegs. Man beachte aber das man wenn man irgendwann BT raiden wollte auch mit Kara anfangen musste. [/font]
> ...



Das kann man unterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich fand es auch besser das man sich die Ausrüstung erst mal schritt für schritt erarbeiten musste und so 5er Instanzen wo bessere Sachen droppen wie in Raidinstanzen finde ich mal völlig daneben es muss halt auch eine klare reinfolge geben in einem Spiel in anderen spielen fange ich eine Kampagne ja auch nicht beim letzten Kapitel an so wie es jetzt in wow möglich ist 






http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=812


----------



## Annovella (6. September 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Also ich finde es witzig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Leider. Wie immer.

Jaja, wie immer: Start eines AddOns/Raids: Community: "OLOLOL TOOO HARD FOR US! PLS NERF!! NEED MORE EPICXXSEH FOR FREEEEE"
Nach einiges Nerfs: Community: "OLOLOL TOO EASY CMON BLIZZ WTFZZZZ BUFF RAIDS EVERY NUB HAVE THE SAME GEAR LIKE ME!!1"

...


----------



## Nexilein (6. September 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Leider. Wie immer.
> 
> Jaja, wie immer: Start eines AddOns/Raids: Community: "OLOLOL TOOO HARD FOR US! PLS NERF!! NEED MORE EPICXXSEH FOR FREEEEE"
> Nach einiges Nerfs: Community: "OLOLOL TOO EASY CMON BLIZZ WTFZZZZ BUFF RAIDS EVERY NUB HAVE THE SAME GEAR LIKE ME!!1"
> ...



Wobei das eigentlich garnicht so schlimm ist. Bei Classic und BC hat sich eigentlich keiner über Nerfs die nach und nach kamen aufgeregt.

Und mal ehrlich:
Wenn eine Instanz nach Wochen oder Monaten einbisschen entschärft wird, dann sollten sie die Leute die über Nerfs heulen eigentlich doch schon gecleart haben, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flowersun (6. September 2010)

Ich bin erst mit Ende BC/Anfang Wotlk eingestiegen, daher weis ich wirklich nicht wie es mit CC aussah...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dennoch stelle ich es mir sehr interessant vor. Hoffentlich kommt wirklich was mit CC in Cata... also ich mein so richtig richtig.. so richtig richtig richtig CC! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich liebe mein hübsches Schäfchen und meine süße Gedankenkontrolle.... nur kommen sie halt selten zum Einsatz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (7. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht. Ich will endlich wieder ein wenig Anspruch im Spiel.
> 
> Die ganzen Flamekinder können ja Hello Kitty Online spielen gehen, wenn ihnen CC zu anstrengend ist oder ihnen eine Inni mit 45min+ zu lange dauert.



ich will das es so bleibt wie es jetzt is. ich hab zu classic zeiten schon gespielt und es war ja wohl einfach der horror mit den inzen. es gibt auch leute die haben keine lust stundenlang an ner inze zu hocken. das können sie ja meinetwegen in den großen raids so belassen. und großen taktischen anspruch möcht in in den 5er inzen auch nicht haben. da will ich einfach reingehen, bißl was kleinhacken, paar bosse legen und vll was schönes abgreifen...aber nicht an der ersten mobgruppe wipen, nur weil man aus versehen add gezogen hat etc...echt kein bedarf mehr auf so ne scheisse wie damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juna. (7. September 2010)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ich will das es so bleibt wie es jetzt is. ich hab zu classic zeiten schon gespielt und es war ja wohl einfach der horror mit den inzen. es gibt auch leute die haben keine lust stundenlang an ner inze zu hocken. das können sie ja meinetwegen in den großen raids so belassen. und großen taktischen anspruch möcht in in den 5er inzen auch nicht haben. da will ich einfach reingehen, bißl was kleinhacken, paar bosse legen und vll was schönes abgreifen...aber nicht an der ersten mobgruppe wipen, nur weil man aus versehen add gezogen hat etc...echt kein bedarf mehr auf so ne scheisse wie damals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Wie wärs,wenn Du DiabloII daddeln würdest?Da kannst du jahrelang rumschnetzeln und du findest immer bessere Sachen zum abgreifen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SheepHappens (7. September 2010)

Naja die meisten hatten sich beschwert das die High End Gebiete zu schwer seien, wobei das End Cap (85) noch nicht einmal freigeschaltet war. Wäre ja auch unlogisch diese mit 83 problemlos bewältigen zu können. Steht sogar extra in der Meldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (7. September 2010)

Skymek schrieb:


> so siehts aus. Müssen sie halt mal zu 2t questen, das mal ordentlich verwöhntes Nordend Pack, was da rumheult



aber hallo..die wotlk-generation, die nach einem wipe in den alten inis sofort leaved oder in icc nach einem wipe erst mal dicke fehleranalyse bei den anderen macht ohne dabei jemals in betracht zu ziehen, dass er oder sie vllt auch nicht grad fehlerfrei rumrennt.
ich fänds sehr nice wenn cata wieder schön knackig wird- mit cc und andren lustigen, mit wotlk nutzlosgewordenen dingen...

wer jetzt rumjammert "wotlk-generation?! ihr möchtegern-pros![insert random mimimi]" hätten zu bc oder classic was spielen sollen. oder sollten sich heut mal was hochspielen und sich mal ganz genau das verhalten der anderen spieler in den low inis anschaun- DAS ist die wotlk-generation in reinform: ae, ae, aggrro, wipe, flame, leave...


----------



## Deadwool (7. September 2010)

Vergesst es. Cata wird nie und nimmer schwerer als WotLK. 
Das ist bloss ein Werbetrick von Blizzard um anspruchsvollere Spieler zur Rückkehr zu bewegen, bzw davon abzuhalten AION zu zocken das zufällig zum fast genau selben Zeitpunkt wie die News mit einem attraktiven Content Patch daherkommt.


----------



## yxcfre (7. September 2010)

Da ich einen Beta Zugang habe mal meine Meinung:
Es ist definitiv schwerer als die woltk Gebiete, aber auch nicht zu schwer ich fand es richtig lustig durch uldum und co zu questen. Die ganzen Flamer die schreien es wäre zu schwer sind nur von woltk verwöhnt worden-.-
Ich hoffe doch inständg das es blizz bei dem Schwierigkeitsgrad belässt.


----------



## teroa (7. September 2010)

es ist gut so wie es aktuell ist in der beta....nicht zu leicht und nicht zu schwer ..
eventuell sind die heuler die die denken das se mit t 10 bis lv 85 durchruschen könn.und sich wundern warum die mobs plötzlich fast 100000 hp haben^^...


----------



## Hufenbart (7. September 2010)

Ich würde es eben schade finden, dass sie es wieder nerfen würden, weil einige meinen, es müssten ihnen alles auf einem Silbertablett serviert werden. WOW soll ein Multiplayer-Online-Spiel sein, wo man neue Herausforderungen sucht, wo Zusammenspiel sehr wichtig ist, wo soziale Kontakte geknüpft werden. Da finde ich es richtig, dass sie den Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder etwas anheben.
Das Wort Mulitplayer sagt doch schon alles: man muß die neuen Herausforderungen GEMEINSAM meistern. Wieso muß es denn dieser Ein-Mann-Held sein, der sämtliche Gegnern gleichzeitig den Gar ausmacht?
Ich will WOW wieder erleben, wo jeder sich auf den anderen verlassen kann, wo man seine Fähigkeiten mit Bedacht benutzen sollte, wo ein kleiner Fehler schon große Folgen haben kann....ich will vor einem Gegner stehen, der mir Furcht bereitet und nicht einfach billig umzuklatschen ist! Ich vermisse einfach das Gefühl, dass Quests eine Herausforderungen bieten, dass man Inis zusammen meistert, sei es durch das Absprechen einer "Taktik" bei der nächsten Trash-Gruppe oder sich einfach nur nett "unterhält" oder eben eine Welt erkundet, die mich mitreißt! Der Dungeon-Finder beispielsweise hat da einiges kaputt gemacht! Ein Bekannter von mir wusste nicht einmal, wo Stratholme oder Azjol-Nerub genau liegen...traurig aber wahr! Die Zeit wird zeigen, ob Cataclysm wieder in die richtige Richtung gehen wird! Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt und wieder mit von der Partie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destructix (7. September 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> casuals aus der beta bannen!






Skymek schrieb:


> Deine Antwort zu ersteren:
> so siehts aus. Müssen sie halt mal zu 2t questen, das mal ordentlich verwöhntes Nordend Pack, was da rumheult



Solche Spacken liebe ich ja....

Blizzard hat in WotLk die Hero Instanzen nicht für Casual angepasst. Ich kenn nur (Möchtegern.-)Profis aus Raidgilden (mit Hardmodes) die gogogo Schreien und rumheulen wenn eine Instanz länger als 15 Minuten dauert... bloss schnell die 2 Frostmarken und jeden Flamen der nicht 5k+ Dps fährt. Deshalb wurden von Blizzard Trashpacks entfernt. Hauptsache alles wegbomben was nicht am Tank steht... Casuals hab ich bis jetzt daran erkannt das sie Spass haben und bei weitem vernünftiger Spielen. Gerade diese Ich-bin-ja-so-toll-Spieler haben vom Markensystem am meisten profitiert, weil diese gleich reingestürmt sind in die Heros und Marken gefarmt haben für ihren Raid.

Das Mimimi kommt von den Profis, weil ihnen das Leveln somit zu lange dauert.... lieber gleich Instant 85 und Endcontent sehen. Das sind die Spinner die nicht mal CC in der Leiste haben.

Wenn man also keine Ahnung hat... einfach mal die Fresse halten.


----------



## msdos83 (7. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies 

Mal was zu mir ich spiele seit 1nem Jahr.
Inzwischen denke ich das ich recht gut bin in dem was ich mache, 
und ich kann auch mit meiner Lasereule umgehn. 
Nun habe ich seit iniger zeit nen Betakey und wie jeder habe ich mich gefreut das ich zu den auserwählten zähle (auch wenns nur zufall war).
Als ich dan zum ersten mal Beta spielte, fand ich es recht einfach dachte schon es wird wieder nur gebombe, 
Inzwischen hat Blizz das ja geändert und ich finde es gut, 
es ist auch als Durchschnittsspieler schafbar.
Auserdem wenn ich richtig gelesen hab hat da einer von Bliz gesagt das der Schwierigkeitsgrad für level 85 gemacht ist,
also wartet einfach bis ihr alle 85 seit annehmbare Ausrüstung habt und beurteilt dan nochmal alles.


----------



## myadictivo (7. September 2010)

Juna. schrieb:


> Wie wärs,wenn Du DiabloII daddeln würdest?Da kannst du jahrelang rumschnetzeln und du findest immer bessere Sachen zum abgreifen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



d2 hab ich bis zum erbrechen gespielt und sogar in letzter zeit noch und ich warte sehnsüchtig auf d3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich hab halt keine lust mehr auf so classic krempel. damals ist man in ragefire schon gewiped wenn man nicht aufgepaßt hat oder hat stundenlang für scholomance gebraucht.
tut mir leid das ich "casual" bin, aber ich find kurze instanzen passen besser zu meinem spiele-verhalten (wobei ne halbe stunde darfs schon gehen)... großartig taktik möchte ich aber nicht, da ich a)nicht bock hab im ts rumzugammeln b)nicht in ner gilde spiele c) immer in random gruppen unterwegs bin d)es nicht sein kann, dass man dann bestimmte inzen nicht schafft, nur weil ein bestimmter char nicht dabei ist usw usf..

wie gesagt, endcontent kann ja gerne ultra-brutal-schieß-mich-tot-nur-für-pseudo-pros sein..als noob hab ich auch das recht unterhalten zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteSeb (7. September 2010)

Nodoka schrieb:


> und mal ganz im Ernst, ich persönlich habe manchmal das gefühl das manch ein "Casual" gamer seinen Char besser spielen kann(da er sich beim leveln länger mit diesen beschäftigt hat) als irgend ein "möchtegern ultra-pro" der seinen Char in 1 1/2 Wochen auf 80 gezogen hat... zumal wenn ich mir die gruppen auf dem Cata-PTR so ansehe, da sind ungeduldige Tanks bei, die haben 277er ICC equip bis zum anschlag,und denken sie können durch die Instanzen rushen(und verlassen nach dem 1 Wipe die Grp.), und dann gibt es die Sorte von Tanks, die 232er Equip haben aber dafür aber mit bedacht an jede Gruppe gehen(und erst nach dem Ableben des endbosses die Grp. verlassen)



Das is doch mal ein Wort.



Aber wisst ihr, was ich schlimm finde?
Hier zerfleischen sich über 11 Seiten mal wieder alle in gewohnter Manier.
Und irgendwie... ja, irgendwie denke ich dabei grad an Sarrazin... hmmm


----------



## Shitting_Bull (7. September 2010)

myadictivo schrieb:


> wie gesagt, endcontent kann ja gerne ultra-brutal-schieß-mich-tot-nur-für-pseudo-pros sein..als noob hab ich auch das recht unterhalten zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was auch Dein ,mein, jedem sein gutes Recht ist.

Ich persönlich würde mir auch einen guten Mix aus früher und heute wünschen.
Spiele nun auch schon seit Release, und ALLES war defintiv nicht besser.
Aber es ist ja leider so typisch , dies ständige rumnörgeln und andere niedermachen..
Eigentlich schade.......


----------



## Ehnoah (7. September 2010)

Butze666 schrieb:


> !



Dafür!


----------



## Legend of Doom (7. September 2010)

Ich finde es sehr gut das Blizz wieder zum Classic mode zurück geht .Endlich wird man mal wieder gefordert (sprich CC und so).Ich denke das man 70%dr jetzigen wowler in die tonne kloppen kann.Nach dem Motto Sheep? wasn das? ich hab epic an reicht das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Sie sollen es auf dem jetzigen stand lassen und die kack free epics ausm game nehmen


----------



## nrg (7. September 2010)

Shitting_Bull schrieb:


> Was auch Dein ,mein, jedem sein gutes Recht ist.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde mir auch einen guten Mix aus früher und heute wünschen.
> Spiele nun auch schon seit Release, und ALLES war defintiv nicht besser.
> ...




Word Bruder Word....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinem ersten 60er bestand der Endcontent damals aus Strath 10er, Scholo 10er und UBRS 15er. Da gab es noch keine Raids. Es war definitiv nicht alles besser, einiges war massiv schlechter und das will ich definitiv nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## VILOGITY (7. September 2010)

Magazad schrieb:


> Yes Show your Move !!!
> 
> 
> Zum Thema ich bin Causal gamer aber so macht mir das spiel aber auch spass und die schwierigkeit.....Liegt genau richtig im moment . Man muss wieder überlegen wie man die Trash grps angeht im CC und sowas also im moment hat Blizzard was die Schwierigkeit angeht gut angesetzt ich hoffe es bleibt so drinne man soll sich lieber auf die bugs konzentrieren und die ausmerzen.



Richtig ;-)
Ausserdem sieht es ja sowieso ganz anders aus wenn man dann mal 85 ist und auch das passende Equip hat, genau wie es einige hier schon geschrieben haben.
Und das die AOE Fraktion ein Problem bekommen wird wenn sie genau so hirnlos weiter spielen konnte man ja auch schon überall vorher lesen.

Ich frage mich was die Dumnapen eigentlich machen wenn sie ne Mikrowelle mit vielen Funktionen kaufen und man sich damit befassen muss und die OMG Bedienungsanleitung
lesen muss.
An den Hersteller einen mit Tränen aufgeweichten Brief schreiben das alles so schwer ist und man möge es doch bitte ändern ?!


----------



## Littletall (7. September 2010)

Habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, nur kurz meine Meinung zum Anfangspost.

Früher wars doch völlig normal, dass man sich einen Questpartner sucht. 2006 bin ich mit Level 15-Priester statt Schattenskillung niemals alleine losgegangen, weil 2 Mobs auf einmal fast schon unmöglich waren. Die Heilungen kosteten zuviel Mana, das Schild hatte 30 Sekunden, bis man es wieder casten durfte. Aber ich hatte als Priester auch kein Problem, einen Questpartner zu finden. Bis Level 40 hab ich immer jemanden gehabt, mit dem ich questen konnte.

Also, die Leute, die es zu schwer finden, sollte einfach mal den schönen allgemeinen Chat nutzen und den guten, alten Spruch: "Suche Questpartner für Zone soundso" sagen, da findet sich bestimmt jemand, der es ebenfalls zu happig findet.

Übrigens, meine schönste Quest stammt immer noch aus Classic-Zeiten:

Jintha'Alor..die Trolle waren damals Eliten, alle. Und standen teilweise in 5er-Gruppen rum. Ich und mein Freund, beide Level 50, Jäger und Magier. Haben Sheep, Eisfalle, Pet benutzt. Hab bestimmt nach jeder Gruppe mein Pet wiederbelebt oder mit 10 % HP gereggt. Wir haben es trotzdem zu zweit bis nach oben geschafft. Das hat bestimmt zwei Stunden gedauert (ganz zu schweigen von den Hordlergruppen, die uns manchmal geklatscht haben), aber es war echt cool gewesen und man musste den Charakter richtig beherrschen, sonst hätten wir das nie geschafft.

Sowas fehlt mir.


----------



## WhiteSeb (7. September 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> <br />Richtig ;-)Ausserdem sieht es ja sowieso ganz anders aus wenn man dann mal 85 ist und auch das passende Equip hat, genau wie es einige hier schon geschrieben haben.
> Und das die AOE Fraktion ein Problem bekommen wird wenn sie genau so hirnlos weiter spielen konnte man ja auch schon überall vorher lesen.
> 
> Ich frage mich was die Dumnapen eigentlich machen wenn sie ne Mikrowelle mit vielen Funktionen kaufen und man sich damit befassen muss und die OMG Bedienungsanleitung
> ...




Jaa, ich als AOE´ler bekomm n Problem...
Ich kann meine Mitspieler nichtmerh mit Sternenregen und Hurricane nerven ;P


----------



## Rolandos (7. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Nach der Newsmeldung bei Buffed und zwar genau hier Klick mich , heißt es das sich viele Beta Tester über den hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad beschweren.[font="arial, helvetica"]...
> [/font]



Na und! Wen interessiert das?

1. Ist es die Beta
2. Gibt es sicherlich noch nicht alle Items
3. Wem es zu schwer ist kann ja aufhören.
4. Wird es mit Sicherheit noch genervt, weil sonst Umsatzeinbußen zu befürchten sind.
5. Erst wenn alle jammern es ist zu leicht, dann werde ich auch wieder Spielen. Schließlich will ich mich entspannen und nicht gestresst werden, und nach 1 bis 2 Gamecards ist sowieso wieder Schluß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die Sucht in tödliche Langeweile umgeschlagen. Für die Kohle die ich dann nicht in WoW stecke, kaufe ich mir dann lieber ein anders Spiel. 
Es ist langweilig ständig zu farmen, es ist langweilig alle Gegner in null komma nichts umzunieten und es ist auch langweilig einen Gegner ständig angreifen zu müssen bis er ein matschiger Pixelhaufen ist. Genau genommen ist WoW spätestens nach ein paar Monaten langweilig. Frage mich immer wieder, warum sich Spieler das über Jahre, antun.

Ob es nun "schwer" oder "leicht" ist, ist eh relativ, der eine Spieler empfindet es als zu leicht, ein Anderer als zu schwer, dem Nächsten gefällt das so.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (7. September 2010)

Auf jeden Fall soll es schwer zu spielen bleiben. Damit man mal wieder das Hirn anstrengen muss wie man was und wen legen muss. Ferner lernen da mal die 1 Klick Spieler ihren Char kennen wenn Sie mal mal nach Talenten auschau halten und einsetzen müssen um einen Mob zu Killen.


----------



## VILOGITY (7. September 2010)

myadictivo schrieb:


> d2 hab ich bis zum erbrechen gespielt und sogar in letzter zeit noch und ich warte sehnsüchtig auf d3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann hab ich die Lösung für dich
Spiele einfach keine Online Games sondern Single Player, da kannst du dir den Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen, brauchst niemanden der dir bei 
Missionen hilft, keine Gilde und musst dich nicht mit anderen abgeben und kannst auch ganz alleine den "Endcontent" erreichen plus du hast Unterhaltung.


----------



## Bandit 1 (7. September 2010)

Erstens: du wirst es *NIE* allen recht machen können (vor allem nicht bei WOW)

Zweitens: wie schon viele geschrieben haben, dann wird halt alle 2 Wochen die Nerfkeule geschwungen


Also was soll´s

Noch was, bis die Cata im Griff haben ist es eh 2011. Daher wird noch massig viel passieren.


----------



## dragonfire1803 (7. September 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Selbst ein Priester wird nicht dazu gezwungen allein zu questen.... Mal abgesehn davon, das es seit Dualspecc wohl kein Problem sein kann sich ne Skillung zu basteln fürs Heilen und für dmg (muss net Shadow sein..... ).


Sicherlich sollen Gruppenquests nur in der Grp lösbar sein. Natürlich haben es Heiler wegen dem geringen Dmg es da etwas schwieriger, aber für jede Dmg-Skillung sollte es möglich sein allein zu leveln (Ausnahme Grp-Quest).


----------



## Koshirosaru (7. September 2010)

ich finde es gut das der schwirigkeitsgrad angehoben wurde.

meiner meinung nach sind die leute die jetzt rumheulen das alles zu schwer wird, die leute die einfach nicht spielen können.


----------



## myadictivo (7. September 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Dann hab ich die Lösung für dich
> Spiele einfach keine Online Games sondern Single Player, da kannst du dir den Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen, brauchst niemanden der dir bei
> Missionen hilft, keine Gilde und musst dich nicht mit anderen abgeben und kannst auch ganz alleine den "Endcontent" erreichen plus du hast Unterhaltung.



warum sollte ich ? ich spiele sehr gerne in gruppen und meinetwegen kann auch ein bißl anspruch dabei sein. ich hab halt nur keine zeit für gildenquatsch, dank schichtarbeit eh keine festen "da und da gehen wir da und dort rein" zeiten und bin mit 5mann inzen vollkommen ausgelastet. zu viel mehr komm ich eh nicht. und genau dem aspekt das es jetzt so einfach ist, ist es zu verdanken das ich wieder wow zock. ich hab auch üüberhaupt nicht den anspruch immer das derzeit beste equip und co in den arsch geschoben zu bekommen. ich find nur mir persönlich macht es so grade spass zu zocken und sollte sich irgendwas daran ändern werd ich mit sicherheit wieder aufhören.


----------



## mouzJade (7. September 2010)

Wenn ich mir hier das geschriebene durchlese kommen 99% von Leuten die garantiert noch nie die Beta oder die neuen Gebiete gesehen haben. Deepholme war genauso einfach wie die Tundra. Mit komplett T10.5 und passenden 277er Teilen aus ICC25-hero war das alles kein Problem. Jedoch in den neuen Gebieten sieht die Welt ganz anders aus. Während man mit etwas über 40k HP einen einzelnen Mob bearbeitet bekommt man 12k-15k hits ab. 
Auch nicht ganz so mathematisch begabte sollten berechnen können das man nach 3-4 Hits im Dreck liegt sofern man sich nicht heilen kann. "Ok dann burst ich den Mob um und regge" werden einige denken allerdings haben diese teilweise weit über 60k und mehr HP. Das heißt gerade so einen Mob umhauen, reggen zum nächsten laufen. Diese Art der Schwierigkeit ist einfach nur unflüssig und mühsam. Selbst zu 60er Zeiten in den Pestländern oder zu BC in Nagrand (ähnlicher Level-fortschritt) gab es solch quälende Questabläufe nicht. Von daher sollte es nicht einfach heißen: "Wäh zu schwer!" sondern man sollte es konkretisieren.

Ich spiel WOW schon eine ganze Weile, Beta-Tester und bin weit weg vom Stil eines Casuals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



just my 20 cent


----------



## Benon (7. September 2010)

Lustige Meldung: 

"Wow ich habe als Schurke hp verloren als ich einen Gegner gehauen habe" setzt für Schurke mal jeden Klassennamen ein und denkt nach:

Wer verliert beim lvln großartig hp momentan? ich habe alle 10 Klassen und KEINE verliert nur mal n bissl life.... 

Priester: Mein Schild hält teilweise 3Mobs nacheinander ohne es erneuern zu müssen
Magier: Magieschild/Eisbarriere... das selbe in grün
Druide: mobs sind weg bevor sie bei meiner eule ankommen, bei meiner katze sind die auch mit 2 hits weg
HUnter: ... begleiter... kein mob kommt zu mir
Hexer:... begleiter, fear... kein mob kommt zu mir
Dk: n Witz selbstheal produziert overheal immo bei gefühlten 20mobs am arsch
Paladin: Retri selbstheal und eh kaum schaden, protpala "ausweichen, ausweichen, verfehlt,..."
Schamane: Mobs sterben ehe sie auch nur an mich kommen, Verstärker 2 hits= mobs tot
Schurke: stunlock, tot...
oh und krieger: blutdurst, tot... protwarri "ausweichen..."

So und dann sagen leute in der beta zu schwer? ich kenne die beta und ja ich muss auch mal reggen beim leveln, aber glaubt mir ich LIEBE es!!!
Spielspaß garantiert und mann kann auch mal skills an normalen mobs testen und nich so wie in wotlk die mobs onehitten.

Weiter so Blizzard, Die Schwierigkeit ist gut so!!!!!!

LG Benon, Zuluhed


----------



## Zossy85 (7. September 2010)

Ich sehe das alles etwas gespalten.

Auf der anderen Seite find ich das GruppenSuchTool einfach toll
Suchen - Porten und schnell mal ne Ini machen.... ich würds toll finden wenn der Schwierigkeitsgrad schwerer wäre aber ich sehe jetzt schon die Kehrseite der Medaille.

Und zwar werden durch einen Hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad die Randominis schnell mal zu einem frustrierenden Dauerwipe der darin endet, dass sich nach X Versuchen die Gruppe auflöst, weil man in dieser Konstellation einfach nichts schafft.
Das war schon bei Classic so.... stundenlang hat man sich durch die Inis Gekämpft und letzendlich hat sich die Gruppe aufgelöst weil man wiedermal das Glück hatte mit Nichtskönnern in einer Gruppe zu sein.
Und die Anzahl dieser "Nichtskönner" ist extrem gestiegen... denn es kommt selbst bei den WOTLK Inis immer mal wieder vor, dass man Wiped.... trotz einem Durchschnitts GruppenGearscore von 4900

Aber auf keinen Fall will ich wieder 5er Inis die mal locker 1-2 Std. Spielzeit verlangen denn diese Zeit kann ich als Arbeitender Mensch nicht immer aufbringen.
Es ist kein Problem zu sagen, dass man in 20 min fertig ist aber es ist schon ärgerlich wenn man sagen muss, dass es noch 1-2 Std. dauert..... 
In Classic hab ich dann die Ini immer verlassen denn WoW stand nie an erster stelle bei mir.. das war natürlich ärgerlich für die Gruppe die ich zurück lassen musste.


----------



## daturah (7. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> ok du "pro"...ich werde diesen Vorschlag mal vorbringen lassen. Soll ich gleichzeitig noch fragen lassen, ob Blizzard dir einen der "den casuals" weggenommen Beta-Zugang geben könnte, damit sie endlich mal profunde Kritik und Statements von einem Profi bekommen?



 hahaha!
haste recht.
immer dieses pseudo-pro-gelaber, weil man vielleicht mal im icc 10 vor dem Lichking stand und nen screen machen dürfte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revgamer (7. September 2010)

ich finde es is ein witz vor ein paar monaten haben noch alle bemängelt das wotlk viel zu leicht ist jz heben sie den schwierigkeitsgrad an und und schon wieder kommt das geheule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerdigerd (7. September 2010)

Die Flamerei ist wiedermal bezeichnend für den Abstieg der Community.

Die Schadenswerte wurden noch nicht angepasst,großteile der Questbelohnungen und Items sind noch garnicht drin,das Levelcap ist noch nicht erreicht und die Talentbäume noch nicht ganz fertig.Aber jedemenge Beta Tester,die mit ihrem ICC 10 nh equip in den Level 85 (?) Gebieten rumkrebsen und weinen,dass die Mobs nicht down gehn und tatsächlich wieder reg-Pausen nach Mobs gibt.

Failed hard


----------



## Daddelprinz (7. September 2010)

Wie gut, dass mir als Blut DK die ganze Diskussion herzlich egal ist. Und allen anderen Selfheal-Klassen wahrscheinlich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (7. September 2010)

Also ich selber würde es befürworten, wenn das Game insgesamt wieder schwieriger gestaltet wird -
schon alleine deshalb, damit das Zusammenspiel wieder mehr in den Vorderund rückt.
Denn das ist in letzter Zeit deutlich auf der Strecke geblieben -
und nicht nur durch egoistische Spieler - auch Dank Blizzard.

Also .... hoffentlich wird es wieder schwieriger.

greetz


----------



## Deis (7. September 2010)

orkman schrieb:


> bin kein beta tester , obwohl ich nen key hatte ... aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir das gleiche als du gedacht ... jeder macht mimi weils zu einfach is ... dann wird der schwierigkeitsgrad ein bissl angehoben und dann flamen schon wieder welche xD
> ehrlich gesagt haben die meisten in wow eh kein skill mehr ...
> mfg



Ich zweifle stark an, dass Du einen Key hast und nicht am Beta Test teilnimmst.

WoW wird nie wieder das werden was es war, weder zu Vanilla, noch zu BC und schon garnicht zu WotLK- Zeiten. Das ist auch gut so. Wir wollen doch nicht zum vierten mal das gleiche spielen. Cata wird vollkommen anders. Ob gut oder schlecht muss, wie immer, jeder fuer sich entscheiden. Ich fande sowohl Classic sehr gut, wie auch alle Erweiterungen, weil mir einfach der Kern, die Idee, das WoW Universum an sich gefaellt. Ob ich nun mit CC oder per bomben durch die Inis gehe ist mir ziemlich egal. Selbst wenn ich es nicht schaffe, wie die Arkatraz seinerzeit, ist mir das auch egal. Das ist allerdings meiner persoenliche Note.

Unterm Strich wird Blizzard scheitern, oder erfolgreich sein, je nach Auslegung der Firmenphilosophie, Wirtschaftlichkeit, mit Langlebigkeit des einzelnen Spielers, mit Spielspaß unter einen Hut zu bringen. Was aber weniger an Blizzard liegt, sondern eher am Schnitt der Gesellschaft.
Der Ruf nach "Frueher" und "Damals" wird lauter umso weiter wir uns entfernen. Dabei koennen die wenigstens wirklich "damals" objektiv beurteilen, da meist nur der positive Aspekt behalten wird und man fuer einen wirklich objektiven Schnitt das Mittelmaß aus positiv und negativ ziehen muesste ... sofern es ueberhaupt "objektive" Kriterien gibt. Auch zu Classic Zeiten hatte jeder seine Tage an denen er WoW am liebsten mitsamt Rechner ausm Fenster geworfen haette. Das gilt nicht nur fuer WoW, sondern ist ebenfalls eine gesellschaftliche Linie. Wie viele Leute rufen "Damals", sei es in den 50ern, oder in der DDR, oder in den 80ern, war alles besser?
Besser war es nicht, es war anders. Also ich moechte nicht zum scheissen in den Wald gehen, nicht wissen was ich als naechstes zu essen bekomme oder ... [fuegen sie ein passendes Beispiel zu 'damals' ein] ...

WoW ist nicht mehr das kleine alternative Spiel am Rande eines Konzerns welcher eigentlich durch Hack & Slay, sowie Echtzeitstrategiespiele groß geworden ist. Um mal zwei Namen zu nennen: Diablo und Starcraft. Jeder kennt sie. Blizzard hat auch vorher schon durchaus gute Spiele hervorgebracht, aber eben diese zwei + Warcraft haben Blizzard erst wirklich zu einem global Player gemacht und eben diese sind stark wirtschaftsorientiert, da es hier nicht um Broetchen backen oder Textile geht, sondern wir uns in der Unterhaltungsbranche befinden. *Ein Luxus- kein Bedarfsgut*.
WoW haelt nunmal mittlerweile einen der staerksten Marktanteile und der Zenit ist noch nicht erreicht. Es spuelt viel Geld in die Kasse und es wird noch vielmehr einbringen. Cata wird nochmal einen richtigen Schub bringen, da es nicht nur in Fachkreisen gepushed wird. Wie lange es ueberlebt, ob es ueberlebt, ob mal wieder heißer gekocht als gegessen wird, ... Time will tell, sooner or later, time will tell.


----------



## Dragó82 (7. September 2010)

Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass mir als Blut DK die ganze Diskussion herzlich egal ist. Und allen anderen Selfheal-Klassen wahrscheinlich auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das lustige in Cata hat ja jede Klasse Self Heal .


----------



## mouzJade (7. September 2010)

Benon schrieb:


> Lustige Meldung:
> 
> "Wow ich habe als Schurke hp verloren als ich einen Gegner gehauen habe" setzt für Schurke mal jeden Klassennamen ein und denkt nach:
> 
> ...



Der Post sagt einem schon das du, wenn überhaupt, gerade mal Hyjal gesehen hast. Ansonsten funktioniert dein Klassenprofil nicht. Und auch der Rest scheint sich nicht wirklich in der Beta aufzuhalten. Ich könnte jetzt jede Klasse im Umkehrschluss für die Beta auseinander nehmen, du hast nur Tatsachen für 12k-Life Mobs in vielleicht Eiskrone aufgelistet. Und solche Aussagen findet man hier massenweise. Komplett ohne Betaerfahrungen erst mal posten, nice.


----------



## Technocrat (7. September 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> Die Flamerei ist wiedermal bezeichnend für den Abstieg der Community.



Nicht meckern, an die eigene Nase fassen! Dein Posting ist nämlich genau das, was Du beklagst.


----------



## Fremder123 (7. September 2010)

mouzJade schrieb:


> Ich *könnte* jetzt jede Klasse im Umkehrschluss für die Beta auseinander nehmen, du hast nur Tatsachen für 12k-Life Mobs in vielleicht Eiskrone aufgelistet. Und solche Aussagen findet man hier massenweise. Komplett ohne Betaerfahrungen erst mal posten, nice.


Dann tu das doch mal. Du regst Dich auf dass hier nur unerfahrene, allgemeine Phrasen gedroschen werden... und machst genau dasselbe. Ich KÖNNTE (tus aber dann doch nicht) - super. Lass uns Unwissende doch mal an Deiner Weisheit teilhaben und erleuchte uns mit harten Fakten, oh Betatester-Pro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zossy85 (7. September 2010)

mouzJade schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt jede Klasse im Umkehrschluss für die Beta auseinander nehmen, du hast nur Tatsachen für 12k-Life Mobs in vielleicht Eiskrone aufgelistet. Und solche Aussagen findet man hier massenweise. Komplett ohne Betaerfahrungen erst mal posten, nice.



Genau darum gings ihm doch.

Dass man Leveln einfach so nebenher macht.
Sterben kann eh keine Klasse es sei denn man zieht die Aggro von 5-6 Mobs aber dann ist man selbst schuld.

Das Wort Reggen fällt doch noch nichtmal mehr in Raids.
Selbst nach einem Raidboss stehen die Caster und Healer mit 90% Mana da... der selfheal der DD Klassen reicht aus um sich bei vielen Raidbossen selbst zu heilen ohne, dass es ein Heiler eingreifen müsste etc.

Ich wüsste nicht wann ich das letzte mal nen Wipe erlebt habe, weil der Boss nicht schnell genug Down war und die Heiler deswegen kein Mana mehr hatten.

Mal schauen wie das bei Cata geregelt ist


----------



## mouzJade (7. September 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Genau darum gings ihm doch.
> 
> Dass man Leveln einfach so nebenher macht.
> Sterben kann eh keine Klasse es sei denn man zieht die Aggro von 5-6 Mobs aber dann ist man selbst schuld.
> ...



5-6 Mobs ist der sichere Tod in den neuen Gebieten (nach Deepholme).
Ich würde gern mal eine Gruppe sehen die gerade Sindragosa im 25er HM gelegt hat und die heiler 90% Mana haben. Wem Normal-Modes zu einfach sind darf gern die Viertelendbosse incl. LK-HM umhauen, wer dann noch sagt das war viel zu einfach vor dem zieh ich den Hut.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dann tu das doch mal. Du regst Dich auf dass hier nur unerfahrene, allgemeine Phrasen gedroschen werden... und machst genau dasselbe. Ich KÖNNTE (tus aber dann doch nicht) - super. Lass uns Unwissende doch mal an Deiner Weisheit teilhaben und erleuchte uns mit harten Fakten, oh Betatester-Pro.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Etwas weiter oben hab ich schon eine Äußerung diesbezüglich verfasst. Falls das nicht reicht kann ich gern deinem Wunsch nachkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zossy85 (7. September 2010)

mouzJade schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal eine Gruppe sehen die gerade Sindragosa im 25er HM gelegt hat und die heiler 90% Mana haben. Wem Normal-Modes zu einfach sind darf gern die Viertelendbosse incl. LK-HM umhauen, wer dann noch sagt das war viel zu einfach vor dem zieh ich den Hut.




Was soll immer dieser HardMode quatsch.

Ja wir wissen, dass dieser verdammt schwer ist.... ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass ausser diesem Hardmode der rest des Spiels genau das Gegenteil davon ist.

Nicht jeder hat das Glück einer Gilde anzugehören die sowohl Zeit als auch das können hat den HM zu schaffen....ob man selbst die Zeit hat kommt auch noch dazu.... trotzdem möchte ich auch in Normalen Inis, beim Questen etc. etwas gefordert werden und das ist nunmal nicht der Fall.

Ich will mich nicht durch einen haufen belanglosigkeiten Kämpfen um irgendwann mal den 25 HM zu machen. 
Ich will auch schon vorher etwas ins Schwitzen geraten um mir selbst nach einer 5er Ini auf die Schulter Klopfen und den hart erkämpften Sieg feiern.
Mitlerweile ist alles bis auf den HM zur Akkordarbeit geworden... 10 min Inis die man schnell abfarmt und in denen nichts brauchbares droppt brauch doch kein Mensch.


----------



## Benon (7. September 2010)

mouzJade schrieb:


> Der Post sagt einem schon das du, wenn überhaupt, gerade mal Hyjal gesehen hast. Ansonsten funktioniert dein Klassenprofil nicht. Und auch der Rest scheint sich nicht wirklich in der Beta aufzuhalten. Ich könnte jetzt jede Klasse im Umkehrschluss für die Beta auseinander nehmen, du hast nur Tatsachen für 12k-Life Mobs in vielleicht Eiskrone aufgelistet. Und solche Aussagen findet man hier massenweise. Komplett ohne Betaerfahrungen erst mal posten, nice.



Ohne beaerfahrung erst mal posten... naja du bist Gott und weißt sicher alles. Ich habe sowohl uldum wie auch das schattenhochland gesehen... (mehr oder weniger wenn man bedenkt das ich ne halbe stunde gebraucht hatte bis ich die eine truhe der quest looten konnte wo man neben einem fluss steht und die angreifer kommen..) 

aber gut ich kenne die beta nicht... gehörst wohl auch zu den leuten die seit wotlk ein wenig zu sehr die "leichten" der mobs genießen.
Komplett ohne lust mal mehr als 2sekunden an nem mob zu stehen, nice.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (7. September 2010)

Also bevor über den Schwierigkeitsgrad Diskutiert wird,sollte Blizzard sich erstmal um die Klassen Kümmern und den 31  Talentbaum schnell wieder abschaffen.
zb den Dudu seine baumform lassen den diese änderung (mit allen drum und dran) geht absolut nicht.Er Spielt sich nicht mehr wie ein Duduhealer es sein sollte.


----------



## Mageleo (7. September 2010)

Ich Finde sogar es sollte sogar noch ein Stück Schwerer Werden wie zum beispiel geplant einen Neuen Schwierigkeitsgrad würde mich sogar um noch einen freuen sprich zwei schwierigkeitsgrade noch höher zu kommen? mit man demm spiel mal wieder i schwung gebt es schwierig wird und vll wieder spaß macht


----------



## Derulu (7. September 2010)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Also bevor über den Schwierigkeitsgrad Diskutiert wird,sollte Blizzard sich erstmal um die Klassen Kümmern und den 31 Talentbaum schnell wieder abschaffen.
> *zb den Dudu seine baumform lassen den diese änderung (mit allen drum und dran) geht absolut nicht.Er Spielt sich nicht mehr wie ein Duduhealer es sein sollte*.



Das ist deine Meinung und ich finde sie legitim, genauso solltest du aber auch andere Meinungen gelten lassen. Meine Meinung zu den 31er Bäumen ist, dass diese nun weit effizienter und geschickter sind (die Flames im Sinne von "olololol, warum hast du denn xyz geskillt, du nuuuub, l2p" und dem darauf folgenden *kick* sind damit so ziemlich weg, denn die Alternativen die man nun hat, sind zu 90% nichts etwas was den Schaden erhöht, sondern fast immer optionale Zusatztalente und -verbesserungen, die nicht mehr so immanent wichtig sind um eine "optimale" Raidskillung zu haben). Das mit dem Baum mag man sehen wie man will, ich hab mich in der Baumrolle, als eigentlich unbewegliches Stück Holz nie wohl gefühlt und das Baummodell an sich war so ziemlich das hässlichste Modell im ganzen Spiel...aber das ist meine Meinung dazu


----------



## Fremder123 (7. September 2010)

Mageleo schrieb:


> Ich Finde sogar es sollte sogar noch ein Stück Schwerer Werden wie zum beispiel geplant einen Neuen Schwierigkeitsgrad würde mich sogar um noch einen freuen sprich zwei schwierigkeitsgrade noch höher zu kommen? mit man demm spiel mal wieder i schwung gebt es schwierig wird und vll wieder spaß macht


Entschuldige, aber.... hä?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elvaras459 (7. September 2010)

Ich hab mich auchn bissl darüber aufgeregt dass sich schon wieder jemand aufregt xD Aber wenn man etwas genauer drüber nach denkt ist es eigentlich totaler Schwachsinn. Es ist ganz normal dass es Leute gibt denen es so oder so nicht gefällt man wird nie Alle Spieler zufrieden stimmen können das geht einfach nicht aber da stellt man sich die Frage warum ist das bei den anderen Spielen nicht so ein Problem wie bei WoW ? Ganz einfach wenn einem ein Spiel nicht gefällt schmeißt mans in die Ecke und lässt es da liegen anstatt den Hersteller fertig zu machen was er denn für ein beschissenes SPiel rausgebracht hat. Aber bei WoW ist es so dass das SPiel ma Leuten gefallen hat die jetzt nichts mehr damit anfangen können weil es sich verändert hat..... Und diesen Leuten kann ich nur sagen: Mir macht WoW Spaß es ist mir egal ob es nun zu leicht oder zu schwer ist aber wenn ihr nichts mehr damit anfangen könnt dann erspart uns euer rumgeheule und labert keinen Mist von Wegen Geld zurück und so und zahlt einfach nicht mehr für dieses Spiel.... NIEMAND HAT EUCH GEZWUNGEN WEITER ZU SPIELEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab es nur so groß geschrieben um es einprägsamer zu gestalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mageleo (7. September 2010)

Ich Würde mich Freuen, wenn es noch 2 weitere Schwierigkeitsgrade kommen mit Cata. mit es auch wieder spannent wird eine Instanz zu gehen! und man nicht, Halb Brainafk ist durch zu rennen schon fast.


----------



## MrBlaki (7. September 2010)

Schön zu sehen das sich alle buffed User wieder zu der Kategorie "Pro Gamer" zählen.
Immer wieder lustig.
Danke für den Lacher.
Wenn ihr bei einer der echten Pro Gilden seid nimm ich das hier zurück.


----------



## Derulu (7. September 2010)

Mageleo schrieb:


> Ich Würde mich Freuen, wenn es noch 2 weitere Schwierigkeitsgrade kommen mit Cata. mit es auch wieder spannent wird eine Instanz zu gehen! und man nicht, Halb Brainafk ist durch zu rennen schon fast.



In Wotlk ist das kein Problem des Schwierigkeitsgrads der Dungeons, sondern eines des übermäßigen und zu guten Equipment. Wenn du mit Itemlvl 259+ in eine Ini gehst die selber Itemlvl 190 droppt und die für Leute gedacht ist die Itemlvl 170 tragen (Zahlen sind fiktiv), ist es klar, dass dir die Ini "zu leicht" vorkommt...zwar auch ein Fehler seitens Blizzard, aber nicht der den hier immer alle anprangernn...das selbe wird mit Cata jedoch auch passieren, denn die Raids werden spätestens nach dem 3 Inhaltspatch wieder Zeugs droppen, das für die Inis, die mit Release implementiert wurden einfach zu hoch ist. Daher hat Blizzard laut Interviews ja auch vor, mit jedem Inhaltspatch nicht nur neuen Raids sondern immer auch 1-3 neue Instanzen ins Spiel einzubauen, die wiederum dann schwer genug sein solle. Außerdem kommt hinzu, dass laut eigenen Aussagen, das Itemlvl diesmal von oben nach unten gerechnet wurde. Also das Equip das mit dem Endcontent ins Spiel kommt wurde zuerst von den Stats und dem Itemlvl designed und alles andere darunter wird "heruntergerechnet"und nicht wie in Wotlk vom niedrigsten immer höher gerechnet, denn dies hat zu einer Explosion geführt, die so nicht geplant war.


----------



## chaosruler (7. September 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> casuals aus der beta bannen!


...und Leutchen die sich für Pros halten bitte auch.
Hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad ist m. E. sehr gut. Auch wenn er nur die ersten Monate anhalten sollte. Evtl veranlasst das den ein oder anderen lol Dk oder ARP (ja das steht ARP) sockelnden Hexer ...naja und im Grunde jeden der Gearscore nutzt (und sich damit für das Spiel disqualifiziert) endlich zu Hello Kitty Onlone zu verschwinden.


----------



## Dogspirit (7. September 2010)

Ich bin so ein causal, Spiele momentan meinen Tank und finde es nicht zu schwierig.
Es ist tatsächlich so das man wieder so etwas wie Soziale Kompetenz besitzen muss und für diverse Gruppen-Quests Mitspieler benötigt.
Ebenfalls fällt das total behinderte go-go-go zusammenziehen und weg Bomben endlich wieder weg.

Sind es nicht effektiv die sogenannten Pro's die aktuell heulen das alles zu einfach ist, und sich jetzt wiederum beschweren das sie nicht mehr alles alleine machen können?


----------



## Chrisjee (7. September 2010)

> lol Über sollche Leute wie dich lache ich mich immer tot. Mit BC oder Wolk angefangen WOW zu spielen und dann sagen sie wären Pro echt lustig.


Evt. spielt er ja besser als du.
Classic Spieler sind NICHT mehr wert!



> Ich bin so ein causal, Spiele momentan meinen Tank und finde es nicht zu schwierig.


Leider sind vorallen die 5er Innis nicht besonders fordernt.
HdR ist die einzige Inni wo man als Tank was zu tun hat.


----------



## Nexus.X (7. September 2010)

myadictivo schrieb:


> d2 hab ich bis zum erbrechen gespielt und sogar in letzter zeit noch und ich warte sehnsüchtig auf d3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das einzige Recht was du hast, ist die Möglichkeit dich einzuloggen. Das wars dann auch schon.



Rolandos schrieb:


> Na und! Wen interessiert das?
> 
> 1. Ist es die Beta
> 2. Gibt es sicherlich noch nicht alle Items
> ...


Auch wenn das hart klingt ... aber genau solch eine Denkweise (sich mit sich selbst nicht einig werden), ist das was WoW zerstört. 
Nebenbei noch die Tatsache das Blizz überhaupt auf die Community hört, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## Kalamazoo (7. September 2010)

Irgendwie verstehe ich die Aussage, daß Cata schwerer wird, eher als Cata wird fordender.

Imho ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. Schwer wird es doch erst wenn ich trotz ausschöpfen meiner Rassen/Klassenfähigkeiten immer noch Probleme habe die Mobs ins elektronische Nirvana zu verfrachten. 
Wenn ich halt schafen/froschen/stunnen/wasauchimmer muss um weiter zu kommen, so sollte man dieses doch eher als (Für viele leider völlig neues) Feature betrachten. ;-)

Lassen wir es auf uns zu kommen. Bleibt uns ja eh nix anderes übrig.



PS: Ja ich weiß, erster Beitrag..... Hatte da differenzen mit den Halbgöttern


----------



## Rellston1 (7. September 2010)

Einfach mal Abwarten, was Blizz noch alles ändert, denke nicht das es 
so bleibt wie es momentan ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. September 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Das Wort Reggen fällt doch noch nichtmal mehr in Raids.
> Selbst nach einem Raidboss stehen die Caster und Healer mit 90% Mana da... der selfheal der DD Klassen reicht aus um sich bei vielen Raidbossen selbst zu heilen ohne, dass es ein Heiler eingreifen müsste etc.


Klar, vor allem beim Prof und Sindra im 25er hero. 


Von mir aus kannst du auch die normale Version nehmen, aber dann bitte den Buff wegklicken.


----------



## Zossy85 (7. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Klar, vor allem beim Prof und Sindra im 25er hero.
> 
> 
> Von mir aus kannst du auch die normale Version nehmen, aber dann bitte den Buff wegklicken.




das hatte wir schon mal und darauf hab ich auch schon geantwortet.

Hard Mode ist nicht das Alheilmittel gegen alles was in WOTLK zu einfach geworden ist.


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

in cata werdet ihr alle sowieso wieder rumheulen...


----------



## Legacy (7. September 2010)

ich spiel selbst Beta und es war bisher nix schwer...... keine ini kein gar nix


----------



## theron109 (7. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Ging mir genauso. Erst mal gelacht und dann an die "guten alten Zeiten" gedacht, als man noch CC einsetzen musste um nicht hoffnunglos unterzugehen.
> 
> Ich hoffe inständig, dass es mit Cataclysm wirklich anspruchsvoller wird. Dann hat das gezerge durch die Innis vielleicht ein Ende



da bist nicht der einzige ^^


----------



## Firun (7. September 2010)

Hallo liebe WoW Freunde,

einer hat sie schon der Rest kann sich auch gerne eine Abholen.
Ihr wisst nicht von was ich Spreche? genau von einer Verwarnung.

Ich bitte euch nun alle, haltet euch an die Netiquette der ihr beim erstellen eures Buffed.de Accounts zugestimmt habt, sonst müssten wir diese Unterhaltung hier evtl. schließen und das will ja niemand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gennih (7. September 2010)

hallo!!!

ihr redet alle schön daher aber hm mc 2005 war schon ok und nun bissel leichter, was folgt kann nur besser oder ....... sein aber ihr quatscht als

 würden alles nur harz4 und hardcorezocker,

das ´´spiel´´ spielen?!!?!??!?! 

Oder, wer spielt alles das oder die wow´s (alle 3 zonen v. 60-70-80) und wer ´´zahlt´´

machts euch doch net selber ´´´schwer´´ leicht oder schwer zahlenm tun wir alle.

 vll mal was anderes zocken und wow unteres schubfach legen oder net bestellen^^

cu gennih


----------



## Rolandos (7. September 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Auch wenn das hart klingt ... aber genau solch eine Denkweise (sich mit sich selbst nicht einig werden), ist das was WoW zerstört.
> Nebenbei noch die Tatsache das Blizz überhaupt auf die Community hört, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.



Falsch, ich nehme WoW wie es ist, und wenn ich keinen Spass mehr habe, höre ich auf. Das heist, max Level erreichen, alle Inis/Raids mal durchspielen, Maximal so oft wie Marken gebraucht werden, wobei mir 25ziger und Hardmodes völlig am A... vorbeigehen ausser vielleicht, wenn es ein Raid währe der nur als 25er lösbar und nicht ein Abklatsch des 10ners ist.
Sollte es wir früher nur Items in Raids geben, die man nicht einmal beim Würfeln bekommt, vergeht nicht nur mir die Lust sondern bestimmt auch mehr als 50% der anderen Spieler. 

Blizzard hört nicht auf die Community, sondern auf ihren Geldbeutel, der sich nur richtig füllen läst, wenn viele Spieler spielen und die dann auch Lust dazu haben.
Mit Sicherheit wollen mehr Spieler einfache, seichte, anspruchslose Entspannung, als nervige aufreibende Raids. Also wird alles vereinfacht.
Auf die paar Hardcoreraider kann Blizz eher verzichten.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (7. September 2010)

Hey,

Ich denke nicht, dass Cata zu schwer wird, bei Wotlk bin ich anfangs beim questen auch des öfteren gestorben, außerdem kann man doch nicht sagen dass Cata zu schwer wird wenn man noch nicht einmal eine Raid-Ini gesehen hat.

Ich finde es außerdem auch viel schöner wenn die NPC´s etwas stärker sind, wie bei TBC da man dann irgendwie etwas mehr Respekt vor dr Gegend hat, ich meine es ist doch irgendwie ein Stimmungskiller wenn ich mit meinem Hunter 2 30 Meter hohe Elite-Riesen ohne Probleme umhauen kann, genauso mit meinem Hexer, ich hab mit lvl 75 einfach immer 12 Mobs gepullt und sie dann weggebmbt, zu einfache Gegner nehmen der Gegend einfach ihren Charme, das leveln soll ja auch etwas fordern, wie bei TBC da hatten die Mobs den Perfekten Schwierigkeitsgrad, außerdem ist es doch viel schöner mal wieder mit einer Gruppe eine Gruppenquest zu machen ;D


----------



## Euro (7. September 2010)

ich teste die beta mit meinem hexer seit 2 wochen. also von "zu schwer" kann garnet die rede sein. egal ob ich affli, destro oder dämo skill - es ist immer schaffbar. glaub bin bisher 2x gestorben weil ich zuviel gepullt hab. ja ich weiss nerf wl und so ^^, aber ernsthaft schwer isses net wirklich.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. September 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> das hatte wir schon mal und darauf hab ich auch schon geantwortet.
> 
> Hard Mode ist nicht das Alheilmittel gegen alles was in WOTLK zu einfach geworden ist.


Wenn man mit T10,5 in PDK10 geht, ist es kein Wunder - so überequippt, wie man ist. Aber in ICC ist es einfach nicht wahr, was du erzählst. Den Buff kann man wegklicken, wenn es einem zu einfach ist.


----------



## Zossy85 (7. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wenn man mit T10,5 in PDK10 geht, ist es kein Wunder - so überequippt, wie man ist. Aber in ICC ist es einfach nicht wahr, was du erzählst. Den Buff kann man wegklicken, wenn es einem zu einfach ist.



Wer zum Teufel spricht von ICC.....

Es ist nunmal fakt, dass ausser dieser eine High End ini NICHTS aber auch absolut GARNICHTS mehr in WOTLK fordernd ist.

Die Iteminflation trägt natürlich einen großen Teil dazu bei aber dann muss das Blizzard eben in den Griff bekommen.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass selbst frische 80er nichtmal wert auf die 5er Hero Items legen denn nach ein paar Stunden haben sie genug marken zusammen um sich ein Item zu kaufen welches 4 Raids drüber liegt.
In diesem fall muss man einfach die 5er Heros etwas schwerer mache oder einen weiteren Hardmode einbauen den nur Leute mit einem bestimmten Equipment betreten können und in dem die besseren Marken droppen. 
Immerhin gehören gerade die RandomInis zum WoW Alltag... jeder macht Täglich eine Ini für die er viel zu gut Equiped ist nur um diese 2 Marken zu erhalten die seinem Level entsprechen.
Da kann ich ja gleich das Scharlachrote Kloster mit nem haufen ICC 80er Abfarmen... macht theoretisch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Zossy85 (7. September 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Blizzard hört nicht auf die Community, sondern auf ihren Geldbeutel, der sich nur richtig füllen läst, wenn viele Spieler spielen und die dann auch Lust dazu haben.
> Mit Sicherheit wollen mehr Spieler einfache, seichte, anspruchslose Entspannung, als nervige aufreibende Raids. Also wird alles vereinfacht.
> Auf die paar Hardcoreraider kann Blizz eher verzichten.



Wenn Blizzard das Spiel so gestalltet wie es die meisten wollen dann hören sie doch auf die Community!

Die Community ist nicht der kleine Zusammenschluss von Freaks die WoW in jeder freien Minute zocken und jeden Tag einen anderen Twink durch ICC schleifen.
Auch wenn eben diese Minderheit den Großteil der Heulsusen in den Foren ausmacht.

Die Mehrheit der Spieler und damit auch der Community bestehen aus den Leuten die nach der Arbeit entspannt ein wenig zocken wollen.

Mal ehrlich... wer die Zeit vermisst in der man 40 Mann für eine Ini brauchte, monatelang an einem Boss gewiped ist und alle paar Wochen mal 1 Item erhalten hat der ist in meinen Augen völlig verrückt.
Das hat damals nur funktioniert indem man sein Privatleben zum größten Teil aufgegeben hat. 

Am besten hat mir BC gefallen... angenehme 5er Inis... fordernde Raids... Berufe und Fraktionsrufe hatten noch einen Sinn... selbst Daily Quests wurden gemacht weil sie mehr als reine Goldlieferanten waren.
Irgendwie war BC die perfekte Mischung aus den viel zu aufwändigem Classic und dem viel zu laschen WOTLK.


----------



## Kankru (7. September 2010)

Schwierigkeitsgrad ist gut so wie er ist, macht sehr viel Spaß nicht nur durchzurushen!
Wers leichter haben will sollte vielleicht nochmal auf was anderes umsteigen, das LEGO-MMO kommt ja auch noch raus!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (7. September 2010)

so überlegen wir mal was sich mit WotLK vereinfacht hat.

Zugang zu Inis u Heroinis.

Fakt Anfang BC benötigte man Schlüssel um in Inis u später Raids zukommen auch für Heros benötigte man am Anfang einen Respektvollen Ruf bei den Hauptfraktionen.

Vorteil 1 durch die Zugangsquests u deren Reihenfolge Normal-> Hero-> Raid lernte man seinen Char/Klasse u deren Fähigkeiten besser kennen.
Nachteil mit Twink Nr 3 u 4 hatte man da schon keinen Bock mehr drauf (schonwieder Kara) 

WotLK man kommt ohne Key überall rein u auch die Reihenfolge ist nicht mehr zwingend notwendig
Vorteil man spart Zeit bei Twink Nr 3 u 4
Nachteil man lernt seine Klasse nicht mehr richtig kennen.

Hier muß ich sagen hey BoA-Sachen sind doch fein wieso Zugangsquests nicht drine lassen aber mit einer BoA-Form für den Schlüssel als Belohnung ergo man macht mit einem Char die Q-Reihe der erhält nen Titel u die Twinks die die Form erhalten nen Erfolg so erkennt man aha Char xy ist ein Twink er weiß was in dem Raid etc abgeht.
Vorteil man kennt die Raids man lernt seine Klasse kennen u spart Zeit für Twinks (Bossfähigkeiten kennen u danach handeln ist ja schon verinnerlicht) 

Schwierigkeitsgrad

Muß ich sagen lagen mir die Heros in BC eher zu WotLK gabs pre Nerf nur 2 die mitgehalten haben Occulus (da eher wegen der Mechanik) u Ank´ahet 
klar dauerte es etwas länger aber die meisten waren in höchstens 1 Stunde gegessen.

So ich hätte es mir zu Cata so gewünscht 2 Arten von Heros welche wie Azjol die in höchsten 15-20 min abgefrühstückt sind u welche die richtig knackig sind u auch mal eine Stunde dauern wie zb Schattenlab u ZH früher vielleicht auch 1 hero ala Schwarzfelstiefen (hey 16 Bosse das findet man nicht mehr so oft)

So Leveln warum wurde das Leveln leichter bzw das Gefühl BoA, Blizzardsche Q-Helper jaja unsere Twinks sind verwöhnt.
So da kommt aber das Problem, dank BoA Items hat man ein höheres HP-Polster u verursacht auch mehr Schaden ergo kann man auch mehr Mobs gleichzeitig zu Bob schicken.
Und nun in der Beta sind die BoA-Sachen so nutzlos wie ein Pickel, man fängt mit Questen an (und ist an o.g. Sache gewöhnt) naja ist klar das man selber erstmal Bob Hallo sagt wenn man dann aber 85 ist (boah voll easy) u sich die neuen BoA Sachen holen kann ist es wieder gähn.

Ich sag mal so ein Itemreset muß her entweder so o mit dem Markensystem (ich ahne schon das es bald die Frostmarken überall gibt um den gleichen Equipstand zu haben) warum der Reset, damit alle gleichwertig losquesten können und *es nicht so wird wie mit WotLK Start das 3 Tage nach Release Kel u Malygos schon ins Gras gebissen haben* dank T 6, das hat die Devs bestimmt gewurmt. 

So das ist mein Senf.
Zusammengefasst es kommt den Leuten erstmal nur so vor das es schwerer wird, sie werden/müssen sich wieder daran gewöhnen ihre Klassenfähigkeiten zu nutzen mehr ist es nicht


----------



## zadros (7. September 2010)

Ich hoffe auf einen etwas erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Die Charaktere werden nun mit den Änderungen an den Charakterwerten einfacher zu perfektionieren (rein von den Werten her) und ich freue mich darauf, dass sich nun alle auf das konzentrierte Teamplay ausrichten müssen.
Immerhin ist das ein MMORPG und kein single player RPG oder?

Gruß,
Zad


----------



## Borgok (7. September 2010)

Revgamer schrieb:


> ich finde es is ein witz vor ein paar monaten haben noch alle bemängelt das wotlk viel zu leicht ist jz heben sie den schwierigkeitsgrad an und und schon wieder kommt das geheule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also mal ehrlich, wie beschränkt denkst du hier?

Dauernd dieses bescheuerte Gerede "_ihr_ heult rum und wollt es einfacher, _ihr_ bekommt es einfacher und heult wieder rum...".
Was heißt hier denn "Ihr"? Die Community besteht aus Millionen von Spielern, Millionen Menschen mit verschiedenen Meinungen und Wünschen.
Nie kann man es allen recht machen!
Viele Spieler wollen es einfach, diese heulen nicht rum wenn es einfach ist. 
Die, die (falls Cata schwerer wird) es sich wieder einfacher wünschen, sind größtenteils bestimmt nicht dieselben wie die, die es schwerer haben wollten.

Was soll der Blödsinn "_alle_ haben bemängelt dass wotlk viel zu leicht ist" ??
Der größte Teil der Community hat bestimmt noch nie auch nur einen Beitrag in irgendeinem Forum zu WoW verfasst.
Von denen, die zufrieden sind hört man zu diesem Thema (meist) nichts, sie spielen zufrieden ihr Spiel. Und ein paar Spieler die nicht zufrieden sind heulen sich hier im Forum aus... .


----------



## IkilledKenny (7. September 2010)

Mal Hand aufs Herz
wer von euch hat schon mal ein Boss in ICC (jetzt HMs ausgeschlossen) Enrage gesehen?
wer hat schonmal erlebt das ein Heiler im TS um ein Anregen bittet?
wer muss sich nach einer Mob Gruppe noch hinsetzten um seine HP zu regenarieren?
wer hat heute in daily hero mal sein Sheep etc. benutzt?

Also ich nicht

Ich bin auch der Meinung das das Leveln nicht mehr zum Spielinhalt gezählt wird. Das Leveln ist nur noch eine lästige Aufgabe die erledigt werden muss bis man 80 ist und sich dem "richtigen Spielcontent" hingeben kann.
Es denke auch es sollte so wie zu BC werden. Nicht so hart wie Classic das nur Dauerzocker den Endcontent sehen können und nicht so billig wie WotlK wo ganze Raidinstanzen ausgelassen werden können dann man direkt die letzte Raiden kann.


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2010)

Ein Satz:

Egal über was man sich beschwert, man hat sich wenigstens beschwert.

oder

Heulen es sei zu einfach, und wenn es schwer wird heult man es sei zu schwer.

Der Thread kann geschlossen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alectronic (7. September 2010)

nein


----------



## Derulu (7. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Mal Hand aufs Herz
> wer von euch hat schon mal ein Boss in ICC (jetzt HMs ausgeschlossen) Enrage gesehen?
> wer hat schonmal erlebt das ein Heiler im TS um ein Anregen bittet?
> wer muss sich nach einer Mob Gruppe noch hinsetzten um seine HP zu regenarieren?
> ...



Ich...Lady Todeswisper damals ohne Buff, beim ersten und beim zweiten Versuch...die Guides danals waren noch nicht so aufschlußreich
Ich...bei Anub'arak in der PDOK 10er
Ich...in ICC damals ohne Buff, erste Mobgruppe + 2 Wächter + Leuten die draussen stehen geblieben sind und die Mobgruppe daher immer größer wurde...und ich bin Tank...


...noch Fragen?


----------



## Àrunál (7. September 2010)

Lest euch den Artikel und die Komentare von Gohstcrawler durch dann kennt ihr den Grund. 

Ich spiele erst seit diesem Jahr WoW, und ich bin noch Schüler -> Ergo ich habe nicht so viel Zeit wie die"Hardcoreraider" möchte aber auch an gutes Equipment kommen, und nicht mein RL aufgeben.(Ich finde den PVE Kontent zu Zeit sowieso langweilig,aber halt ein Beispiel) 
Also bleiben mir 2. Möglichkeiten : Ich sage ach leckt mich doch am A**** und spiele kein WoW mehr, oder ich finde mich damit ab da ich sowieso nix ändern kann.


----------



## Kankru (7. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung das das Leveln nicht mehr zum Spielinhalt gezählt wird. Das Leveln ist nur noch eine lästige Aufgabe die erledigt werden muss bis man 80 ist und sich dem "richtigen Spielcontent" hingeben kann.
> Es denke auch es sollte so wie zu BC werden. Nicht so hart wie Classic das nur Dauerzocker den Endcontent sehen können und nicht so billig wie WotlK wo ganze Raidinstanzen ausgelassen werden können dann man direkt die letzte Raiden kann.



Der Meinung bin ich nicht! Gerade jetzt wo IDs zusammengelegt werden, müssen viel mehr Quests her, um sich die Zeit anderweitig sinnvoll zu vertreiben!
Wenn ich Langeweile hatte, hab ich immer nen neuen Char hochgelevelt, das Questen macht mir (wie sicher auch vielen anderen Leuten) viel Spaß!
Vor allem wenn ein neues Addon kommt und man Story erlebt, in WotLk hat man auch beim Questen einiges über Ulduar erfahren und den Konflikt!

Wenn man questet und auf die maximalstufe zu geht ist man mehr beschäftigt, als wenn man in der einer der Städte rumsteht und auf die Dungeoneinladung wartet oder auch zwischen den Raidtagen sinnlos in OG auf dem Bankdach rumhüpft!


----------



## Terminsel (7. September 2010)

Ich kenne mehrere Leute, die in der Beta spielen und die Aussagen sind eigentlich alle deckend: Der Schwierigkeitsgrad im PvE-Content ist nicht zu hoch - er ist nur noch nicht ordentlich geballanced. Ein mir bekannter Tank (Icc10/25 Equip) ging in der Beta zum Beispiel in eine der Startinis und wurde vom ersten Boss mit einem Schlag aus den Socken gehauen. Da kann man ja nicht mehr von "zu schwer" im eigentlichen Sinne reden - da fehlt schlichtweg noch das Ballancing. Laut seinen Berichten bedarf es bei den Mobgruppen häufig CC und etwas vorsichtigeres Vorgehen, also nichts, was das Spiel nun unspielbar schwer machen würde.


----------



## Derulu (7. September 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich nicht! Gerade jetzt wo IDs zusammengelegt werden, müssen viel mehr Quests her, um sich die Zeit anderweitig sinnvoll zu vertreiben!
> Wenn ich Langeweile hatte, hab ich immer nen neuen Char hochgelevelt, das Questen macht mir (wie sicher auch vielen anderen Leuten) viel Spaß!
> Vor allem wenn ein neues Addon kommt und man Story erlebt, in WotLk hat man auch beim Questen einiges über Ulduar erfahren und den Konflikt!
> 
> Wenn man questet und auf die maximalstufe zu geht ist man mehr beschäftigt, als wenn man in der einer der Städte rumsteht und auf die Dungeoneinladung wartet oder auch zwischen den Raidtagen sinnlos in OG auf dem Bankdach rumhüpft!



/sign.../sign


----------



## Chrisjee (7. September 2010)

> bekannter Tank (Icc10/25 Equip) ging in der Beta zum Beispiel in eine der Startinis und wurde vom ersten Boss mit einem Schlag aus den Socken gehauen.


Wenn er mit Wotlk eq in eine Inni geht ist er selber Schuld. ^^


----------



## teroa (7. September 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ich kenne mehrere Leute, die in der Beta spielen und die Aussagen sind eigentlich alle deckend: Der Schwierigkeitsgrad im PvE-Content ist nicht zu hoch - er ist nur noch nicht ordentlich geballanced. Ein mir bekannter Tank (Icc10/25 Equip) ging in der Beta zum Beispiel in eine der Startinis und wurde vom ersten Boss mit einem Schlag aus den Socken gehauen.



naja mann sollte wohl schon vorher nen paar quest machen für questitems ,bevor mann in ne ini rennt.mit t10 kommste nicht weit..weil der unterschied ist doch schon extrem allein was schon die hp menge betrifft.


----------



## -Migu- (7. September 2010)

"Zu schwer"... Jetzt schreiben die Beta-Tester schon Guides für die Inis, und danach jammern wieder alle, dass es zu leicht sei... Lasst halt mal das Guide schreiben...

Aber es wollen halt alle sofort die besten und ersten sein die irgendetwas in einer Pixelwelt erreichen... 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls, dass es anspruchsvoller wird, denn als Heiler hat man "irgendwie" den leichtesten Job im Spiel und das passt mir nicht wirklich.


----------



## Kuisito (7. September 2010)

Klicke Mich!


----------



## N00blike (7. September 2010)

Beta macht spass und zu schwer ist es nicht man muss halt bei den bossen wieder auf diverse sachen achten!
Was mich nur stört ist das klassen als neue talente ae spells bekommen diese aber nicht sinnvoll einsetzen können!
Ich red jetzt mal vom mage flame orb kannste in instanzen nur an sehr wenigen stellen wenn überhaupt mal zünden!
LB setzen brauchste auch nicht dann wird man direkt vom tank geflamed!
Das Talent in dem man x% haste bekommt wenn 3+ ziele von dots betroffen sind ist somit auch fürs pve unsinnig! 
Ich hab nichts gegen cc in instanzen etc aber dann sollte man den klassen auch sinnvolle spells geben und nich noch mehr AE scheiss wo man doch vom AE weg will....


----------



## MayCry91 (7. September 2010)

oh lol, kaum gibts was zu beisen wird wieder rumgeheult..
ich würde gern mal paar so WoW heulsusen in ein anspruchsvolles mmo stecken wie aion oder so, wo man halt ab 2 mobs echt probleme kriegen kann...
würden bestimmt zu ihrerer mutti rennen und nach hilfe fragen und die ohren vollheulen wie ungerecht die welt ist..
mal im ernst.. ein spiel muss eine herausforderung sein oder nicht , is doch voll öde durch zu rennen wenn man alles kann und alles haben kann ..is für mich wie bei 
nem offline rollenspiel zu cheaten ehrlich gesagt

/flame on


----------



## Leonalis (7. September 2010)

Er heulen alle - Classic sei schwer und man bekommt keinen loot. Dann bekommen sie loot in BC. Die Leute heulen immer noch es sei zu schwer. Blizzard erhöht die Gebete und macht Lich-King zu einer lachnummer.

Zur Zeit heulen alle rum, der Content sei einfach zu leicht und sei keine herausforderung. Blizzard reagiert und führt das vermisste CC wider ein sowie Mobs die zuhauen damit niht gerusht wird wie in LK beim lvn (Protpala 10 Mobs -kein problem)


Jetzt heulen wieder alle rum das es zu schwer sei.

Scheisse? Leute was wollt ihr eigentlich?

Da ich einen Betaaccount mit meiner Frau zusammen habe, testen wir abwechselnd und so haben wir mittlerweile 4 Chars auf lv 85: Pala, Jäger, Magier, Eleschami und ich muss es so sagen. *Es ist einfach genial*. 

Man wir gefordert und es macht spass mal wieder sich in einem gut gemachten MMORPG zu finden und nicht in etwas billigem.

Ich finde zudem: *Nein Cata ist nicht schwer sondern es fordert einfach mehr als bisher das derzeitige Add on*


----------



## TAYLAN (7. September 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Evt. spielt er ja besser als du.
> Classic Spieler sind NICHT mehr wert!



Na wenn du das sagst wird es wohl stimmen.


----------



## pzzL (7. September 2010)

MayCry91 schrieb:


> is doch voll öde durch zu rennen wenn man alles kann und alles haben kann ..is für mich wie bei
> nem offline rollenspiel zu cheaten ehrlich gesagt



Jop, seh ich auch so...

Ich spiel momentan selbst in der Beta und finde es nicht "zu schwer", nur anspruchsvoll. Mit Cata gehts wieder darum Skill zu beweisen, nich nur um Gear und bisschen Movement.
Nichtsdestotrotz (wie schon x-mal gesagt wurde) sind viele Sachen noch nicht balanced. Den einen Mob z.B. bekommt man locker alleine down, ein anderer boxt dich direkt ausm Leben... Ist halt Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das T10 Gear ist auch garnicht für Cata ausgelegt, die Stats sind einfach zu gering. Ein Krieger wird z.B. sein Shadowmourne direkt mit der ersten blauen Waffe tauschen, weil einfach viel mehr DPS und STR drauf is.

Diese Möchtegern-Pros, die ständig am rumheulen sind "ööööh giev content, wotlk 2 eaaazyyy" fallen jetzt gewaltig auf die Fresse..
Hoffentlich steigt mit dem AddOn die Hilfsbereitschaft wieder an, echt schade wie man manchmal angepöbelt wird, wenn man jemanden um Hilfe bittet.


----------



## Sarge Judas (7. September 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Er heulen alle - Classic sei schwer und man bekommt keinen loot. Dann bekommen sie loot in BC. Die Leute heulen immer noch es sei zu schwer. Blizzard erhöht die Gebete und macht Lich-King zu einer lachnummer.
> 
> Zur Zeit heulen alle rum, der Content sei einfach zu leicht und sei keine herausforderung. Blizzard reagiert und führt das vermisste CC wider ein sowie Mobs die zuhauen damit niht gerusht wird wie in LK beim lvn (Protpala 10 Mobs -kein problem)
> 
> ...




Hast du vollkommend recht zu Classic Zeiten war das Gear eh mehr wert als jetzt. Deswegen freue ich mich drauf das es vllt doch endlich mal bissl schwerer wird und man wieder bissl CC einsetzen muss.


----------



## Leonalis (7. September 2010)

pzzL schrieb:


> Jop, seh ich auch so...
> 
> Das T10 Gear ist auch garnicht für Cata ausgelegt, die Stats sind einfach zu gering. Ein Krieger wird z.B. sein Shadowmourne direkt mit der ersten blauen Waffe tauschen, weil einfach viel mehr DPS und STR drauf is.



Schau mal dein T10 auf dem Realserver an und dann auf den Beta, die stats sind nicht gleich. Und zum Waffentausch,. 


Itemreset ist seit Beginn von WOW anwesend. Auch ich hab mein Sulfuron nach der 3. Quest abgelegt, weil es einfach nicht mehr gut genug war vor jahren. Das ist völlig normal und darum verstehe ich bis heute nicht wie man lootgeil sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (7. September 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> ....



Wer ist bitte alle? Mal weint der eine Teil...mal der andere...aber niemals alle


----------



## Leonalis (7. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wer ist bitte alle? Mal weint der eine Teil...mal der andere...aber niemals alle



Der geringe %-Satz der Spieler die überhaupt das wow forum nutzen. Sind ja nicht mal 10% aller user


----------



## pzzL (7. September 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Schau mal dein T10 auf dem Realserver an und dann auf den Beta, die stats sind nicht gleich. Und zum Waffentausch,.
> 
> 
> Itemreset ist seit Beginn von WOW anwesend. Auch ich hab mein Sulfuron nach der 3. Quest abgelegt, weil es einfach nicht mehr gut genug war vor jahren. Das ist völlig normal und darum verstehe ich bis heute nicht wie man lootgeil sein kann
> ...



Die Stats sind nich gleich? Ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem Itemreset ist mir bewusst, ich wollte es nur für andere Leute anschaulich machen, die vllt erst mit WotLk angefangen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (7. September 2010)

Ich bin zwar kein Beta-Tester, aber folgendes würde ich mir mit Cata wünschen.

Das der SChwierigkeitsgrad in den Inis was schwerer wird, so BC like... und dass die Itemlevels nicht so derbe Sprünge machen am Highend Content wie bei WOTLK, dass es auf Skill ankommt in den Raids und die Items halt eine zusätzliche vereinfachung darstellen, diesen zu absolviern, und nicht mehr extrem Must-Have sein müssen... hoffe dass dann sowas wie Gearscore dann überflüssig wird....


----------



## Braamséry (7. September 2010)

MayCry91 schrieb:


> oh lol, kaum gibts was zu beisen wird wieder rumgeheult..
> ich würde gern mal paar so WoW heulsusen in ein anspruchsvolles mmo stecken wie aion oder so, wo man halt ab 2 mobs echt probleme kriegen kann...
> würden bestimmt zu ihrerer mutti rennen und nach hilfe fragen und die ohren vollheulen wie ungerecht die welt ist..
> mal im ernst.. ein spiel muss eine herausforderung sein oder nicht , is doch voll öde durch zu rennen wenn man alles kann und alles haben kann ..is für mich wie bei
> ...



Bin auch dafür die mal als Hunter oder am Anfang als Assa nach Aion reinhaun.

Als Hunter ohne Pet werden die ohne CC regelrecht zerrissen werden bei 2+ Mobs. Als Assa hat man mit schlechtem EQ auch kein Traumlos. Da haun die Mobs einen ohne seine CDs und gute Spielweise auch locker weg und das im lowlvl bereich.
Das geht net so, dass man eben ein mob in 2sec down hat. Da dauerts noch.

Und von den heulern würde kein Einziger bis 50 kommen. 
Das Grinden (Was eig nur wie Mob-Qs wie Nesingwary ist, nur ohne das hin und her zum Q Geber ist) wäre zuviel für die.

Achja:
Meistens reichen Stichproben um zu sagen was die Allgemeinheit sagt.

Wenn 5% sagen, dass es perfekt ist, trifft das oft auch um ca 5% auf alle zu. Kommt halt drauf an wieviele man fragt,


----------



## Anglus (7. September 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Nein



Doch denn es ist nunmal so,alle die sagen zu schwer spielen meistens erst seid wotlk denn davor war es zum teil viel schwerer,Gruppen qs waren noch anspruchsvoll,inis sowieso usw.


----------



## Anglus (7. September 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ich kenne mehrere Leute, die in der Beta spielen und die Aussagen sind eigentlich alle deckend: Der Schwierigkeitsgrad im PvE-Content ist nicht zu hoch - er ist nur noch nicht ordentlich geballanced. Ein mir bekannter Tank (Icc10/25 Equip) ging in der Beta zum Beispiel in eine der Startinis und wurde vom ersten Boss mit einem Schlag aus den Socken gehauen. Da kann man ja nicht mehr von "zu schwer" im eigentlichen Sinne reden - da fehlt schlichtweg noch das Ballancing. Laut seinen Berichten bedarf es bei den Mobgruppen häufig CC und etwas vorsichtigeres Vorgehen, also nichts, was das Spiel nun unspielbar schwer machen würde.



Eh das mit dem One Hit kill ist eine Fähigkeit vom ersten Boss die soll schon so sein,nix mit ungeballanced.


----------



## Anglus (7. September 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Schau mal dein T10 auf dem Realserver an und dann auf den Beta, die stats sind nicht gleich. Und zum Waffentausch,.
> 
> 
> Itemreset ist seit Beginn von WOW anwesend. Auch ich hab mein Sulfuron nach der 3. Quest abgelegt, weil es einfach nicht mehr gut genug war vor jahren. Das ist völlig normal und darum verstehe ich bis heute nicht wie man lootgeil sein kann
> ...



STimmt schon nur das mit Shadowmourne stimmt nicht.Die Waffe wird man spätestens mit 85 austauschen weils dann bessere gibt.Bis 85 ist sie aber noch sehr gut.


----------



## Zniachta (7. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Nach der Newsmeldung bei Buffed und zwar genau hier   Klick mich , heißt es das sich viele Beta Tester über den hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad beschweren.
> Ich habe gelacht als ich das gelesen habe.
> Monatelang wurde sich darüber ausgelassen wie einfach doch alles geworden ist. 5-Mann Quests alleine abschließen. Jeder (entschuldingt den Ausdruck) Low-Bob hat die Möglichkeit den End-Content zu sehen. Inis werden in wenigen Minuten und mit AE gespamme gerusht. "CC? Mom da muss ich eben ins Zauberbuch gucken" und so weiter
> 
> ...



hey, also es wurden beschwerden eingereicht das weiß ja jeder, aber das wichtigste detail is nciht jedem bekannt!
es wurde ich glaub zu 80-90% nur über zu hohe schwierigkeit in Uldum und im Schattenhochland geredet! das liegt wascheinlich daram das die gebiete einfach für lvl 85 gedacht sind und nicht für beta tester die das lvl nichtmal haben! ich weiß is in einem buffed video schon erklärt worden wollts aber einfahc nurnachmals festhalten!

cheers


----------



## pzzL (7. September 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> STimmt schon nur das mit Shadowmourne stimmt nicht.Die Waffe wird man spätestens mit 85 austauschen weils dann bessere gibt.Bis 85 ist sie aber noch sehr gut.



Die Aussage mit Shadowmourne kam von mir, hatte mich auf das Beispiel auf mmo-champion bezogen und überlesen, dass es sich mit der Waffe um ein 85er Dungeonitem handelt^^


----------



## Bronzefisch (7. September 2010)

Zu leicht ...dann zu schwer....
0.o


----------



## Leonalis (7. September 2010)

pzzL schrieb:


> Die Aussage mit Shadowmourne kam von mir, hatte mich auf das Beispiel auf mmo-champion bezogen und überlesen, dass es sich mit der Waffe um ein 85er Dungeonitem handelt^^



die waffe ist lv 83

http://db.mmo-champion.com/i/56131/wild-hammer/

hier noch shadowmourne http://www.wowhead.com/?item=49623

ich meine allein schon 150 DPS mehr waffenschaden. Ok Das Legendary hat nen coolen zusatz aber trotzdem. Diese Lv 83 waffe stellt das legendary einfach in den schatten über kurz/lang


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2010)

Nein @ Topic

Hoffe es wird so richtig schwer, damit man auch mal was leisten muß im PvE :O


----------



## teroa (8. September 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> STimmt schon nur das mit Shadowmourne stimmt nicht.Die Waffe wird man spätestens mit 85 austauschen weils dann bessere gibt.Bis 85 ist sie aber noch sehr gut.



nicht wirklich mit ne lv 82 questbelohnung blaue 2h axt hat mehr power^^


----------



## zerre (8. September 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> ich finds gut das es schwer wird vllt habens es  paar kiddys satt und hören auf ^^




ich denke das hoffen alle  die schon länger spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katerli (8. September 2010)

Schreib nicht zu früh, einfach warten und Tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es kommt immer wieder patch...


----------



## soul6 (8. September 2010)

Also etwas schwerer wie derzeit Wotlk darf´s schon sein .
Beispiel :
lvl gerade einen Druiden als Katze hoch(lvl 78) und nehme gestern den Q mit den töten von 5 Pustelmonstern (81-82 elite / Empfehlung 3 Spieler) an.
Frage einen Gildi ob er mir helfen kann, der aber noch schnell seine Dayli fertig macht.
Ich kann es natürlich nicht lassen und versuch es einfach.
Fazit : Dauer 15 Minuten; solo 5 Monster gekillt und Q fertig bevor mein Gildi fertig war mit Dayli.
Es geht bitte nicht um´s imba sein, sondern darum dass dies zu classic oder BC Zeiten UNMÖGLICH gewesen wäre.

Denn wie in Wotlk, sind wir alle wie "Speedy Gonzales" losgestartet und hatten spätestens nach einer Woche (oder halt 2) unsere mains auf 80.
Jetzt spielen die meisten schon den x-ten Twink hoch und langweilen sich dezent, bzw. warten wir das Cata endlich kommt.

Also Blizz bitte nicht gleich patchen, sondern ein wenig mehr Herausforderung kann es ruhig sein.

lg
randy


----------



## Oronarc (8. September 2010)

ich wünsche mir, dass es nicht nur "schwer" und anspruchsvoll bleibt, sondern dass dies auch auf Dauer gesehen so sein wird. Es wäre doch ein Leichtes - auf die Instanzen bezogen - etwa die HP des Trashs und der Bosse jeweils neu am durchschnittlichen Gear der Spieler ausgerichtet zu berechnen, so dass die Instanzen ihre Schwierigkeiten auch dann behalten, wenn nach einer Zeit das Gear entscheidend besser wird.


----------



## Xenthon (8. September 2010)

Tja, hier kann man mal wieder sehen welche Probs die Entwickler eines solchen Spiels haben.

-> um Kohle zu verdienen muss das Spiel so viele wie irgend möglich "glücklich" machen
-> im Gegensatz zu Standalone Games kann man halt nicht zwischen "Noob", Semi" und "Pro" als Schwierigkeit wählen.

Die Balance zwischen "zu leicht" und "zu schwer" ist keine einfache Aufgabe. Natürlich hat Blizz es in WotLK übertrieben. Mobs die selbst bei einem Holypriest vor Angst tot umfallen sind schon ein wenig widersprüchlich, wenn man vom Endcontent redet. 30% Buffs in eine Raidinstanz zu drücken um wirklich dem letzten Bewegungslegasteniker zu ermöglichen dort mal vorbei zu schauen - ich weiß ja nicht. Richtig lolig wird es, wenn die Marken- und Berufserzeugten GS Monster selbst mit dem 30% Buff gnadenlos vor sich hin wipen und Du Dir so denkst: "OMG, welch Randomgruppe". Die Tage erst in AK10 wieder so eine Erfahrung gemacht: Alle Mitspieler mit einem GS von 4800 - 5700, also wirklich ausreichend für AK10. Aberw as nutzt es wenn die Heals es nicht auf die Kette bekommen auch nur annähernd genügend HPS zu erzeugen und selbst 5600 GS HExer am Boss mit ganzen 3k DPS glänzen o.O . Nach knapp 100G Repkosten hab ich mich dann freundlichst aber bestimmt aus dieser Pro Gruppe verabschiedet.

Nun ja ich schweife etwas vom Thema ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Im Endeffekt werden wir eh damit leben müssen, was Blizz uns mit CC vorsetzt - oder eben den Acc kündigen. letzlich glaube ich fest daran, dass es wie immer sein wird: Am Anfang von CC wird es den Pros Spass machen, weil es angemessen schwer ist, und später wird es generft um auch den letzten Noob noch mit einzufangen. Bis dahin ist aber schon ein neues AddOn in Aussicht und die Pros haben etwas, wo sie sich drauf freuen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Greetings Xenthon


----------



## Elvaras459 (8. September 2010)

Skymek schrieb:


> das mal ordentlich verwöhntes Nordend Pack, was da rumheult




Ich finde die Aussage schon ein bisschen frech von dir.... Aber was soll man dazu noch sagen bist warscheinlich son hängen gebliebener Freak im RL den keiner mag xD


----------



## MasterCrain (8. September 2010)

Xenthon schrieb:


> Die Balance zwischen "zu leicht" und "zu schwer" ist keine einfache Aufgabe.




Genau dafür gibt es den hard mode. Und dafür kann man den 30% buff ausmachen. So können die Pros ihre harten gegner und die anfänger ihre leichteng egner machen. Das Problem die Pros regen sich auf ist alles zu leicht spielen aber selber trozdem immer mit dem buff. Merkwürdig oder? Da kommt immer meine lieblingsfrage zu tragen: "Wotlk zu eifnach? Hast du schon LK im 25er hard mode ohne buff down?"


----------



## Alka1 (8. September 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Genau dafür gibt es den hard mode. Und dafür kann man den 30% buff ausmachen. So können die Pros ihre harten gegner und die anfänger ihre leichteng egner machen. Das Problem die Pros regen sich auf ist alles zu leicht spielen aber selber trozdem immer mit dem buff. Merkwürdig oder? Da kommt immer meine lieblingsfrage zu tragen: "Wotlk zu eifnach? Hast du schon LK im 25er hard mode ohne buff down?"



och nö, nicht schon wieder so einer... hard mode aka verkrüppelungsmode ist zwar schön und gut, aber im grunde konservierter content und nix neues. jaaa wir wollen ständig neue harte instanzen mit frischen neuen bossen und neuem loot und jaaa es ist uns völlig egal, dass diese instanzen dann nur von 5% der spieler gesehen werden. wer keine zeit / lust / skill hat, hat halt pech gehabt, thats life. 

zudem: nur weil der LK im hardmode ohne 30% buff verdammt hart ist (als beispiel), heisst das ja nicht, dass das ganze spiel nicht trotzdem ein witz sein kann. deine "lieblingsfrage" ist demnach völlig unangebracht. auch ein spieler, der den LK im hard mode nicht down hat, kann das spiel zu leicht finden. genauso ein casual, der überhaupt nicht raidet.

und zu guter letzt: den 30% buff ausmachen wäre voll okay... logischerweise müsste es dann aber auch besseren loot geben. gibts nicht... hmm ich glaube, dann wird den wohl kaum einer ausmachen...

@ topic: spiele keine beta und kann deswegen nichts dazu sagen. ich denke aber nicht, dass es "zu schwer" ist, kann ich mir bei blizz net vorstellen )


----------



## MasterCrain (8. September 2010)

Alka1 schrieb:


> och nö, nicht schon wieder so einer... hard mode aka verkrüppelungsmode ist zwar schön und gut, aber im grunde konservierter content und nix neues. jaaa wir wollen ständig neue harte instanzen mit frischen neuen bossen und neuem loot und jaaa es ist uns völlig egal, dass diese instanzen dann nur von 5% der spieler gesehen werden. wer keine zeit / lust / skill hat, hat halt pech gehabt, thats life.



Und wer keinen neuen content kriegt hat auch pech gehabt zahlen tust du trozdem der rest kann blizzard egal sein.



Alka1 schrieb:


> zudem: nur weil der LK im hardmode ohne 30% buff verdammt hart ist (als beispiel), heisst das ja nicht, dass das ganze spiel nicht trotzdem ein witz sein kann. deine "lieblingsfrage" ist demnach völlig unangebracht. auch ein spieler, der den LK im hard mode nicht down hat, kann das spiel zu leicht finden. genauso ein casual, der überhaupt nicht raidet.
> 
> und zu guter letzt: den 30% buff ausmachen wäre voll okay... logischerweise müsste es dann aber auch besseren loot geben. gibts nicht... hmm ich glaube, dann wird den wohl kaum einer ausmachen...



Selber schuld... "Ich wills schwerer haben" scheint ja gar nicht richtig zu sein. Eher "Ich will besseren loot als die anderen um zu zeigen dass ich viel besser bin"

Wenn du sagst auch nicht Raid inhalte sind zu leicht dan sag bitte welche. Questmobs? Gold farmen? Heros? Wenne s nur um die schwierigkeit geht gibt es dutzende Möglichkeiten es sich selber schwerer zu machen. Aber dafür gibts ja keine besseren Epics. Warum also machen? lieber meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imanewbie (8. September 2010)

@Master 

stell dir mal vor du willst n rennen machen.

Würdest du dir dann den linken Fuß an den Oberschenkel binden lassen nur um es selber schwerer zu haben, oder würdest du dir lieber einen gegner wünschen der fast gleichauf ist mit dir?

In Bc hab ic nur kara/gruul/maggi/ und anfang Fds,SSC gemacht, ich war Glücklich hatte meinen Spass und mich hat es nie gestört nicht BT,SW,.. gehen zu können.

Heute levelst du nen char hoch bis in Wochen icc rdy und mit ner guten Gruppe hast lk 3 id's später down. Wo bleibt da die Herausvorderung?

Selben Boss dann im HM machen bzw Marken farmen, viel besser wäre es einfach mehr Raidkontent bereit zu stellen und den Loot angleichen. Wer von euch hat den noch Naxx, Ulduar gecleart bzw überhaupt gesehn. (an schlimme weekly rnd gruppen zurück erinnern tu).

Für mich war die beste ini Ulduar, da haben mir sogar Hm spass gemacht (Mimi).

mfg


----------



## IkilledKenny (8. September 2010)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> @Master
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab Sunwell auch nie von innen gesehen, halb so wild denk ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute wär das ja undenkbar nicht ICC gehen zu können


----------



## Knallkörper (8. September 2010)

Ich mecker ja nicht gern, aber wieso geht das geheule denn jetzt schon los?
Es wird eh wieder nen Patch kommen wo alles WOTLK mäßig angepasst wird...

p.s. freue mich trotzdem auf das Add-on.


----------



## MasterCrain (8. September 2010)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> Selben Boss dann im HM machen bzw Marken farmen, viel besser wäre es einfach mehr Raidkontent bereit zu stellen und den Loot angleichen. Wer von euch hat den noch Naxx, Ulduar gecleart bzw überhaupt gesehn. (an schlimme weekly rnd gruppen zurück erinnern tu).
> 
> Für mich war die beste ini Ulduar, da haben mir sogar Hm spass gemacht (Mimi).
> 
> mfg



Poste mal den vorschlag das mann erst Naxx clear erfolg braucht bevor man Ulduar machen kann und erst ulduar erfolg bevor man PDK gehen kann. Dürfte mit Flames belohnt werden.
Es ist nun mal so das die meisten spieler es nun mal so wollen und Blizzard richtet sich nach der breiten Masse. Um auf dein Beispiel mit dem rennen zurückzukommen. Wenn ich keinen schwereren gegner bekomme gebe ich halt dem anderen vorsprung^^ (in dem augenblick wo die Belohnung höher wäre würden das plötzlich auch alle machen, kriegste für LK ohne Buff besseren loot würden es plötzlich alle ohne buff versuchen^^)


----------



## Bulldoz (8. September 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Also ich finde es witzig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Check
Mehr muss nicht gesagt werden. So wie in BC und Classic wirds nie wieder werden. Am Anfang wird es schwer sein, dann wird der Großteil der Community wieder schreien: Heeeey zu schwer nerf pls! und dann haben wa wieder Wotlk Schwere.


----------



## Peloquin (8. September 2010)

Mal ehrlich Leute wie kommt ihr darauf?

1 Handbuch
1 DvD
1 Umverpackung
1 Landkarte

also genau wie die anderen teile vorher auch. Ich tippe mal auf 200-300 gramm. Defintiv nicht schwerer als Classic evtl. etwas schwerer als BC und Lich King so 20-30 Gramm

In diesem Sinne

Gruße

Pelo


----------



## Imanewbie (8. September 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Poste mal den vorschlag das mann erst Naxx clear erfolg braucht bevor man Ulduar machen kann und erst ulduar erfolg bevor man PDK gehen kann. Dürfte mit Flames belohnt werden.
> Es ist nun mal so das die meisten spieler es nun mal so wollen und Blizzard richtet sich nach der breiten Masse. Um auf dein Beispiel mit dem rennen zurückzukommen. Wenn ich keinen schwereren gegner bekomme gebe ich halt dem anderen vorsprung^^ (in dem augenblick wo die Belohnung höher wäre würden das plötzlich auch alle machen, kriegste für LK ohne Buff besseren loot würden es plötzlich alle ohne buff versuchen^^)



mhh in bc hat es super funktionert da hat auch niemand geflamed. 

Nur weil sich blizzard jetzt einbildet alle müssen alles sehen und können, muss 3/4 der aktiven Spieler drunter leiden und die wirklich casual Spieler die 1-2x die Woche rein schauen sehen zu 90% den lk eh nicht tot.


----------



## Gauragar (8. September 2010)

Ich hätte nichts, absolut nichts, gegen eine Anhebung des Schwierigkeitsgrades vom momentanen Instanzenstandard ausgehend.

Man müßte mehr aufpassen, mehr interagieren, seine Klasse unter Umständen sogar ein wenig verstehen, wenn nicht gar beherrschen.

Ich mußte letztens einen Paladin darüber aufklären, dass er einen tollen Gruppenstun für Untote hat. Wo soll das bitteschön hinführen??


----------



## Alka1 (8. September 2010)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> mhh in bc hat es super funktionert da hat auch niemand geflamed.
> 
> Nur weil sich blizzard jetzt einbildet alle müssen alles sehen und können, muss 3/4 der aktiven Spieler drunter leiden und die wirklich casual Spieler die 1-2x die Woche rein schauen sehen zu 90% den lk eh nicht tot.



sign!

bc war doch spitze. der schwierigkeitsgrad war abgesehen von den wirklichen highend-raids (die später aber auch ja auch generft wurden) vollkommen fair und in ordnung. auch mit randoms konnte man problemlos kara, gruul, maggi und za machen, auf einigen servern auch zumindest ein paar bosse aus ssc, tk, hyjal und bt.

ich kann hier immer nur wieder sagen: wer eigentlich keine zeit und lust zum raiden hat, kann sich doch nicht darüber beschweren, dass er theoretisch nicht die möglichkeit hat, mitzuraiden, weil ihm / ihr das equip / die erfahrung / der skill fehlt. 

das ist so wie wenn ich sage: ich will in der bundesliga (highend-raid) spielen. auf training habe ich aber keinen bock (equip sammeln, skill verbessern, mir gedanken ums spiel machen). dementsprechend sollten die anderen alle ein Bein amputiert bekommen (nerfs), damit ich mit(halten) kann... nun ist der faule spieler glücklich, die ganzen beinamputierten hingegen sind todtraurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


okay bei dem vergleich braucht man viel fantasie, aber ihr versteht glaub ich, was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zudem darf man die langzeitwirkung nicht ausser acht lassen: kurzfristig kann man zwar ggf den ein oder anderen casual durch eine vereinfachung für das spiel begeistern, aber es liegt in der natur des casuals, dass er sich z.B. bei zeitmangel oder alternativen hobbies schneller vom spiel abwendet, da er sich ja im grunde nie so ins spiel vertieft hat. wäre es da nicht evtl klüger von blizz mehr für die alteingesessenen Suchties zu tuen, die auf jahre eine solide spielerbasis für das game bedeuten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeid (8. September 2010)

Was bitte hat Anspruch mit Schwierigkeit zu tun?
Im Endeffekt steht und fällt alles damit, wer weis wie es geht und wer nicht. Dazu kommt noch, ob der jenige der weiss wie es geht, es weiter gibt oder für sich behält um nachher die anderen Boon zu nennen.
Und mal ehrlich, HC brauchen keinen anspruch, die sind einmal interessant, und dann war es das auch. Man macht die nur so lange, wie es sich lohnt, also bis man die embleme für die erste brauchbare gear hat, damit man mit weeklys oder icc machen darf. Die will man von natur aus schnell hinter sich bringen. Am ende macht man die auch nur noch für die daily. Raids sind doch auch nur interessant solange die was einbringen. Meine Zeit ist mir zum Beispiel zu wertvoll um stundenlang zu raiden, damit ich am ende einen Erfolg habe, für den ich nichts kaufen kann. Wenn es um anspruch geht, sollte die Storyline was hergeben. Lösungen für quests müssen etwas kniff erfordern, und nicht einfach 30 blabla kloppen und gut ist. Dann spielt es auch keinen Rolle wie lange das lvln dauert, weil es einfach spass macht. Am sonsten finde ich, sollte das lvln nicht zu viel Zeit kosten. Leveln ist für mich nur der weg zum Ziel, und das Zeil ist nun mal der Endconntent. Den kann man auch als gelegenheitsspieler genissen, wenn nen ne gute Gilde hat, die plannen können.


----------



## b1sh0p (8. September 2010)

Ich finde es würde der allgemeinen Stimmung im Spiel und dem gesamten Spielempfinden gut tun, wenn es anspruchsvoller wird. 

Den wenn man sich einfach mehr Zeit lassen muss, sei es durch CC oder reggen nach einem Kampf, dann hört vielleicht hoffentlich dieser Mist auf, dass keiner mehr Zeit für irgendwas hat, in 10 Minuten durch jede Inni sein will und nach einem wipe die Gruppe verlässt....


----------



## Lornorr (8. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> ok du "pro"...ich werde diesen Vorschlag mal vorbringen lassen. Soll ich gleichzeitig noch fragen lassen, ob Blizzard dir einen der "den casuals" weggenommen Beta-Zugang geben könnte, damit sie endlich mal profunde Kritik und Statements von einem Profi bekommen?



geilo :-)


----------



## Pastwalker (8. September 2010)

> das sich viele Beta Tester über den hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad beschweren.



Ja und genau wegen solchen Idioten, die behaupten Cata wre zu schwer, wird dann wieder von Blizz i-ne Scheiße gepatch, die den intelligenten Leuten, die auch Herausforderungen schätzen, nicht schmecken wie zb (Ab Patch soundso wird es nicht mehr nötig sein Fingerkraft verschwenden zu müssen, es ist den Spielern jetzt möglich einen Punkt auf der rechts oberen Karte anzuklicken, wodurch der Charakter automatisch zum gewünschten Punkt läuft, und dabei Straße, Bäume und Vorfahrten beachtet, an der Seite stehende Npc´s beim Vorbeigehen grüßt UND SO WEITER !! >.<)

echt zum kotzen sowas...
Die Gamer sollen sich mal anstrengen und was für ihren Char tuhn...
Un net drauf warten, dass WoW zu nem Flashplayerunabhängigen Kinofilm wird


----------



## sdm (8. September 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich Leute wie kommt ihr darauf?
> 
> 1 Handbuch
> 1 DvD
> ...



Classic war viel schwerer, weils auf 5 CDs ausgeliefert wurde.


----------



## b1sh0p (8. September 2010)

sdm schrieb:


> Classic war viel schwerer, weils auf 5 CDs ausgeliefert wurde.



Stimmt. Aber kam BC nicht auch auf CDs? War Blizzard da nicht auch noch der Meinung, dass niemand DVD-Laufwerke hat?


----------



## EvilStorm (8. September 2010)

Mein Gildenleader (mit dem ich gut auskomme, mit dem ich immer im TS hänge und wir bissl labbern) hat auch einen Beta Key und ist da massig am zocken, neben den Raids und den ganzen Zeugs was er alles erledigen muss...
Er hat jetzt seinen Priester auf 85 gelevelt um ein bisschen die 5er Inis zu machen.. ob er sie auf HC macht weiss ich nicht.. aber er will mal noch die Raids anschauen.. sobald sie draussen sind..

Aufjedenfall, meinte er, dass er als Stoffi von den normalen nonElite Mobs ganz schön auf die Fresse gekriegt hat.. er hatte 60-70k HP und wenn die Mobs gecrittet haben, waren es 49k ^^ 
Auch die 5er Inis sind als Heiler nicht so leicht, wegen Mana Problemen und den hohen Schaden der rein kommt... da ja Tanks nicht sehr viel mehr HP haben als andere ^^

Ich auf jedenfall freue mich darauf und hoffe, dass der Pala mit Cata noch einigermassen akzeptabel spielbar ist, damit ich dann den Spass auch erleben kann, wenn ich wiedermal ein wenig in den Stress beim Heilen komme =D
Ich weiss nicht was die Leute haben.. wenn es für mich zu schwierig ist, probier ich es nochmal und nochmal bis ich es schaffe.. und das zieh ich gnadenlos durch... Doch diese Generation von WotLK hat ja keine Geduld mehr und Probleme damit, was zu tryen.. Wir haben damals ganz schön viele aus der Gilde geworfen, weil sie es für Sinnlos hielten den LK zu tryen, da der ja ''sowieso nie liegt''... Und genau für diese Leute ist Cata wohl zu schwer, weil ihnen nicht gleich alles vom Himmel in den Schos fällt... Und ich find es echt zum kotzen, dass diese Leute das Spiel sabotieren...

Es sind nicht die Casuals die das Spiel kapput machen sondern genau diese Lich King Kiddis die bei Saurfang 25 hc mit ihrem 1337 DK es verkacken, Death and Decay setzten damit die Adds auf sie hauen und Blutrune hochpushen, wipen und die dann im dps unter den Heilern sind...

Aber ich sehe schon, dass ich vom Thema abweiche

Fazit: Ich find es toll, dass es schwieriger wird, so hab ich wenigstens was zum kniffeln

LG


----------



## Rolandos (8. September 2010)

Alka1 schrieb:


> sign!
> 
> bc war doch spitze. der schwierigkeitsgrad war abgesehen von den wirklichen highend-raids (die später aber auch ja auch generft wurden) vollkommen fair und in ordnung. auch mit randoms konnte man problemlos kara, gruul, maggi und za machen, auf einigen servern auch zumindest ein paar bosse aus ssc, tk, hyjal und bt.
> 
> ...



Ah ein ........!

Es ist richtig von Blizz, das Jeder alles sehen kann. Alle anderen Meinungen sind dummfug.
WOW mit der Bundesliga, überhaupt mit irgend etwas aus dem Reallive zu vergleichen, ist sowas von daneben .......
Bundesliga ist Geschäft womit Tausende von Leuten ihr Lebensunterhalt verdienen. 
WOW ist ein dummes, blödes Spiel zum Vernichten überschüssiger Lebendszeit, woran Blizz verdient und von dem sie leben. Aber nicht ein Spieler . 
Der Bundesligaspieler verdient mehr Geld je besser er ist, also wird auch trainiert.
Der WOW Spieler Zahlt dafür das er spielen darf. Und wenn ich etwas zahle, will ich dafür auch das bekommen was mir versprochen wird. - ALLES- ohne sich Nächte und Tage um die Ohren schlagen zu müssen. Es sei denn ich zahle 1/10 des Preises.
Wenn den alt eingesessenen Suchtis das nicht passt, können sie jederzeit aufhören, was Blizzard überhaupt nicht juckt, da die Suchtis mit Sicherheit stark in der Minderheit sind.


Fauler Spieler, ich fass es nicht, nach der Aussage muss wohl jeder Spieler 7 Tage in der Woche 24 Stunden Raiden. 
Gedanken um das Spiel machen, lach mich kaputt, um so ein bescheidenes Spiel mache ich mir keine Gedanken, warum auch, es ist alles irgendwo, irgendwie vorgeschrieben man muss nur sehen das man diese Vorschriften umsetzen kann, da brauch man wirklich nicht zu denken. 
Das wirklich Einzige was Einen, ein ganz klein wenig Fordert ist, bei den 1000senden bunten, blitzenden, grafischen Effekten sein Ziel nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren, bzw Deadly Boss Mod/ Omen richtig zu interpetieren.


----------



## Imonaboat (8. September 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> WOW mit der Bundesliga, überhaupt mit irgend etwas aus dem Reallive zu vergleichen, ist sowas von daneben .......


Genau! Wie kann man ein Computerspiel mit einer Aktion bei der 22 Affen einer Lederkugel hinterherjagen und die Hooligans sich nach einem langweiligen 0:0 die Köpfe einhauen und das Station verwüsten vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (8. September 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ah ein ........!
> 
> Es ist richtig von Blizz, das Jeder alles sehen kann. Alle anderen Meinungen sind dummfug.
> WOW mit der Bundesliga, überhaupt mit irgend etwas aus dem Reallive zu vergleichen, ist sowas von daneben .......
> ...





Aha und WoW ist kein Geschäft womit Tausende von Leuten ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen? WoW Spieler verdienen auch Geld damit je besser sie spielen (siehe Arena Turnier auf der Blizzcon) 
Also ehrlich wenn WoW so ein dummes und blödes Spiel ist dann hör doch einfach auf?
Du solltest mal lernen erst darüber nachzudenken was du sagst bevor du anfängst wild auf die Tastatur zu hauen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. September 2010)

Alka1 schrieb:


> zudem darf man die langzeitwirkung nicht ausser acht lassen: kurzfristig kann man zwar ggf den ein oder anderen casual durch eine vereinfachung für das spiel begeistern, aber es liegt in der natur des casuals, dass er sich z.B. bei zeitmangel oder alternativen hobbies schneller vom spiel abwendet, da er sich ja im grunde nie so ins spiel vertieft hat. wäre es da nicht evtl klüger von blizz mehr für die alteingesessenen Suchties zu tuen, die auf jahre eine solide spielerbasis für das game bedeuten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau, Blizzard wendet sich von 80% der Kunden ab, weil sie ohnehin nicht richtig treu und seßhaft sind und hält dafür die 20% Suchtis.
Da träumst du von.

Abgesehen davon bin ich ein eingeschworener Casual und spiele seit Release. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Blizz auf keinen Fall wieder will, war das was bei Classic passiert ist.
Die Pros raideten munterseelen allein den richtig heftigen Peschwingenhort und Konsorten und die Casuals wanderten ab, weil die den Baron inzwischen zum 124.000 x umgeboxt hatten und es nix mehr zu tun gab.


----------



## Miro von Fel (8. September 2010)

Ich finde es extrem lächerlich. 

Wie kann ich es anderen Spielern neiden wenn sie den Endcontent sehen? Und dafür nicht ihr reales Leben gegen Pixel eintauschen?

Ich habe zu Classic 3 x die Woche geraidet bis aq 40 die Twins gelegt, dann in BC ziemlich viel PvP gespielt. Illidan und Kael nicht gesehen.
Jetzt bei WotLK habe ich einen 10er Stamm der Arthas in die 3 Phase bringt. 3 Bosse auf HM. Viel gequestet, ein paar Erfolge.

Ich habe 2 Kinder und eine Frau, einen Beruf in dem ich meine Ziele verfolge und meinen Sport Boxen. Daneben Freunde. Bekannte und vieles mehr.

Wenn doch alle dieselbe Leistung (Kaufpreis ((ggf. veränderbar mit der Zeit)) / Monatsbeitrag) für das Spiel entrichten, wie kann ich fordern der finale Endboss darf nur von Menschen gespielt werden, die einen beachtlichen Teil ihres Lebens in ein Spiel investieren?

Was macht euch so weh? Das ihr nicht mit eurem pixligen Alter-Ego in irgendeiner Stadt stehen könnt und sabbernd auf Anerkennung wartet?

Meine Fresse war für ein armes Verhalten. 

Was ist schlimm wenn ich im 10er auf Normal Arthas lege und mir dafür die notwendigen Ausrüstungsgegenstände mit relativ überschaubaren Zeitaufwand besorgen kann?

Apropos - wenn so die vielen hundert Kommentare unter der aktuellen Diskussion "Cata zu schwer" sehe - ja, dann frage ich mich doch: wer von den Großmäulern hat Arthas wirlklich schon auf HM gelegt?

Warum braucht ein Mensch so eine Ersatzbefriedung? Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen - ich bin ein Verfechter des "Video- und PC-Spiels". Es ist eine aufregende und sinnvolle Erweiterung unserer Realität. Aber eben nicht der völlige Ersatz. 

Warum ich das denke?

* Mit Freunden eine Abend voller Lachen, Dummes Zeug reden und ein paar Gläser trinken
* Mit meinen Sohn sein Tor im Fußball feiern
* Mit einer hübschen Frau am Strand liegen..Decke...Champagner...und.. na ja ;-)
* 3 Runden Sparring im Boxen
* Ein neuens Auto kaufen
* Die Cyclassics "bezwungen" ;-) (Fahrradrennen in Hamburg)


Das ist das echte Leben. Echte Menschen. 

Was werdet ihr tun wenn bei WoW die Lichter (Server) ausgehen? Was?

Erst mal Duschen?

Am Ende ist die Linie verdammt dünn zwischen alternativer Beschäftigung und Leben verloren.

Und so verdammt noch mal sollte es euch einen Scheiss kümmern ob alle den Endcontent sehen.

Und das der einzige "Skill" der wirklich in WoW zählt ist und war Zeit. Wenn jemand nicht völlig verblödet und Grobmotoriker ist braucht
er nur genügend Zeit und verfügt dann

            	über sämtliche Statussymbole die es in WoW gibt!!!


Ein wenig laufen. Ein wenig wissen wann ich auf welchen Knopf zu drücken habe... Im I-net mal schauen was so die Talentbäume, Glyphen und Co. so machen.

Für den Endcontent für ALLE ! :-)

Sorry. Hatte ein bischen hohen Puls.

Aber das musste mal raus.

Netter Gruß
Miro


----------



## Chrisjee (8. September 2010)

> Es ist richtig von Blizz, das Jeder alles sehen kann. Alle anderen Meinungen sind dummfug.
> WOW mit der Bundesliga, überhaupt mit irgend etwas aus dem Reallive zu vergleichen, ist sowas von daneben .......
> Bundesliga ist Geschäft womit Tausende von Leuten ihr Lebensunterhalt verdienen.


Über 4.600 Mitarbeiter arbeiten täglich an WoW.



> Was werdet ihr tun wenn bei WoW die Lichter (Server) ausgehen? Was?


Neues MMO suchen und bis zum Exzess suchteln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:



> * Mit einer hübschen Frau am Strand liegen..Decke...Champagner...und.. na ja ;-)*





> Du wolltest glaub ich:"Mit *m*einer hübschen Frau am Strand liegen..." schreiben oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (8. September 2010)

Miro schrieb:


> * Mit Freunden eine Abend voller Lachen, Dummes Zeug reden und ein paar Gläser trinken
> * Mit meinen Sohn sein Tor im Fußball feiern
> * *Mit einer hübschen Frau am Strand liegen..Decke...Champagner...und.. na ja ;-)*
> * 3 Runden Sparring im Boxen
> ...




Du wolltest glaub ich:"Mit *m*einer hübschen Frau am Strand liegen..." schreiben oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lornorr (8. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Du wolltest glaub ich:"Mit *m*einer hübschen Frau am Strand liegen..." schreiben oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hihi :-)

aber er hat recht finde ich mit dem rest den er geschrieben hat.


----------



## igdrasil (8. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht. Ich will endlich wieder ein wenig Anspruch im Spiel.
> 
> Die ganzen Flamekinder können ja Hello Kitty Online spielen gehen, wenn ihnen CC zu anstrengend ist oder ihnen eine Inni mit 45min+ zu lange dauert.



bitte nix gegen hello kitty online, da bekommt man immerhin ne @hellokitty.com email addresse:X


----------



## Leonalis (8. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Genau, Blizzard wendet sich von 80% der Kunden ab, weil sie ohnehin nicht richtig treu und seßhaft sind und hält dafür die 20% Suchtis.
> Da träumst du von.
> 
> Abgesehen davon bin ich ein eingeschworener Casual und spiele seit Release.
> ...




Also es ist jetzt nicht viel anders. Jetzt raiden auch die pros den LK Hero und dann gibts ein kleineres grüppchen, die schaffen 11/12 hero und der rest schafft grad mal so mit 30% 11/12 "non" hero. und das machen die mittlerweile auch zum 124.000 x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was in Classic ganze Raid-Inis waren, sind heute einfach nur noch 1,. 2 Bosse.


Aber das Schema sowie die Situation sind doch die gleichen.


----------



## TAYLAN (8. September 2010)

Miro schrieb:


> Ich finde es extrem lächerlich.
> 
> Wie kann ich es anderen Spielern neiden wenn sie den Endcontent sehen? Und dafür nicht ihr reales Leben gegen Pixel eintauschen?
> 
> ...



Ich Stimme dir vollkommen zu alle die ein Realleben haben und den Monatlichen Beitrag zahlen haben das recht auch alles zu sehen.


----------



## Nexilein (8. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Pros raideten munterseelen allein den richtig heftigen Peschwingenhort und Konsorten und die Casuals wanderten ab, weil die den Baron inzwischen zum 124.000 x umgeboxt hatten und es nix mehr zu tun gab.



Sag doch nicht so böses Sachen...
Niemand hat sich gelangweilt wenn er den Baron umgehauen hat. Der war nämlich sauuuuu schwer und die ganze Instanz eine wesentlich größere Herausforderung als der ganze WotLK Content.
Heute erlebt man sowas wie Strat nur noch wenn man alle Bosse aus Nax und Ulduar gleichzeitig pullt. Und selbst das ist im Vergleich zu Classic noch einfach. Denn keinen der Bosse aus Nax und Ulduar kann man sheepen oder shakeln; und wo kein CC gebraucht wird kann sowieso keine Herausforderung sein...


----------



## IkilledKenny (8. September 2010)

igdrasil schrieb:


> bitte nix gegen hello kitty online, da bekommt man immerhin ne @hellokitty.com email addresse:X



Ehrlich wahr? o.O
Muss man dafür bezahlen?
Wenn nicht ist demnächst meine neue Email Adresse IkilledKenny@hellokitty.com


----------



## Alka1 (8. September 2010)

Miro schrieb:


> Ich finde es extrem lächerlich.
> 
> Wie kann ich es anderen Spielern neiden wenn sie den Endcontent sehen? Und dafür nicht ihr reales Leben gegen Pixel eintauschen?
> 
> ...



haha erstmal freut es mich, dass ich ein paar von euch so richtig schön ärgern kann mit meinen aussagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich zocke komischerweise 2 mal die woche ca. 3-4 stunden, habn erfülltes reallife, ne süße perle, n guten job, viele freunde mit denen ich jedes we was unternehme etc etc. 24 / 7 soll ja auch keiner spielen müssen! mir geht es um den schwierigkeitsgrad und da ist es nunmal so, dass - auch wenn jeder den gleichen preis zahlt (mehr oder weniger) - eben nicht jeder alles sehen können sollte! das ist wie bei einem Singleplayer-Spiel. wenn man zu schlecht ist, schafft man das Spiel auch nicht. warum sollte da bei einem MMO ein unterschied bestehen? 

und zu guter letzt: wieso kommt ihr eigentlich immer mit euren "Neid"- oder "Proll"-Argumenten. Sorry, von mir aus könnte jeder den Endcontent sehen. Kein Ding. Nur leider verstümmelt mir genau das meine Instanzen. 10er + 25er + NM + HM ... hmm ich würde lieber öfters was Neues spielen, am besten gleich auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad der HMs oder vma auch irgendwo zwischen NM und HM. Wenn das für die Casuals eben schon zu schwer sein sollte, dann ist das nunmal so, aber dennoch meine Wunschvorstellung.

Also rückt ab von euren dämmlichen Kiddie-Kommentaren. Nur weil ich und sicherlich viele andere (20% ist so hart untertrieben, glaubt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ein anspruchsvolleres, abwechslungsreicheres Game wollen, sind wir nicht alle irgendwelche RL-Versager / Nerds / Psychos oder sonst was...

Netter Gruß zurück
Alka 1

p.s. Was macht euch so weh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. September 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Also es ist jetzt nicht viel anders. Jetzt raiden auch die pros den LK Hero und dann gibts ein kleineres grüppchen, die schaffen 11/12 hero und der rest schafft grad mal so mit 30% 11/12 "non" hero. und das machen die mittlerweile auch zum 124.000 x
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nöö denn vor BC hab ich vor lauter Langerweile sogar.....*schäm* ...PvP gemacht, es gab einfach wirklich nix zu tun.

Heutzutage hat man mit Ruf und Twinken und Erfolgen und Dailys usw. doch noch einiges mehr an Abwechslung


----------



## Chrisjee (8. September 2010)

> Denn keinen der Bosse aus Nax und Ulduar kann man sheepen oder shakeln; und wo kein CC gebraucht wird kann sowieso keine Herausforderung sein...


Mimiron.
War schwör.


----------



## Imanewbie (8. September 2010)

Miro schrieb:


> Ich finde es extrem lächerlich.
> 
> Wie kann ich es anderen Spielern neiden wenn sie den Endcontent sehen? Und dafür nicht ihr reales Leben gegen Pixel eintauschen?
> 
> ...



Selbe Frage, wie kann man so neidig sein wenn man den endcontent nicht sieht?

In classic hab ich nur Mc und ubrs gesehn

In Bc bis SSC,FDS.

Es hat mich nie gestört und würde mich auch jetzt nicht stören wenn ich noch immer in Ulduar rumgeistern würde.

In BC war genug zu Raiden jede Gruppe/Gilde hatte seinen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Man ist nicht nur 1ne Ini gerannt 6 Monate lang, es gab immer neue Herausvorderungen.

In Wotlk, schnell 80 durch dungeon tool (maybe 2-3 Gebiete gequestet) schnell hero inis abfarmen und dann 3 Wochen später lk umhauen. Is das euer Wunsch?

Und ganz ehrlich wenn man seit 6 Monaten (ka wie lange icc schon drausen is) immer die selben Bosse sieht und macht (Ja auch HM is noch immer der selbe Boss) dann frustriert das schon n bisschen.

Aber so wie es aussieht wird es mehr in Richtung Bc gehen was ich und warscheinlich auch viele andere begrüßen werden.

mfg


----------

